# Let’s try this shit:  Bobby’s Diary



## Bobbyloads

Let’s see if i can find the thread daily and i’m going to try to upkeep this daily will do my best will start today with work outs and will soon add my meals as well today I did 

Single dumbell rows 3x8x55 and 



















skipped cardio today and going home to eat now


----------



## Bobbyloads

40g protein shake with table spoon peanut butter  



free image hosting


----------



## Jin

First picture book log on UG. Even my kids can follow along. 

I’d like to see your form on those first two
cable movements. Seems too heavy to
be doing them properly. 

You don’t need the extra calories in the PB.


----------



## Gibsonator

Title is confusing, sounds like you, Jin and CJ are sharing a log.
Would be better if, instead of pictures of equipment, you took videos and uploaded them.
Best of luck and thank you for a non political thread


----------



## white ape

This is fuking gold!


----------



## Bobbyloads

Jin said:


> First picture book log on UG. Even my kids can follow along.
> 
> I’d like to see your form on those first two
> cable movements. Seems too heavy to
> be doing them properly.
> 
> You don’t need the extra calories in the PB.



Damn i’m gonna be that guy huh recording myself at the gym fine next is a video diary coming up i guess of me doing shoulders.


----------



## Bobbyloads

white ape said:


> This is fuking gold!



Glad i can amuse you sir


----------



## Bobbyloads

Gibsonator said:


> Title is confusing, sounds like you, Jin and CJ are sharing a log.
> Would be better if, instead of pictures of equipment, you took videos and uploaded them.
> Best of luck and thank you for a non political thread



Ill hire a camera crew lol maybe i can stream live to UGB


----------



## brock8282

Yeah to add to Jin’s post, if you can only dB row 55lbs, those cable weights seem really off. For example, my 1 arm dB row is 200lbs but my cable lat(less) Pulldowns are only about 220 or 240. 

also I’m not a fan of the exercise selection. All of your rows have a neutral grip and all of your Pulldowns have an overhand grip. Pretty redundant


----------



## Gibsonator

Bobbyloads said:


> Ill hire a camera crew lol maybe i can stream live to UGB



We'll get you some "UGBB Sponsored Athlete" shirts and tanks asap so you look legit


----------



## Bobbyloads

brock8282 said:


> Yeah to add to Jin’s post, if you can only dB row 55lbs, those cable weights seem really off. For example, my 1 arm dB row is 200lbs but my cable lat(less) Pulldowns are only about 220 or 240.
> 
> also I’m not a fan of the exercise selection. All of your rows have a neutral grip and all of your Pulldowns have an overhand grip. Pretty redundant



Im sure i can dumbbell row way more not 200 lol but i never do them so i started light to get a feel for the exercise the 180 lat pull down was difficult 160 think is my range to be comfortable with the movement  the 190 machine row don’t pay attention to that that machine is super east but hits the back good but trust me you would do a stack of that plus some. 

but my back killing me already so i did damage that’s good but i’m interested in what work out regiment you would do


----------



## Bobbyloads

Gibsonator said:


> We'll get you some "UGBB Sponsored Athlete" shirts and tanks asap so you look legit



xxl pink belly tank please


----------



## brock8282

Bobbyloads said:


> Im sure i can dumbbell row way more not 200 lol but i never do them so i started light to get a feel for the exercise the 180 lat pull down was difficult 160 think is my range to be comfortable with the movement  the 190 machine row don’t pay attention to that that machine is super east but hits the back good but trust me you would do a stack of that plus some.
> 
> but my back killing me already so i did damage that’s good but i’m interested in what work out regiment you would do



I would do some type of overhand grip row like bent over barbell, bent over smith machine, chest supported tbar (most have that wide overhand grip option something along those lines. This will be primarily rhomboids, rear delts, and lower and mid traps.  Then I’d do some type of strict preferably braced/ chest supported neutral grip row. Focus on bringing your humerus down and driving your elbow towards your hip, this will work more iliac fibers/ lower lats. For Pulldowns I’d do a pulldown like the one you used for more upper back muscles like rhomboids and mid to lower traps and probably rotate it with or do both a strict  (keep back neutral, no arch and no swing) neutral grip (or underhand if you have the range of motion) pulldown again thinking drive elbows towards hips rather then upper chest for overall lats. If you look up Paul Carter on t-nation, he has some great articles on back training,

I took the time and found the article I was thinking about. Does a great job of teaching mechanics and picking the right movements for the job.

https://www.t-nation.com/training/thick-and-wide-the-back-solution


----------



## Bobbyloads

brock8282 said:


> I would do some type of overhand grip row like bent over barbell, bent over smith machine, chest supported tbar (most have that wide overhand grip option something along those lines. This will be primarily rhomboids, rear delts, and lower and mid traps.  Then I’d do some type of strict preferably braced/ chest supported neutral grip row. Focus on bringing your humerus down and driving your elbow towards your hip, this will work more iliac fibers/ lower lats. For Pulldowns I’d do a pulldown like the one you used for more upper back muscles like rhomboids and mid to lower traps and probably rotate it with or do both a strict  (keep back neutral, no arch and no swing) neutral grip (or underhand if you have the range of motion) pulldown again thinking drive elbows towards hips rather then upper chest for overall lats. If you look up Paul Carter on t-nation, he has some great articles on back training,
> 
> I took the time and found the article I was thinking about. Does a great job of teaching mechanics and picking the right movements for the job.
> 
> https://www.t-nation.com/training/thick-and-wide-the-back-solution



Bro you need like a super elite tag seriously. Thank you for taking your time next back day I will refer back to my diary here and your comment and use this advice. Only issue I will have will be with the bent over stuff that’s not chest supported due to knee issues and not being comfortable but i just have to man up and look stupid for a bit until I learn proper technique on the bent over rows cause i know i need to be doing those


----------



## brock8282

Bobbyloads said:


> Bro you need like a super elite tag seriously. Thank you for taking your time next back day I will refer back to my diary here and your comment and use this advice. Only issue I will have will be with the bent over stuff that’s not chest supported due to knee issues and not being comfortable but i just have to man up and look stupid for a bit until I learn proper technique on the bent over rows cause i know i need to be doing those



thanks man, if you need to, I’d go hard on a chest supported piece and then do some bent over rows light and just focusing on squeezing and learning the form. For the chest supported my first two choices would be either a chest supported tbar or if you don’t have access to one hammer strength makes a pretty good plate loaded seated row that you can use.


----------



## Bobbyloads

brock8282 said:


> thanks man, if you need to, I’d go hard on a chest supported piece and then do some bent over rows light and just focusing on squeezing and learning the form. For the chest supported my first two choices would be either a chest supported tbar or if you don’t have access to one hammer strength makes a pretty good plate loaded seated row that you can use.



T bars at every gym I go to and they have a really nice plate loaded seated at one location I usually use all the time was just at different location today. T bar used once in a while but will start using all the time now though


----------



## CJ

I'll echo what Brock said perfectly Bobby. When you pick an exercise, it's not just a "Back" exercise. There are so many muscles in there, moving every which way, different functions, you have to  pay attention to direction of elbow travel. 

Basic rule of thumb, in your program pick 2 vertical and 2 horizontal plane exercises, 1 where your elbows stay wide, and 1 where they stay close to the body. Grip choice pretty much accomplishes this.

Add an exercise where you hit the erectors, like a DL or Squat, and you're pretty much complete.


----------



## Sicwun88

Wheres the deadlifts?


----------



## Bobbyloads

Sicwun88 said:


> Wheres the deadlifts?



need someone to teach me proper technique otherwise i’ll mess my self up 

how you put videos on here ?


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> need someone to teach me proper technique otherwise i’ll mess my self up
> 
> how you put videos on here ?



Do you have a 45° back/hip extension bench? It looks like this... 




Not the same as a DL, but it'll hit some of the same muscles, and it's harder at the top vs bottom for the DL.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

What gym is that, a planet fitness?

Ask around about trainers, keep an eye out if you see one working with someone or working out alone...watch what they're doing, try talking to them if you get a chance to get a feel for their knowledge level, and tell them what you want to learn.

There are a lot of trainers I'd never work with, either because they are out of shape or I see them doing stupid shit. I'm fortunate to have gotten lucky with a few, and the guy I worked with today I only saw one time and talked to him. It turned out he had awesome squat form (showed me a video) and was perfect for what I needed to learn.

They should be able to help you with the deads and bent over rows. I have been avoiding bent over bb rows for the exact same reason as you, and it's on my list of things I want this guy to help me with.


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> Do you have a 45° back/hip extension bench? It looks like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the same as a DL, but it'll hit some of the same muscles, and it's harder at the top vs bottom for the DL.



Believe something similar see people doing it and holding plates


----------



## Bobbyloads

CohibaRobusto said:


> What gym is that, a planet fitness?
> 
> Ask around about trainers, keep an eye out if you see one working with someone or working out alone...watch what they're doing, try talking to them if you get a chance to get a feel for their knowledge level, and tell them what you want to learn.
> 
> There are a lot of trainers I'd never work with, either because they are out of shape or I see them doing stupid shit. I'm fortunate to have gotten lucky with a few, and the guy I worked with today I only saw one time and talked to him. It turned out he had awesome squat form (showed me a video) and was perfect for what I needed to learn.
> 
> They should be able to help you with the deads and bent over rows. I have been avoiding bent over bb rows for the exact same reason as you, and it's on my list of things I want this guy to help me with.



Anytime fitness


----------



## Bobbyloads

Test video post


----------



## Gibsonator

Copy link to video, click on icon that looks like a film strip, insert link.


----------



## Bobbyloads

Gibsonator said:


> Copy link to video, click on icon that looks like a film strip, insert link.



I did not working trying to download to imgur now taking forever


----------



## Bobbyloads

https://imgur.com/a/n10qQs6


5 videos there of some of the work outs not all tried to film 1 set of each besides the dumbell side raises the smith overhead did 6 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

smith machine press 
warm up 12x90
3x10-12x140
3x8-10x180

over head press machine 
warm up 12x90 each side 
12x100
2x10-12x110 

cable side fly
10x20
2x12-15x15
cable side fly tilted 
3x12-15x15

shoulder press plate machine 
3x12x180

dumbell side raises 
3x10-13x30 each side


----------



## Gibsonator

Bobbyloads said:


> I did not working trying to download to imgur now taking forever



Super easy and fast to upload to YouTube


----------



## Bobbyloads

Gibsonator said:


> Super easy and fast to upload to YouTube



Yeah then i have to use my actual youtube channel has all my info and shit on it plus i have youtube premium would have to log out make new account smh


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> Yeah then i have to use my actual youtube channel has all my info and shit on it plus i have youtube premium would have to log out make new account smh



Papaya uses some app for his, says it's simple. Reach out to him.


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> Papaya uses some app for his, says it's simple. Reach out to him.



Just gonna use gibs idea and so youtube switched  my name in profile and will post videos one i finish up some work stuff


----------



## Bobbyloads




----------



## Bobbyloads




----------



## Bobbyloads




----------



## Jin

Bobbyloads said:


>



Where these warm up sets? Don’t be afraid to come all the way down to your chest on shoulder press. 

Everything looks fine except that you weren’t pushing yourself.


----------



## Jin

Bobbyloads said:


>



You did 12 reps. You probably could have pushed and done double that.


----------



## Bobbyloads

Jin said:


> You did 12 reps. You probably could have pushed and done double that.



That was one of my last work outs :0( sorry sir next videos I will go extra hard felt weird recording myself as well

Jin I will go super hard on arm day for you lmao


----------



## CohibaRobusto

You're looking good man, keep it up!


----------



## Bobbyloads

CohibaRobusto said:


> You're looking good man, keep it up!



If I can just drop like 20 lbs fat I would be satisfied have to stop smoking the weed and eating everything in sight.


----------



## CJ

That's not what I pictured you to look like at all!!!  :32 (18):

Funny how that's usually the case. 

Yup, push yourself dammit. Take the last set of each exercise to failure(if it's safe), then you'll know what you really can do.


----------



## Gibsonator

CJ275 said:


> That's not what I pictured you to look like at all!!!  :32 (18):
> 
> Funny how that's usually the case.
> 
> Yup, push yourself dammit. Take the last set of each exercise to failure(if it's safe), then you'll know what you really can do.



I was really surprised he wasn't wearing a MAGA hat and combat boots


----------



## snake

CJ275 said:


>





Bobbyloads said:


> see people doing it and holding plates



I use to have something like this. Used ropes to hold her down is better than plates. Wife made me get rid of it when we got married. lol


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> That's not what I pictured you to look like at all!!!  :32 (18):
> 
> Funny how that's usually the case.
> 
> Yup, push yourself dammit. Take the last set of each exercise to failure(if it's safe), then you'll know what you really can do.



I did take my self to failure multiple times for the videos I was concentrating more on form and the work out I do to get feedback next ones i’ll go all out 

out of curiosity what was i suppose to look like? lol


----------



## Bobbyloads

Gibsonator said:


> I was really surprised he wasn't wearing a MAGA hat and combat boots



smh unless jordan made a combat boot..... not even then lol my heads too big for hats


----------



## Bobbyloads

snake said:


> I use to have something like this. Used ropes to hold her down is better than plates. Wife made me get rid of it when we got married. lol



oh boy ............


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Bobbyloads said:


> out of curiosity what was i suppose to look like? lol



You gotta make some faces and grunt, breathe heavier, failure rep should look like a 1/4-1/2 rep. Also just drop the plates on the failure rep bc obviously you can't hold em up any longer!


----------



## Bobbyloads

CohibaRobusto said:


> You gotta make some faces and grunt, breathe heavier, failure rep should look like a 1/4-1/2 rep. Also just drop the plates on the failure rep bc obviously you can't hold em up any longer!



Lol I think he meant physically but like I stated first time recording my self working out will do better the less camera shy I get.


----------



## Bobbyloads




----------



## Bobbyloads

<a href="https://youtu.be/G2_e9mT2tvw" target="_blank">









T bar 3xfailurex115
row machine 3xfailurex190
pull down machine 3xfailurex150

About to do some traps as well


----------



## BrotherJ

Huh - I see I'm not the only fan of Jordan's in the gym. I like the Retro's. Nice wide flat soles with no arch.


----------



## Bobbyloads

BrotherJ said:


> Huh - I see I'm not the only fan of Jordan's in the gym. I like the Retro's. Nice wide flat soles with no arch.



Non cardio days always lol love the retros remind me of my childhood


----------



## Skullcrusher

Nike - Made in China. I have a pair too. 

Anyway cool you have a training log now, I'm in.


----------



## Bobbyloads

Skullcrusher said:


> Nike - Made in China. I have a pair too.
> 
> Anyway cool you have a training log now, I'm in.



Cant help that one lol 80% of my shoes are jordan’s 

Trying to have a log it’s hard to upkeep but doing my best it has been motivating though


----------



## Robdjents

Get it bobby!


----------



## Bobbyloads

cable fly side raises 
3xfailurex20 

cable fly side raise tilted 
3xfailurex15

dumbell side raises 
3xfailurex25

cable rear delt flys 
3xfailurex15

Smith over head press slightly reclined
3xfailurex140 all the way to chest jin feel the difference that’s why less weight this time feels way better 

smith over head press sit straight up
3xfailurex140 

rear delt fly machine 
3xfailurex120

bicep curl plate machine 
3xfailurex80

preacher curl 
3xfailurex60 wide grip

 curls 
3xfailurex30

reverse grip bar bicep 
3xfailurex50


----------



## DEADlifter

Going to failure every set?  I hear ya big dog.


----------



## Bobbyloads

DEADlifter said:


> Going to failure every set?  I hear ya big dog.



almost maybe like 1 left in chamber but go until it hurts then some easier to write failure then explain that lol 
but for sure pushing it for sure taking your guys advice and trying not to leave anything on the table that shouldn’t be left. Jins advice about going down to chest on shoulders big difference all the youtube videos i’ve been watching they say go little below chin but to chest way better feeling in the stretch


----------



## Skullcrusher

Bobbyloads said:


> almost maybe like 1 left in chamber but go until it hurts then some easier to write failure then explain that lol
> but for sure pushing it for sure taking your guys advice and trying not to leave anything on the table that shouldn’t be left. Jins advice about going down to chest on shoulders big difference all the youtube videos i’ve been watching they say go little below chin but to chest way better feeling in the stretch



That sounds about right to me. You don't want to take every set to failure to where you are cruising around in a wheel chair the next day. But you want to do just enough damage to get your muscle fibers to sing George Thorogood - Bad to the Bone which will then cause your muscles to get bigger and stronger so they can handle the load more easily the next time around. Then increase the weight just enough that your muscle fibers start singing George Thorogood - Bad to the Bone again.


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> almost maybe like 1 left in chamber but go until it hurts then some easier to write failure then explain that lol
> but for sure pushing it for sure taking your guys advice and trying not to leave anything on the table that shouldn’t be left. Jins advice about going down to chest on shoulders big difference all the youtube videos i’ve been watching they say go little below chin but to chest way better feeling in the stretch



No matter how many different rep schemes I try, I always find myself going back to this Bobby. First couple of sets, leaving 1-2 in the tank, stopping after that first hard rep. I know I definitely have one more in me, maybe 2 if I dig deep. Last set, it's to failure or beyond, depending upon the exercise of course. I'm not doing failure sets of Squats or Deadlifts. 

I'll do that within a rep range, say 6-10. When my first set is at least 10 reps and all sets fall withing 6-10, I'll increase the weight the next session, and work up in reps with that weight. 

Or sometimes I'll intentionally start a little lighter, and add weight every week until I can't get the desired reps, then back down the weight the following session and work back up again, hopefully beyond the weight where progress stalled the last time. 

Keep up the hard work Bobby!!!!


----------



## BigSwolePump

Dang, alot of critiques and "do this" type of comments here.

You are man enough to post a log with pics a videos. Silly enough to post your entire face lol

Great start.

I don't post logs, I have posted in total 3pics(never my face, too ugly) and I wont take the time to record a video so you have done more than 99% of other members are willing to do. You even take the comments with a smile.

My reply is simply to keep it up. Consistency is key. Whether you go all out or just get through the workout, the important thing is to show up. Go hard when your body lets you and get it done when you don't feel like it.

PS: Thanks for not posting those shit political post anymore


----------



## Bobbyloads

BigSwolePump said:


> Dang, alot of critiques and "do this" type of comments here.
> 
> You are man enough to post a log with pics a videos. Silly enough to post your entire face lol
> 
> Great start.
> 
> I don't post logs, I have posted in total 3pics(never my face, too ugly) and I wont take the time to record a video so you have done more than 99% of other members are willing to do. You even take the comments with a smile.
> 
> My reply is simply to keep it up. Consistency is key. Whether you go all out or just get through the workout, the important thing is to show up. Go hard when your body lets you and get it done when you don't feel like it.
> 
> PS: Thanks for not posting those shit political post anymore



Yeah i’m not doing nothing bad if someone wants to find me they could of done it with out seeing my face. 

It’s tough not posting political shit especially with what’s going on but will respect the forum.


----------



## Jin

Bobbyloads said:


> Yeah i’m not doing nothing bad if someone wants to find me they could of done it with out seeing my face.
> 
> It’s tough not posting political shit especially with what’s going on but will respect the forum.



with a face like that, nobody wants to find you :32 (17):


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith slight incline press
warm up
3x10-15x160

smith higher incline 
3x10-13x160

iso lateral horizontal plate bench 
3x9-13x200

high Cable fly 
3x9-12x30

mid cable fly 
3x10-14x25

finished off with 3 tricep work outs


----------



## Bobbyloads

Jin said:


> with a face like that, nobody wants to find you :32 (17):



My wife and mom think i’m handsome that’s all that matters lol


----------



## Bobbyloads

light leg day:

leg extensions had to try to see how the knee does
3x18x130

seated leg press machine 
3x15x250

seated leg curl 
3x12x120

calf standing raise 
4x15x115

wanted to take it easy first leg day since the knee was popping wanted to make sure all good to go.


----------



## Bobbyloads

round smileys


----------



## DEADlifter

Thanks for the journal Bobby.


----------



## Bobbyloads

DEADlifter said:


> Thanks for the journal Bobby.



i like to call it a diary lol


----------



## DEADlifter

Dear Diary,
Bobby has big ass calves from carrying around all the vintage J's he owns


----------



## Bobbyloads

DEADlifter said:


> Dear Diary,
> Bobby has big ass calves from carrying around all the vintage J's he owns




lmao if they were vintage i would be rich the originals are  worth so much money mine are just retros 

plus o got big claves from walking around at 280-290 for years


----------



## HeiseTX

Dope instructional vids


----------



## The Phoenix

Is that what Planet  fitness looks like inside?


----------



## CohibaRobusto

The Phoenix said:


> Is that what Planet  fitness looks like inside?



He says it's an Anytime Fitness, but I think it's a PF too and he's just embarassed to admit it.


----------



## The Phoenix

CohibaRobusto said:


> He says it's an Anytime Fitness, but I think it's a PF too and he's just embarassed to admit it.



I saw that. The colours give it away.


----------



## Bobbyloads

i would tell
you guys lol wtf i would go to planet fitness as long as they got weights in good lol here is my night trying to get to the gym


----------



## Bobbyloads

you guys will never be detectives lol


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> you guys will never be detectives lol



LIES!!!

You're just using this pic to throw us off. 

Enjoy pizza day at PF!!!


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> LIES!!!
> 
> You're just using this pic to throw us off.
> 
> Enjoy pizza day at PF!!!



**** busted i can’t say no to pizza!!


----------



## Bobbyloads

plate iso lateral row
warm up 
3x10-12x320

iso lateral front lat pull down plates 
3x9-11x180

low cable row 
3x9-10x200

standing shrug face front 
3x12x270

lat pull down cable 
3x8-10x160

back fly machine 
3x12x130

standing shrug facing back 
3x12x270



3 bicep work outs


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Dude those are some pretty impressive weights you're working with. How are you doing the shrugs?


----------



## Bobbyloads

CohibaRobusto said:


> Dude those are some pretty impressive weights you're working with. How are you doing the shrugs?



one one of these but a lifetime fitness one they ain’t that difficult if it was like a barbell shrug maybe i need 

to. start doing those


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Oh that looks cool, I wish we had one of those at either of the gyms I go to.


----------



## Bobbyloads

CohibaRobusto said:


> Oh that looks cool, I wish we had one of those at either of the gyms I go to.


the lifetime one looks way better and is way bulkier yeah they awesome i do them standing up and sometimes sitting down as week it’s cool cause you can do it facing forward and backwards and feels good cause it hits the muscle different ways you can feel in the stretch. 

i like throwing these in on back and shoulder days


----------



## Bobbyloads

smith press 
warmup 
3x12-13x140

DB side raises 
3x12-14x30

cable side raises upright 
3x8-12x20

shoulder press machine 
3x11-14x120

side cable rises tilted 
3x10-13x15

rear delt fly machine 
3x12x130

rear delt cable fly 
3x12x15


----------



## Bobbyloads

smith incline 
3x8-10x180

smith slight incline 
3x8-10x160

iso decline plate press
3x9-13x230

iso horizontal bench press
3x10-12x180

cable flys 
3x12-15x25

cable fly’s 
3x12-15x20

3 tricep workouts


----------



## Bobbyloads

jordan’s of the day in case your wondering


----------



## BigSwolePump

Bobbyloads said:


> smith press
> warmup
> 3x12-13x140
> 
> DB side raises
> 3x12-14x30
> 
> cable side raises upright
> 3x8-12x20
> 
> shoulder press machine
> 3x11-14x120
> 
> side cable rises tilted
> 3x10-13x15
> 
> rear delt fly machine
> 3x12x130
> 
> rear delt cable fly
> 3x12x15



Man, I said that I wouldn't critique but lets just call this a suggestion.

Seems like you are coming down a bit far on those military presses. You start activating the chest a bit that you are actually working today but more importantly, you are putting unneeded stress on your rotator cuff and shoulder joints.

I don't let my elbows go much more than parallel when I do this movement.

I normally wouldn't mention this but I know plenty guys with shoulder problems and this exercise is likely the cause of it.

The angle of you vid makes it sorta look like an incline bench and if this is so then scratch what I said. 

Looking badass though man. Keep it up.


----------



## Bobbyloads

BigSwolePump said:


> Man, I said that I wouldn't critique but lets just call this a suggestion.
> 
> Seems like you are coming down a bit far on those military presses. You start activating the chest a bit that you are actually working today but more importantly, you are putting unneeded stress on your rotator cuff and shoulder joints.
> 
> I don't let my elbows go much more than parallel when I do this movement.
> 
> I normally wouldn't mention this but I know plenty guys with shoulder problems and this exercise is likely the cause of it.
> 
> The angle of you vid makes it sorta look like an incline bench and if this is so then scratch what I said.
> 
> Looking badass though man. Keep it up.



Much appreciated any advice so Jin said to high your saying to low now so i’ll go in the middle of both lol and should be good now. 

yeah it was i click down from straight up usually i do straight up dead and 1 i click down.


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> Much appreciated any advice so Jin said to high your saying to low now so i’ll go in the middle of both lol and should be good now.
> 
> yeah it was i click down from straight up usually i do straight up dead and 1 i click down.



It all depends Bobby. Some have plenty of requisite shoulder mobility, many do not for some reason or another. Good rule of thumb, if it hurts the joint, don't do it.

If you can go through the EXACT range of motion with no weight, you're probably good. For example, some people can't extend their arms straight up over their heads. Those people should not do weighted overhead presses, should stick to a slight incline.


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> It all depends Bobby. Some have plenty of requisite shoulder mobility, many do not for some reason or another. Good rule of thumb, if it hurts the joint, don't do it.
> 
> If you can go through the EXACT range of motion with no weight, you're probably good. For example, some people can't extend their arms straight up over their heads. Those people should not do weighted overhead presses, should stick to a slight incline.



I have a ****ed up shoulder but that actually felt good the stretch was great. i did kind of feel it getting to the upper chest so next time i’ll just feel it out and stop right before that.

Im gonna start using DBs and BBs more from now on it’s just so much easier on the smith bit obviously you get way more on them.


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> I have a ****ed up shoulder but that actually felt good the stretch was great. i did kind of feel it getting to the upper chest so next time i’ll just feel it out and stop right before that.
> 
> Im gonna start using DBs and BBs more from now on it’s just so much easier on the smith bit obviously you get way more on them.



Try this... 

Stand with your back flat against a wall. Lock your lower ribcage down, like you got punched in the gut or flexing your abs. That's important, keep the lower back against the wall during this test, avoid the urge to arch your to get extra range of motion. 

Put your arms against the wall in a W shape. 

Slowly slide your arms up the wall, keeping the back tight against the wall. 

If you can keep your arms flat against the wall above your head, hands about where they'd be on a barbell or closer, you're good to go. If your arms come off the wall, note the arm angle, that's where your limit is in overhead pressing. 

I have a good mobility drill to address this issue too, if you need it...


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> Try this...
> 
> Stand with your back flat against a wall. Lock your lower ribcage down, like you got punched in the gut or flexing your abs. That's important, keep the lower back against the wall during this test, avoid the urge to arch your to get extra range of motion.
> 
> Put your arms against the wall in a W shape.
> 
> Slowly slide your arms up the wall, keeping the back tight against the wall.
> 
> If you can keep your arms flat against the wall above your head, hands about where they'd be on a barbell or closer, you're good to go. If your arms come off the wall, note the arm angle, that's where your limit is in overhead pressing.
> 
> I have a good mobility drill to address this issue too, if you need it...



lol complicated i’ll try to this after the shower


----------



## BigSwolePump

Bobbyloads said:


> Much appreciated any advice so Jin said to high your saying to low now so i’ll go in the middle of both lol and should be good now.
> 
> yeah it was i click down from straight up usually i do straight up dead and 1 i click down.



Here is what I do: John Meadows explains why.


----------



## Bobbyloads

BigSwolePump said:


> Here is what I do: John Meadows explains why.



This guy is the shit I like how he always gets his son involved some shit i would do just wouldn’t have him doing yo-yo tricks lol


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> This guy is the shit I like how he always gets his son involved some shit i would do just wouldn’t have him doing yo-yo tricks lol



Pay extra attention to what JM says about the shoulder rolling forward at the 1:10 mark of the video. That is what fukks up your shoulder on pressing, including bench. Reaching for extra ROM than you have available to you results in this, puts all the stress on the shoulder, in a bad way. Think Proud Chest when your pressing, helps to prevent this.

It's called anterior humeral glide, if you wanted to look into it more.


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> Pay extra attention to what JM says about the shoulder rolling forward at the 1:10 mark of the video. That is what fukks up your shoulder on pressing, including bench. Reaching for extra ROM than you have available to you results in this, puts all the stress on the shoulder, in a bad way. Think Proud Chest when your pressing, helps to prevent this.
> 
> It's called anterior humeral glide, if you wanted to look into it more.



Look at you guys all scientific and shit lol


Today weak dick ass gym effort 

Took the easy way out instead of taking a rest day did biceps and a few more tricep dodnt feel
like i hit the triceps hard enough yesterday.


----------



## BigSwolePump

Bobbyloads said:


> Look at you guys all scientific and shit lol
> 
> 
> Today weak dick ass gym effort
> 
> Took the easy way out instead of taking a rest day did biceps and a few more tricep dodnt feel
> like i hit the triceps hard enough yesterday.




These are the workouts that I preach about. Consistency wins every single time. Way to get in there even when you don't feel like it!


----------



## Bobbyloads

BigSwolePump said:


> These are the workouts that I preach about. Consistency wins every single time. Way to get in there even when you don't feel like it!



yeah it was hard until i started going then actually got a decent workout in


----------



## Bobbyloads

My ducking tattoo guy blew me off to teach me about proper deadlifts and shit about to hit him up if he don’t get on it fast gonna take FDs advise and get a trainer


----------



## Bobbyloads

BigSwolePump said:


> These are the workouts that I preach about. Consistency wins every single time. Way to get in there even when you don't feel like it!



yeah it was hard until i started going then actually got a decent workout in


----------



## Bobbyloads

2 days ago deadlifts and leg extensions other thread 

yesterday cardio (day off)

flat bb bench 
warmup 
1x15x175
1x12x195
1x10x215 

iso lateral incline 
1x180x15
1x180x11
1x230x10
1x270x7 PR :0) on video 

Iso lateral decline 
1x18x180
1x13x230 
1x10x230

cable flys decline motion 
1x14x30
1x12x30
 1x15x25

cable fly regular 
1x15x25
1x10x25
1x10x25

iso lateral bench 
1x6x180
1x7x140
1x9x140 

About to do a few tricep work outs good ducking work out today


----------



## Bobbyloads

iso lateral row plates (brock one of your choices) one side at a time 
warm up 
1x12x320
1x10x320
1x12x320

iso lateral front lat pull down 
1x12x180
1x8x200
1x9x180

seated cable low row 
1x8x200 damn kind hurt lower back on this one 
1x10x180
1x9x180

cable lat pulldown 
1x13x140
1x9x160
1x11x160

stand plate shrug front 
1x15x270
1x12x320
1x12x320

stand plate shrug gave back 
1x12x320
1x10x320
1x15x270

Mts high row one side at a time 
1x12x90
1x10x90
1x10x90

heading to do a few bicep workouts


----------



## Bobbyloads

yesterday was day off

DB side raises 
3x10x30

cable side raises stand straight 
3x12x20

cable side raises tilted 
3x15x15

cable rear delt flys 
3x12x15

smith press sit straight 
4x10x140

rear delt fly 
4x18x130


----------



## Bobbyloads

Damn drank and smoked a bunch of weed last night went to dinner then the casino. Today rest day.


----------



## Jin

Bobbyloads said:


> Damn drank and smoked a bunch of weed last night went to dinner then the casino. Today rest day.



You ever drink weed, man?


----------



## Bobbyloads

Jin said:


> You ever drink weed, man?



actually yes a few times lol they have thc drinks


----------



## Bobbyloads

iso lateral incline plate press
1x16x180
1x8x270
1x7x290 PR on video :0)
1x7x270

smith 1st notch incline bench 
1x16x140
1x8x180
1x7x180

smith 2 notch incline 
1x11x160
1x8x160
1x7x160 

cable flies downward motion 
1x17x25
1x16x25
1x13x25

cable flys 
1x12x25
1x11x25
1x11x25



tricep cable extensions
1x18x50
1x14x50
1x12x42.5

tricep cable overhead 
1x23x57.5
1x19x65
 1x16x65

tricep cable push downs 
1x18x65
1x11x72.5
1x9x72.5




this tricep work out 
1x8x42.5
1x10x35 3min break 
1x20x35. man they burn 

had to do one more chest 
pec fly machine 
1x10x170
1x9x170
1x12x170


----------



## Straight30weight

Jin said:


> You ever drink weed, man?



You ever drink weed, on weed?


----------



## Bobbyloads

Straight30weight said:


> You ever drink weed, on weed?



only while looking at the back of 20 dollar bills


----------



## Bobbyloads

Bobbyloads said:


> only while looking at the back of 20 dollar bills



think it was dollar bills been a while lol


----------



## permabulker

Bobbyloads said:


> Let’s see if i can find the thread daily and i’m going to try to upkeep this daily will do my best will start today with work outs and will soon add my meals as well today I did
> 
> Single dumbell rows 3x8x55 and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skipped cardio today and going home to eat now


This way of showing a workout visually speaks so much more to me then just a long list of abbreviations. Really cool way of doing it. It’s a shame this site in general is so non image friendly.


----------



## Straight30weight

Bobbyloads said:


> think it was dollar bills been a while lol



Red team go, red team go


----------



## Bobbyloads

Straight30weight said:


> Red team go, red team go



That and dAzed and confused still can watch that right now and enjoy the **** out of it love that movie **** chapelle has been at it for a long time and **** i feel old lol


----------



## Bobbyloads

ryanharvey said:


> This way of showing a workout visually speaks so much more to me then just a long list of abbreviations. Really cool way of doing it. It’s a shame this site in general is so non image friendly.



depends on the person man some people are very image friendly here some ain’t a lot of people post videos of their work out.


----------



## Straight30weight

Bobbyloads said:


> That and dAzed and confused still can watch that right now and enjoy the **** out of it love that movie **** chapelle has been at it for a long time and **** i feel old lol



Never smoked weed once and I still think half baked was amazing


----------



## Bobbyloads

Straight30weight said:


> Never smoked weed once and I still think half baked was amazing



Classic if your a smoker or not was just a funny ass movie my fav parks are the squirrel master and when we feeding the horse you hungry girl? and the fat black chick walks by lmfao dude i die laughing every time from that


----------



## Straight30weight

I love butternuts!


----------



## Bobbyloads

Just great comedy writing there man diabetic horse lol


----------



## Bobbyloads

Straight30weight said:


> I love butternuts!


----------



## Bobbyloads

iso lateral plate row low grip 
warm up 
1x12x180 
1x12x180
1x11x180

iso lateral plate row high grip
1x12x270
1x12x270
1x8x320

plate front delt pulldown 
1x11x180
1x10x180
1x8x180

cable low row
1x12x180
1x10x180
1x12x180

standing shrugs face in 
1x16x270
1x11x320
1x13x320

cable lat pulldown 
1x14x140
1x10x160
1x9x160

standing shrug face out
1x10x320
1x15x270

bicep plate curl machine inner grip
1x11x70
1x8x70
1x9x70

bicep curl plate machine wide grip
1x9x70
1x8x70
1x7x70

 reverse bicep curl on curve bar thing 
1x13x50
1x10x60
1x8x60

high cable bicep curls one arm at a time 
1x9x25
1x15x20
1x13x20

mts bicep curl machine one arm at a time 
1x12x60
1x8x70
1x8x70

hammer curls 
1x10x40
1x8x40


----------



## DEADlifter

Those are some good numbers Bobby.  

Although I used to not be a huge fan, I am coming around.  JRE 1552 is fukking FIRE! 

I should clarify.  I was already a fan of you.  Previously, not of Rogan.


----------



## Bobbyloads

DEADlifter said:


> Those are some good numbers Bobby.
> 
> Although I used to not be a huge fan, I am coming around.  JRE 1552 is fukking FIRE!
> 
> I should clarify.  I was already a fan of you.  Previously, not of Rogan.



lol well thank you sir many kind words but i feel like my numbers are weak have to step my game up 

I have not listened to the whole episode yet will have to go back and finish


----------



## CJ

On the Curve Bar Thing!!!  :32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> On the Curve Bar Thing!!!  :32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):



EZ Bar just googled it lol sorry man I should know this shit


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Curve bar thing is a better descriptive I think though, Bobby. I'm gonna start calling it that now too. Nothing EZ about curling weight.


----------



## Bobbyloads

CohibaRobusto said:


> Curve bar thing is a better descriptive I think though, Bobby. I'm gonna start calling it that now too. Nothing EZ about curling weight.



This is what happens when you log your work out in real time... SMH 

You guys wanted a log here you go lmao. I should really learn all the names of the equipment I use though since I have been going so often and for this long already but I never really gave a shit about what it's called as long as I got a good work out.


----------



## Bobbyloads

linear leg press 
warm up 
1x12x270
1x12x360
1x12x450
1x8x540
SMH seen girls here do more 

V squat plate machine 
warm up
1x8x270 and the knee hurt smh 
1x4x320   knee can’t take it **** this thing

leg extensions keeping light
1x12x140
1x15x140
1x16x140
1x14x140

calf extensions 
1x24x110
1x15x150
1x14x190
1x18x190

Feel like a little bitch. Was not feeling it at all today and it made it even worse having a bitch ass work out so pissed at my self. 



This is the patella reconstruction knee other had meniscus done


----------



## CJ

If it's the Hammer Strength V-Squat machine, I hate that piece of shit. Halfway down a squat, it starts to fold you over, and your knee angle actually OPENS. Poorly designed.


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> If it's the Hammer Strength V-Squat machine, I hate that piece of shit. Halfway down a squat, it starts to fold you over, and your knee angle actually OPENS. Poorly designed.



Yeah **** that machine.


----------



## Bobbyloads

took a day off yesterday and think today too have to let the tattoo set in lol


----------



## Jin

Bobbyloads said:


> took a day off yesterday and think today too have to let the tattoo set in lol




I love your patriotism. 

Solid lettering by the artist. Looks clean.


----------



## Bobbyloads

Jin said:


> I love your patriotism.
> 
> Solid lettering by the artist. Looks clean.



Thank you sir yeah the guy i’ve been using for like 8 years now is awesome there is going to be more to it will be adding stuff around and in it my wife got one too she’s adding to almost finish up a sleeve she has going she got almost all her work by him 



free image hosting sites


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith shoulder press
warm up
1x8x140
1x8x160
1x8x160

Hammer strength MTS shoulder press
1x13x240
1x10x260
1x8x280 damn son about to run the whole stack :0)
1x7x300 whole stack :0) 

hammer strength iso lateral shoulder press
1x14x180
1x8x230 that was tough 
1x10x200


DB side raises 
1x14x30
1x13x30
1x9x30

cable fly rear delt workout 
1x15x15
1x14x15
1x13x15

cable side delt raise  switch arms 
1x11x20
1x13x15
1x10x15

rear delt fly machine 
1x16x130
1x18x130
1x14x130

Gonna do a few bicep work outs and im out great work out today :0)


----------



## Bobbyloads

NO GLOVES!!!!!
flat bench with sissy bars lol 
1x215x7
1x235x6 

incline smith 
warm up 1x90x20
1x16x140
1x12x160
1x8x180
Is there any resistance or say extra lbs when doing smith? From what i read it’s like 5-7 lbs anyone really know? What ever it is not much i’m guessing. 

iso lateral incline press plates 
1x12x180
1x8x230
1x8x230 strength is not here today smh but feeling a great pump kind of weird 

pec fly machine 
1x13x190 
1x10x200
1x10x200

cable flys upward motion 
1x15x20
1x13x20
1x10x20

tricep cable ropes 
1x14x50 
1x15x50
1x12x50

cable flys regular 
1x12x25
1x16x20
1x14x20

tricep cable rope overhead 
1x20x57.5
1x15x65
1x17x65

v bar tricep cable push down 
1x20x80 
1x?x95 whole stack :0) 
1x10x95 

tricep press machine 
1x18x170
1x16x170
1x9x170 donzo triceps beat to shit


----------



## CJ

Some may be different, but at my old gym, the Smiths were LIGHTER than a regular 45 lb bar.


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> Some may be different, but at my old gym, the Smiths were LIGHTER than a regular 45 lb bar.



For the smith machine i have not been counting the bar as extra weight just the plates i count not sore how it works on smith machine so i have just been doing that


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> For the smith machine i have not been counting the bar as extra weight just the plates i count not sore how it works on smith machine so i have just been doing that



I did the same. It works. Get after it!!!

#nogloves


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> I did the same. It works. Get after it!!!
> 
> #nogloves



lmao on it sir


----------



## Bobbyloads

hammer strength iso lateral plate row 
1x12x290
1x13x320
1x9x320

HS iso lateral front late plate pulldown 
1x12x180
1x10x200
1x10x200

t bar 
1x15x90
1x8x135
1x9x135

cable lat pulldown 
1x14x140
1x9x160
1x11x140

wide grip bar low cable row 
1x14x140
1x12x150
1x9x160

seated shrug 
1x20x180
1x13x230
1x8x230

standing shrugs keeping light seated one got my lower back 
1x15x230
1x15x230
1x16x230

Did a few bicep workouts between the last few work outs


----------



## Bobbyloads

imageupload


----------



## Bobbyloads

doing arm day been a while feel like ones dude won’t list all the shit just biceps and triceps 

no gloves no i feel gay wearing then smh


----------



## Bobbyloads

damn key card didn’t work at my gym chain in florida have the use the hotel gym



Will make it work chest and triceps if there is a will there is a way


----------



## Bobbyloads

ISO lateral plate row 
warm up 
1x12x270
1x9x360 PR
1x8x360

ISO lateral lat pull down plate 
1x12x180
1x11x200
1x8x210

Cable low row short grip 
1x14x180
1x10x200
1x8x200

 Cable low row wide grip 
1x12x160
1x10x160
1x11x160

T bar
1x8x135
1x8x135
1x8x135

shrugs and bicep doing switch off sets one shrug then 1 bicep 

stand up shrugs inside facing 
1x16x270
1x12x320
1x8x320

Ezbar 60
1x13x60
1x12x60
1x12x60

stand shrug face outside 
1x12x270
1x12x270
1x12x270

Db bicep curl 
1x9x30
1x10x35
1x7x40

db shrugs 
1x15x65
1x8x70 all shrugged out smh barley kept a grip lol

hammer curls 
1x7x40
1x7x40 can’t keep grip either  

seated plate bicep curl finishing off 
1x14x70 wide grip 
1x10x70 narrow grip 
1x8x70 wide 
1x8x70 narrow

GLOVES ON BACK DAY NEED GLOVES FELT GAY BUT ITS OK


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Good workout dude. Don't worry about the gloves, I see guys with satchels (man purses), fanny packs, sparkly shoes....gloves are no big deal imo!


----------



## CJ

Bobby wears lifting mittens.  :32 (20):


----------



## Bobbyloads

CohibaRobusto said:


> Good workout dude. Don't worry about the gloves, I see guys with satchels (man purses), fanny packs, sparkly shoes....gloves are no big deal imo!



So true lol see some gay ass shit


CJ275 said:


> Bobby wears lifting mittens.  :32 (20):



Hey bitch mittens keep my hands from not hurting lol sounds like some bitch shit smh


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith incline bench 
warm up 
1x16x140
1x8x180
1x7x200

smith incline bench different angle 
1x9x180
1x8x180
1x13x140

ISO lateral incline plate press 
1x13x180
1x5x270 wtf weak sauce today 
1x9x230 feeling pump but strength not here today smh

Incline cable flys
1x12x25
1x11x25 this stretch feels amazing 
1x13x20

tricep push downs 
1x19x85
1x13x100
1x16x85

flat bench cable fly’s 
1x11x20
1x7x20 think chest is done 
1x6x15 chest done for sure 

Seated plate dip tricep mostly 
1x20x180
1x10x230
1x11x230

Tricep rope pull downs 
1x13x42.5
1x8x42.5 they burning 
1x9x35

tricep rope over head 
1x15x57.5
1x17x50
1x13x50 

Chest and triceps completely exhausted don’t think I could of done any better


----------



## Bobbyloads

My anger management issue caused a minor right arm injury prior to gym hopefully all goes well would hate to lose a gym day due to stupidity and no control of emotions. 

Hammer strength MTS shoulder press
1x15x200
1x15x220
1x14x240
1x10x260
1x8x280
1x7x300 whole stack again :0) 

Smith shoulder press
1x13x90
1x10x110
1x8x130 arm staring to hurt smh

Rear delt cable flys 15lbs on each side
1x20x30
1x15x30
1x16x30

DB side delt raises 
1x15x30
1x8x35
1x11x30

Cable side delt fly one arm at a time 
1x15x15
1x13x15
1x13x15

Rear delt fly machine 
1x16x110
1x18x110
1x13x130

machine lateral raise 
1x15x110
1x12x130
1x13x130


----------



## John Ziegler

Bobbyloads said:


> My anger management issue caused a minor right arm injury prior to gym hopefully all goes well would hate to lose a gym day due to stupidity and no control of emotions.



ridiculous, you're better than that, next time laugh it off like a joke because you realize it is merely a test.


----------



## Bobbyloads

John Ziegler said:


> ridiculous, you're better than that, next time laugh it off like a joke because you realize it is merely a test.



Just getting angry with some shit at home sometimes it’s hard just to let it go especially when shit keeps building up and eventually once it keeps overflowing it has to dump out. But your right it’s pointless just end up breaking shit I spent money on and that’s a ****ing waste.


----------



## John Ziegler

Bobbyloads said:


> Just getting angry with some shit at home sometimes it’s hard just to let it go especially when shit keeps building up and eventually once it keeps overflowing it has to dump out. But your right it’s pointless just end up breaking shit I spent money on and that’s a ****ing waste.



have broken my hand & over the years have broken at least 30 pairs of reading & sunglasses over big and little things

hard not to get caught up in a moment, get out and run a few blocks or squeeze grippers, anything but F yourself up


----------



## Bobbyloads

John Ziegler said:


> have broken my hand & over the years have broken at least 30 pairs of reading & sunglasses over big and little things
> 
> hard not to get caught up in a moment, get out and run a few blocks or squeeze grippers, anything but F yourself up



Yeah don’t even wanna think about all the shit I have broke over the years but still better to break something then hit someone but will work on it more lol


----------



## Bobbyloads

Bicep curl plate machine wide grip 
1x14x70
1x12x80
1x8x90
Narrow grip
1x9x80
1x8x80
1x7x90

Standing DB bicep curls 
1x12x30
1x9x35
1x7x40

reverse ez bar curls 
1x12x50
9 db 30lb curl right bicep needed extra pump on it 
1x12x50

high cable bicep curls  
1x15x25
1x15x20
1x13x20

ez bar curl 
1x9x70
1x7x80

I will consider this a half day off lol was not in the mood for legs today will do it tomorrow


----------



## Bobbyloads

Gonna take a day off


----------



## Bobbyloads

Gonna do back instead of legs need a good work out took prework  out late 

Plate iso lateral row wide grip 
1x17x180
1x14x230
1x12x250

normal grip
1x10x270
1x9x270
1x9x270

ISO lateral front delt plate pull down 
1x11x180
1x8x200
1x8x180

Cable low row wide grip 
1x13x140
1x11x140
1x10x140

stand up shrugs plate machine face front 
1x14x270
1x15x270
1x13x270

cable lat pull down 
1x14x140
1x12x140


stand up shrugs plate machine face back 
1x12x270
1x12x270
1x11x270

Bicep curl plate machine 
wide grip 1x14x70

One arm at a time 
1x7x45 
1x8x35 holy **** best bicep work out ever 
1x10x35
1x8x35
1x9x35 if it feels good keep going 
1x8x35




cable row row 
1x10x180
1x11x160
1x10x160

MTS bicep curl machine 
1x7x70
1x8x60
1x7x60

Damn went late expected a shitty work out and feel like I murdered the shit my back and biceps are pumped as ****


----------



## Bobbyloads

First notch incline smith wider grip 
warm up 1x20x90
1x15x140
1x13x140
1x8x160

One notch higher smith incline 
1x8x160
1x10x160
1x6x180

Incline bench DB
1x13x50
1x10x60
1x8x70
im scared to try to lift up more I suck at the knee lift shit that’s why I never do these have to practice this shit 

ISO lateral incline plate press 
1x12x180
1x4x270 wtf I’m losing strength 
1x6x230 smh no idea what’s happening have to go back look when I did 300 maybe wore my self up cause pump is great feel like a bitch but work out still good 

High to low cable flys 
1x16x25
1x12x25
1x11x25

cable fly normal 
1x12x25
1x17x20
1x16x20

cable rope pull down 
1x23x42.5
1x12x50 elbow popped and  feels weird 

Cable push down with the long rope handle things 
1x21x42.5
1x13x42.5
1x11x42.5

vbar cable push down 
1x14x72.5
1x13x87.5
1x10x87.5

Curve bar attachment tricep pull down 
1x13x65
1x10x65
1x10x57.5

Seated dip tricep 
1x12x180
1x16x180
1x10x200


----------



## Bobbyloads

First notch incline smith wider grip 
warm up 1x20x90
1x15x140
1x13x140
1x8x160

One notch higher smith incline 
1x8x160
1x10x160
1x6x180

Incline bench DB
1x13x50
1x10x60
1x8x70
im scared to try to lift up more I suck at the knee lift shit that’s why I never do these have to practice this shit 

ISO lateral incline plate press 
1x12x180
1x4x270 wtf I’m losing strength 
1x6x230 smh no idea what’s happening have to go back look when I did 300 maybe wore my self up cause pump is great feel like a bitch but work out still good 

High to low cable flys 
1x16x25
1x12x25
1x11x25

cable fly normal 
1x12x25
1x17x20
1x16x20

cable rope pull down 
1x23x42.5
1x12x50 elbow popped and  feels weird 

Cable push down with the long rope handle things 
1x21x42.5
1x13x42.5
1x11x42.5

vbar cable push down 
1x14x72.5
1x13x87.5
1x10x87.5

Curve bar attachment tricep pull down 
1x13x65
1x10x65
1x10x57.5

Seated dip tricep 
1x12x180
1x16x180
1x10x200


----------



## Bobbyloads

Yesterday day off

smith shoulder press 
warmup 1x15x90
1x15x110
1x10x140
1x10x140
1x8x140

bb shoulder shrug 
warmup 1x17x125
1x13x175
1x10x215
1x10x235
1x8x255
1x10x235
1x7x235

db side raises 
1x20x25
1x14x30
1x13x30

cable side delt raises slow negative  
1x12x15
1x11x15
1x14x15 no slow neg 

MTS shoulder press 
1x8x120
1x8x110
1x9x110

rear delt fly machine 
1x17x130
1x13x130
1x13x130
1x10x110
1x12x110
1x11x90

Guess chest forward and shoulders back makes you feel them rear delts like a mother ****er always learning something 

rear delt cable fly 
1x18x15
1x13x15
1x10x15

Feels like I lost strength last week or 2 but the work outs feel like I’m getting more out of them ducking weird. Maybe it’s stupid antibiotics they make me feel a little weird every time I take one no idea but at least work outs feel great.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Good shoulder routine man.


----------



## Bobbyloads

CohibaRobusto said:


> Good shoulder routine man.



Think I need to start switching up adding new excercises


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Bobbyloads said:


> Think I need to start switching up adding new excercises



Looks like you're covering all the basics, only thing I can think of is maybe using the reverse cable crossovers to hit rear delts from a different angle, like put the pulleys up high or down by your waist.

Or sometimes I'll add in cable internal and external shoulder rotations. I haven't been doing them lately but they are pretty complimentary.

I've experimented with a lot of different types of shrugs too.


----------



## Bobbyloads

I have been doing the flys Shiism switch up angles though need to add some more DB exercises like presses and front raises I keep forgetting to do those. And I keep putting off leg day lol every time I do one something happens with my knee smh also need to do some cardio especially have been eating way better then before would only speed up my goal


----------



## Bobbyloads

Dedicated to Jin arm day lol 

bicep plate machine warmup wide grip 
1x15x70
1x10x80 then 1x7x70
1x9x80 then 1x6x70
1x9x80 then 1x6x70

Same but close grip 
1x8x80 then 1x5x70
1x9x75 then 1x6x65
1x6x65 then 1x5x55

DB Bicep curl  superset with triceps 
1x10x30
1x9x35
1x6x40

tricep rope pull downs 
1x15x50
1x12x50
1x10x50

high cable bicep curl super set with tricep 
1x13x25
1x15x20
1x12x20

tricep over head pull
1x20x57.5
1x17x65
1x17x65

bicep hammer curl super set tricep 
1x10x40
1x10x35
1x9x40

tricep cable ez bar 
1x18x65 
1x13x72.5
1x12x72.5

preacher curl ez bar 
1x10x50
1x10x60
1x9x60


tricep v bar cable push down 
1x14x80
1x13x87.5
1x11x95 whole stack 

mts machine bicep curl 
1x20x50
1x11x60
1x10x60

seated dip 
1x20x180
1x12x230
1x9x230


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith incline burst up slow negative 
warmup 1x15x90
1x12x140
1x11x160
1x7x180

Iso lateral incline plate press
1x15x180
1x12x200
1x10x230

ISO lateral plate decline press
1x19x180
1x11x230
1x15x200

MTS incline machine 
1x11x160
1x12x140
1x10x140

Pec fly machine 
1x12x150
1x13x150
1x11x150

Cable pec fly high 
1x11x25
1x17x20
1x14x20

cable pec fly mid 
1x10x20
1x13x15
1x13x15

Not the best work out today but chest feeling like it did some work so I’ll take it


----------



## Jin

Bobbyloads said:


> Not the best work out today but chest feeling like it did some work so I’ll take it



Bobby, the day you have the best workout, I’ll shit in a cup and eat it. 

Let’s just be happy you’re in the gym and not only working arms. 

:32 (12):


----------



## creekrat

Jin said:


> Bobby, the day you have the best workout, I’ll shit in a cup and eat it.



1 giant 1 cup?


----------



## Bobbyloads

Jin said:


> Bobby, the day you have the best workout, I’ll shit in a cup and eat it.
> 
> Let’s just be happy you’re in the gym and not only working arms.
> 
> :32 (12):



Hey to fair I do say when I have what I feel was a very good work out.


----------



## Jin

Bobbyloads said:


> Hey to fair I do say when I have what I feel was a very good work out.



uhhhhhhhhh......


----------



## Bobbyloads

Damn have not been on but have been. At the gym doing back today gonna start logging fully again the time site was down ****ed up my momentum


----------



## creekrat

How’s the diet been going?


----------



## Jin

creekrat said:


> How’s the diet been going?



After discovering that Bobby is actually a robot, he’s been banned for life


----------



## permabulker

Jin said:


> After discovering that Bobby is actually a robot, he’s been banned for life



I didn’t know robots ate bagels.


----------



## Bobbyloads

creekrat said:


> How’s the diet been going?



Going good down a few pounds stomach getting smaller just gotta keep going


----------



## Bobbyloads

Jin said:


> After discovering that Bobby is actually a robot, he’s been banned for life



Bobby is fighting depression from what has been going on recently but still working out still eating not like shit


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith over head press going for reps not weight 
1x17x90
1x16x110
1x12x130

MTS shoulder press 
1x10x260
1x9x280
1x6x300

ISO lateral shoulder press 
1x17x140
1x12x160
1x15x169

Cable side delt pulls one side at a time
1x12x20
1x10x20
1x10x20

Rear delt cable crossover 
1x17x15
1x16x15
1x14x15

Cable side delt pulls between legs one side at a time 
1x12x15
1x11x15
1x11x15

Side delt DB raises 
1x12x30
1x11x30
1x8x35

Rear delt fly machine 
1x25x95 
1x21x115
1x17x130
1x13x135
1x12x140
1x11x140


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith chest slight incline 
1x20x90
1x13x140
1x10x160
1x7x180

iso lateral horizontal bench press
1x12x180
1x11x180
1x8x200

Chest press machine 
1x13x170
1x11x190
1x7x210

Pec fly machine 
1x13x190
1x12x190
1x11x210

cable chest flys 
1x22x22.5
1x19x27.5
1x16x27.5 

ezbar cable tricep pull down 
1x29x57.5
1x21x65
1x16x72.5

cable pec fly dif angle 
1x18x22.5
1x15x22.5
1x14x22.5

ezbar cable pull down revere grip 
1x23x42.5
1x20x50
1x18x50 

Over head ezbar cable tricep press
1x16x65
1x13x65 
1x13x72.5

Tricep v bar push downs 
1x10x87.5
1x16x80
1x13x80

Tricep press 
1x10x150 triceps done


----------



## Bobbyloads

Rest day........


----------



## Jin

Bobbyloads said:


> Rest day........



How many Newport’s did you smoke today?


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Jin said:


> How many Newport’s did you smoke today?



Jin bringing the real talk.


----------



## Bobbyloads

Jin said:


> How many Newport’s did you smoke today?



Too many lol


----------



## Bobbyloads

Bicep plate curl machine wide grip 
1x15x70
1x13x70
1x11x70

same thing narrow grip 
1x10x70
1x7x70 ****ers burn already 
1x7x70

same thing one arm at a time
1x9x35 
1x9x35
1x9x35

using bench 45 degrees hammer grip bicep cable curl one side at a time 
1x20x10
1x18x15
1x13x20 pretty decent work out felt good first time doing 

across body hammer curl 
1x10x35
1x8x40
1x7x45

High Cable bicep curl 
1x13x20
1x12x20 got stopped for a convo break 
1x15x20

Hammer curls 
1x13x30
1x12x35
1x6x40 they done 

standing plate shrug face in 
1x17x270
1x16x270
1x17x270

standing plate shrug face out 
1x13x270
1x12x270
1x15x270


Was about 287 so going the right direction


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Good job dude!


----------



## Bobbyloads

CohibaRobusto said:


> Good job dude!



Ty way far to go still though


----------



## CJ

My biceps would pop off the bone if I tried to do that!!!  :32 (18):


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> My biceps would pop off the bone if I tried to do that!!!  :32 (18):



Bro I have no idea mine are stubborn as ****


----------



## Bobbyloads

ISO lateral plate row reg grip 
warmup 1x15x180
1x13x270
1x12x270
1x12x270

same but wide grip 
1x12x180
1x10x200
1x10x200

ISO lateral plate lat pull down 
1x10x180 ok now I feel my biceps from yesterday 
1x9x180
1x7x180

Cable low row 
1x13x180
1x11x180
1x12x180

same but wide grip attachment 
1x13x140
1x12x140
1x10x140

Rear delt fly 
1x20x110
1x15x120
1x15x120
1x12x125
1x12x125
1x10x125

Newports
1x39


----------



## Bobbyloads

Bobbyloads said:


> ISO lateral plate row reg grip
> warmup 1x15x180
> 1x13x270
> 1x12x270
> 1x12x270
> 
> same but wide grip
> 1x12x180
> 1x10x200
> 1x10x200
> 
> ISO lateral plate lat pull down
> 1x10x180 ok now I feel my biceps from yesterday
> 1x9x180
> 1x7x180
> 
> Cable low row
> 1x13x180
> 1x11x180
> 1x12x180
> 
> same but wide grip attachment
> 1x13x140
> 1x12x140
> 1x10x140
> 
> Rear delt fly
> 1x20x110
> 1x15x120
> 1x15x120
> 1x12x125
> 1x12x125
> 1x10x125
> 
> Newports
> 1x39



Pretty spot on Jin lol give or take a few lol and some weed as well


----------



## Bobbyloads

MTS shoulder press
warmup 1x220x12
1x12x240
1x12x260
1x8x280

smith shoulder press
warmup 1x12x90
1x11x140
1x10x160
1x6x180 

Side delt cable raise one side at a time 
1x10x20
1x10x20
1x10x20

same but between legs tilted 
1x8x20 
1x12x15
1x12x15

DB side delt raises 
1x12x25
1x8x35
1x9x35

Rear delt cable flys 
1x18x15 each side 
1x17x15
1x13x15
1x13x15
1x12x15
1x11x15


----------



## Bobbyloads

Day off........


----------



## Bobbyloads

Bench press
warmup 1x15x135
1x15x185
1x10x205
1x7x225

ISO lateral incline plate press 
1x11x180
1x9x230
1x7x230 

MTS decline machine 
1x19x100
1x18x120
1x11x140

Smith incline bench 
1x10x140
1x9x160
1x6x180

Cable pec flys 
1x15x50 25 each side 
1x10x60 30 each side 
1x12x50 25 each side 

Longer rope tricep pull downs drops set 
1x6-13x50
1x6-10x42.5
1x610x35
did this 3 times holy shit that is rough 

Cable overhead tricep pull 
1x13x50 they burning bro 
1x14x50 little break 
1x23x50

Reverse ez bar tricep cable pulls love these 
1x18x42.5
1x15x50
1x12x50
1x13x50
1x9x57.5
1x9x57.5

Vbar tricep push downs 
1x12x80
1x8x80 triceps done 

Pec fly machine 
1x8x170 think chest done as well 
1x7x170 yes done as well


----------



## Bobbyloads

Been sick last few days can’t wait for this work out 

going dif route today gonna do less reps more weight 

seated cable low row 
1x10x180
1x8x200
1x8x220
1x8x240

ISO lateral plate row
1x8x270
1x8x360 
1x8x360
1x8x360

Cable lat pull down 
1x8x160
1x8x180
1x4x200 not ready for they yet lol

T bar row
1x8x90 way too light 
1x8x135 can do a little more 
1x7x160 that’s was little tough 

MTS high row 
1x8x200
1x8x220
1x8x220

Bicep plate curl preacher machine 
1x10x70
1x8x90
1x8x100 PR feel great can do more 
1x8x110 let’s go more 
1x8x115 that’s enough lol barely got that shit to 8 
1x10x90

Rear delt fly machine 
1x18x130
1x16x130
1x16x130
1x10x150
1x9x150


DB bicep curl 
1x8x35
1x8x40
1x7x40

cross body hammer curl
1x11x35
1x9x40
1x9x40

hammer curl 
1x10x40
1x11x35
1x8x35

Beautiful work out felt ducking amazing gonna feel it tomorrow :0)


----------



## Boogieman

Way to get after it!!! Good job bro!


----------



## Bobbyloads

Boogieman said:


> Way to get after it!!! Good job bro!



Thank you felt like a beast today being sick 2 days and being off and sleeping energized the **** out of me was hitting a plateau had to switch it up felt good lifting heavy like every rep needed max effort felt great


----------



## Bobbyloads

Damn had a killer shoulder workout and all erased and did not post :0(


----------



## Bobbyloads

Chest and triceps smh deleted again for some reason token expires and won’t allow copy and paste **** I really enjoyed writing my work outs here this sucks


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Bobbyloads said:


> Chest and triceps smh deleted again for some reason token expires and won’t allow copy and paste **** I really enjoyed writing my work outs here this sucks



What are you writing them down in?


----------



## Jin

Bobbyloads said:


> Chest and triceps smh deleted again for some reason token expires and won’t allow copy and paste **** I really enjoyed writing my work outs here this sucks



FACT: I didn’t know what “smh” meant until Bobby joined the board. His neck must really be stiff by now.


----------



## Bobbyloads

CohibaRobusto said:


> What are you writing them down in?



I write right here in the reply box as I work out when I finish I hit post now it times me out won’t allow me to do that any more will have to do notes and then copy and paste I guess


----------



## Bobbyloads

Jin said:


> FACT: I didn’t know what “smh” meant until Bobby joined the board. His neck must really be stiff by now.



Damn it I was hoping to be know for my hard work ethic and memes but I’ll take that 

So every time you see SMH you will remember me lmao


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Yeah I use samsung notes app, then copy and paste. It's been working well for a while now. If you have an iphone they probably have something similar.


----------



## Bobbyloads

CohibaRobusto said:


> Yeah I use samsung notes app, then copy and paste. It's been working well for a while now. If you have an iphone they probably have something similar.



yeah same shit note app but I was use to doing it that way just have to adjust lol 

really wanna bring back my picture book log but too time consuming lol


----------



## Bobbyloads




----------



## Bobbyloads

*Back/Biceps*


Landline rows
Warm up 1x11x25
1x12x50 plus bar weight 
1x10x60
1x11x60


Meadows land mine rows
1x12x50 plus bar weight 
1x10x60
1x10x60


Holy **** these 2 kicked my ass 


Hammer plate iso lateral row narrow grip one side at a time 
1x90x10
1x12x135
1x12x135


Same top grip one side at a time 
1x10x180
I’m going to feel this shit tomorrow 
1x10x180


Low seated cable row
1x8x220 damn back might be done 
1x7x200 oh yeah stick a fork In it it’s done 


Seated plate preacher curl 
1x13x90
1x13x90
1x8x90


Same one side at a time 
1x7x45
1x8x45
1x8x45


Cross body hammer curl 
1x10x40
1x8x45
1x7x45


Reverse ezbar curl 
1x13x50
1x9x60
1x10x60


High cable bicep curl 
1x12x25
1x13x20
1x12x20


Single rope cable bicep hammer curl 
1x8x20
1x10x15
1x10x15


----------



## Bobbyloads

*Back*


Landline rows
Warm up 1x11x25
1x12x50 plus bar weight 
1x10x60
1x11x60


Meadows land mine rows
1x12x50 plus bar weight 
1x10x60
1x10x60


Holy **** these 2 kicked my ass 


Hammer plate iso lateral row narrow grip one side at a time 
1x90x10
1x12x135
1x12x135


Same top grip one side at a time 
1x10x180
I’m going to feel this shit tomorrow 
1x10x180


Low seated cable row
1x8x220 damn back might be done 
1x7x200 oh yeah stick a fork In it it’s done 


Seated plate preacher curl 
1x13x90
1x13x90
1x8x90


Same one side at a time 
1x7x45
1x8x45
1x8x45


Cross body hammer curl 
1x10x40
1x8x45
1x7x45


Reverse ezbar curl 
1x13x50
1x9x60
1x10x60


High cable bicep curl 
1x12x25
1x13x20
1x12x20


Single rope cable bicep hammer curl 
1x8x20
1x10x15
1x10x15


----------



## Bobbyloads

Wtf am I cursed from logging my work outs


----------



## Bobbyloads

Shoulders


DB tilted side raises 
1x15x20
1x12x25
1x11x30


Side delt cable raises 
1x7x25
1x13x20 plus a few partials 
1x9x20 plus a few partials 


Incline bench lay down stomach rear delt raises 
1x20x15 plus partials 
1x15x20 plus partials pee break 
1x20x20 plus partials 
1x15x20 plus partials 


Rear delt fly machine 
1x14x130 other work out got my rear delts feeling it 
1x13x130
1x11x130


Reverse facing incline smith front delt press
1x20x90
1x15x140
1x10x160
1x8x180


Smith over head press
1x7x160 think shoulders done 
1x7x140 yup dunzo 


Standing plate machine shrugs face in 
1x16x270
1x14x320
1x13x320


Same facing other way 
1x12x320
1x9x320
1x8x320


----------



## Jin

I hear since you’ve been juicing that Bobby’s loads have decreased.


----------



## Bobbyloads

Jin said:


> I hear since you’ve been juicing that Bobby’s loads have decreased.



My brain is too high right now to decode how to take that lol


----------



## Bobbyloads

Incline bench press
Warm up  1x10x135
1x8x185
1x8x205
1x8x225


Bench 
1x7x225
1x7x225
1x6x225


Smith incline 
1x12x140
1x10x160
1x8x160


Cable pec fly 
1x14x30 each side 
1x10x30 Each side 
1x9x30 each side 


Same dif angle 
1x12x25
1x10x25 
1x9x25


Cable tricep push down with 2 handles attached 
1x18x57.5
1x18x65
1x17x65 


Same but reverse grip 
1x7x42.5
1x8x35 damn shit burns 
1x7x15


Ezbar reverse tricep 
1x12x35 
1x12x42.5
1x11x42.5 


Think I’m done


----------



## Bobbyloads

Hammer iso lateral plate row one side at a time 
1x15x135 each side 
1x9x180
1x10x180


Same but wide grip both sides at once 
1x12x230
1x11x230
1x9x230


MTS high row machine 
1x10x200
1x10x200
1x8x220


Cable low row 
1x10x200
1x7x220
1x7x220


Incline lay chest down rear delt raises 
1x20x20 plus partials 
1x15x25 plus partials 
1x14x25 plus partials 


Rear delt fly machine 
1x15x130
1x13x130
1x12x130


Seated plate preacher curl 
1x12x90
1x10x90
1x8x90


Reverse grip bicep bar curls heavy wrist flection 
1x12x30
1x9x40
1x9x40 


Seated palms down hand out in front curls
1x12x15
1x10x15
1x10x15


Cable hammer curl 
1x12x20
1x11x20
1x11x20


Steep side of the standing  preacher stand thing hammer curls 
1x10x25
1x9x25
1x10x25


Standing preacher curl 
1x8x60
1x8x60
1x9x60


----------



## Bobbyloads

Front delt smith incline 
1x12x90 warm up
1x12x140
1x12x160
1x9x180


Smith over head press
1x8x160
1x10x140
1x9x140


Side delt cable raises one side at a time 
1x13x20
1x10x20
1x10x20


Lay down cable side raises  then dB side raises right after 
1x13x20. 1x7x30
1x13x20. 1x8x30
1x12x20. 1x6x30


Standing shrugs plate machine 
1x20x270
1x15x320
1x13x320


Same facing other way 
1x12x320
1x12x320
1x8x320


DB trap drags 
1x13x100 50 each hand 
1x10x110 55 each 
1x8x120 60 each


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith incline bench 
1x15x140
1x10x160
1x8x180
1x6x200


ISO lateral plate incline 
1x13x180
1x11x200
1x9x220


Incline cage bench 
1x10x185
1x8x185 
1x7x185


MTS decline 
1x20x80
1x15x100
1x10x120




Super sets:


Cable pec flys and reverse grip ezbar triceps 


Cable pec fly dif angle and ezbar tricep push down 


Cable rope pull down 
1x11x42.5 
1x13x42.5
1x11x42.5


Same but over head 
1x14x57.5
1x14x57.5
1x13x57.5


V bar cable tricep 
1x15x80
1x11x80
1x9x80


----------



## Bobbyloads

ISO lateral plate row 
1x12x270
1x12x270
1x10x320


ISO lateral front delt plate pull down 
1x12x180
1x10x200
1x9x200


MTS high row 
1x12x200
1x10x220
1x8x240


Seated cable low row
1x10x200
1x10x200
1x8x200


Rear delt fly machine 
1x20x130
1x12x150
1x11x150
1x10x150
1x10x150
1x7x150


----------



## Bobbyloads

Shitty ass work out got pissed right in the middle of it wtf


----------



## Bobbyloads

Ez bar curl 
1x13x60
1x9x70
1x8x70


Hammer curls 
1x8x35
1x8x35
1x7x40


Ducking guy sitting in my fav machine seated plate preacher and he keeps looking at his phone doing nothing and place is empty **** this guy SMDH


Laying down on bench cable bicep curl flex behind head seen on jay cutlers channel 
1x12x25
1x12x30
1x12x35
1x10x42.5 this was sweet spot know where to start next time not bad of a work out different feeling in the biceps 


Super set low incline bench cable overhead tricep another cutler channel inspiration and reverse ezbar bicep curls 
3 sets 


Super set seated plate preacher and reverse ezbar tricep 
3 sets 


Super set wide grip seated preacher and ezbar tricep regular 
3 sets 


Weight assisted machine superset bicep pull-ups and dips for triceps 
3 sets one of them was shitty lol arms done 


Now jumped on treadmill full incline gonna stay on for a few minutes 5-10


Arm day as always dedicated to Jin


----------



## Bobbyloads

Reverse facing smith front delt incline press
1x12x140
1x12x160
1x10x180
1x6x200


Cable side delt raises 
1x12x20 one side at a time 
1x12x20
1x8x25


Rear delt cable flys 
1x20x30 15 each side
1x10x40 20 each 
1x15x30 


MTS shoulder press 
1x9x300
1x8x300
1x8x300


Lay face down DB slight incline rear delt flys
1x20x20 each side plus partials 
1x10x30 each side plus partials 
1x13x30 each side plus partials 


Extended bathroom break smh  stomach was ****ed up


DB side raises 
1x20x30 each side 
1x12x35 each 
1x12x35 each 


Rear delt machine fly 
1x13x150
1x10x150
1x15x130


----------



## Bobbyloads

ISO lateral incline plate press
1x12x180
1x12x230
1x8x270


Smith incline bench 
1x12x140
1x8x180
1x7x200


Incline cage bench 
1x12x135
1x10x185
1x7x205


DB bench fly’s 
1x12x70 35 each 
1x10x80 40 each 
1x9x80 


Super set cable chest fly’s and v bar tricep push down 
3 sets 


Super set dif chest  cable fly’s and reverse ezbar tricep 
3 sets 


Double handle cable tricep push down
1x18x50
1x12x57.5
1x11x57.5


Ezbar cable tricep 
1x12x72.5
1x9x72.5
1x11x72.5 


Over  head rope cable 
1x15x50
1x11x42.5
1x8x42.5 


Now elliptical highest incline 5-10 min


----------



## Bobbyloads

Weight assisted wide grip pull-ups 
3 sets of 8


Straight arm cable push downs 
1x18x42.5
1x16x50
1x14x50


MTS high row one side at a time 
1x8x100 each side 
1x8x110 each 
1x8x120 each 


Cable seated low row
1x10x180
1x8x200
1x8x200


ISO lateral plate row one side at a time 
1x8x180 each 
1x8x180 each 
1x8x180 each


Seated bicep preacher curl plate slow negative hold 4 seconds on bottom and strong flex wide grip
1x10x90 
1x7x90
1x7x90


Seated preacher narrow grip regular 
1x10x80
1x7x80
1x7x70


Hammer curls 
1x10x35
1x8x35
1x7x35 


Ezbar reverse cable curl
1x8x42.5
1x10x35
1x9x35


Standing preacher dB hammer curl one arm at a time 
1x7x30
1x7x30 that was rough 
1x6x30 biceps donzo 


Off for cardio 10 min minimum highest incline


----------



## Jin

“Highest incline”

Speed: 0


----------



## Bobbyloads

Jin said:


> “Highest incline”
> 
> Speed: 0



(dislike button action) 


3 mph speed lol I do a fast walk just trying to get my heart and lungs going I’m actually enjoying doing it feel better afterwards and the cigarettes taste better lmao


----------



## Bobbyloads

At the fancy gym I like going to when I can so many machines wish it was back day


Shoulder press machine 
1x12x100
1x10x115
1x8x115 


Side delt cable raises one side at a time 
1x8x25
1x10x20
1x10x20


Reverse facing smith slight incline front delt press
1x12x140
1x10x160
1x8x180


DB side raises 
1x15x30
1x10x35
1x10x35


Laying on stomach on bench rear delt raises 
1x15x25 plus partials 
1x13x25 plus partials 
1x14x25


Rear delt fly machine 
1x18x130
1x16x140
1x14x145
1x11x160
1x8x165 


Standing shoulder shrugs 
1x15x270
1x11x360
1x9x360
1x8x360


DB shrugs stand holding them in front of you and twist back in a shrugging motion think seen on super human you or some shit they work pretty good


1x12x 2 50 db’s so 100lbs 
1x12x 2 55’s 
1x12x 2 60’s


Regular dB shrugs 
1x20x 2 70’s 
1x18x 2 80’s 
1x10x 2 100’s


----------



## Bobbyloads

6-10 inches of snow still going to the gym time missed yesterday wide has good poisoning


----------



## Bobbyloads

Super sets tricep ropes pull downs and reverse ezbar cable curls 
3 sets 


Superset ezbar cable curls and over head tricep rope 
3 sets 


Superset v bar tricep push downs and cable bicep hammer type curls 
3 sets 


Superset ezbar reverse grip triceps and seated plate preacher curls 
3 sets 


Superset ezbar regular grip triceps and standing preacher curls 
3 sets 


Super set hammer dB curls and tricep press machine 
3 sets 


Cardio time elliptical today 


As always arm day dedicated to my Japanese buddy Jin. This was a good one Jin my arms beat to shit.


----------



## Boogieman

Good work Bobby!


----------



## Bobbyloads

Boogieman said:


> Good work Bobby!



ty kind sir


----------



## Bobbyloads

Hammer strength plate pullover 
1x18x180
1x12x230
1x10x230


ISO lateral plate row one side at a time 
1x10x180 each side 
1x10x180
1x10x180


Hammer strength iso lateral front lat plate pull down 
1x12x180
1x10x200
1x10x200


Seated cable low row 
1x12x180
1x9x200
1x8x200


MTS high row one side at a time 
1x12x100 each side 
1x9x100
1x8x100




Elliptical time


----------



## Bobbyloads

ISO lateral plate incline
1x15x180
1x10x230
1x8x270


Smith incline 
1x12x160
1x8x180
1x6x200


MTS decline press
1x15x100
1x12x120
1x10x140


Cable chest flys 
1x13x60 30 each side 
1x11x60 30 each 
1x15x50 25 each 


Cable dif angle 
1x11x50 25 each 
1x13x20 20 each 
1x12x20 20 each 


Tricep ezbar reverse grip
1x20x57.5 
1x16x57.5 
1x14x57.5


Tricep ezbar reg grip
1x11x72.5 
1x13x65
1x10x65 


Extended rope handle tricep 
1x13x42.5 
1x11x42.5
1x9x42.5 


Super set tricep rope pull down then go into over head 
3 sets 


Cardio time


----------



## Tiny

Hmm..reading thru your training routines...._right_ when I want to chime in to say "AHA I knew it, another mofo over training", it ends. One of the first routines I've seen in I can't remember that is not volume imbalanced. Kudos


----------



## Bobbyloads

Lol wait so it’s good then lmao

I’m sure a lot of these in the beginning were over trained now I’m learning lift heavier and harder and you get a lot more out of it. 

sometimes stop for some reason I over do biceps smh


----------



## Bobbyloads

Over head smith press
Warmup 1x10x90
1x8x140
1x8x160
1x7x180


Reverse facing smith front delt press
1x10x160
1x8x180
1x8x180


Cable side delt raises one side at a time 
1x9x25 each 
1x9x25 each 
1x8x25


Side delt db raises 
1x20x25 each side 
1x15x30 each side
1x12x35 each side 


Rear delt cable flys 
1x18x30 15 each side 
1x16x30 15 each side 
1x14x30 15 each side 


Incline bench laying on stomach rear delt flys 
1x14x50 25 each side plus partials 
1x13x50 25 each side plus partials 
1x13x50 25 each side plus partials 


Bb shrugs 
1x14x225
1x8x275
1x8x225 
Not feeling this one smh


Standing plate shrug
1x18x270
1x16x270
1x14x270


Cardio time


----------



## ATLRigger

Real men do preacher curls standing up
Good work, Bobby !!


----------



## Bobbyloads

ATLRigger said:


> Real men do preacher curls standing up
> Good work, Bobby !!



lol I like the seated plate one great pump but I do both


----------



## Bobbyloads

*Arm day :0)*


Superset seated preacher curl and reverse grip tricep ezbar 
3 sets 


Superset reverse grip ezbar bb curl and v bar cable tricep 
3 sets 


Superset extended handle cable tricep and high cable bicep curls one arm at a time 
3 sets 


Super set double handle tricep cable and cable rope hammer curls 


Super set ezbar tricep skull crushers and dB hammer curls 
3 sets 


**** that was a good workout arms dead as always my arm days dedicated to the Jinster! 


Did not feel like jumping on this thread mill gonna walk fast for a few just to say I did cardio today


----------



## Jin

This color
font really suits you.


----------



## Bobbyloads

Jin said:


> This color
> font really suits you.


 
I love lavender one of my fav t shirt colors own a few


----------



## CJ

Jin said:


> This color
> font really suits you.


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


>



too purple broski 




these lavender ones though really bring out my skin complexion


----------



## ATLRigger

I like barbell shrugs. Good work pumping out 270


----------



## Bobbyloads

ATLRigger said:


> I like barbell shrugs. Good work pumping out 270



was not feeling my grip that day had to drop back down after that one. I love the standing shrug plate machine facing inwards let’s you lean in and really hit those ****ers good.


----------



## Bobbyloads

ISO lateral plate row one side at a time 
1x10x180
1x10x180
1x8x180


Seated cable row
1x14x180
1x10x200
1x10x200


MTS high row 
1x12x200
1x10x220
1x8x240


Cable lat pull down 
1x14x140
1x8x160
1x9x140


T bar rows 
1x15x90
1x8x135
1x7x135 back done smh gonna try rear delts


Side angle landline row for rear delts 
1x13x45 plus bar 
1x10x70 plus bar shit is tough 
1x10x70 plus bar barley made 10


Rear delt fly machine 
1x16x130
1x15x130
1x13x130
1x12x130
1x9x130
1x10x130


Did cardio 10min thread mill and first 5 min used that bar stretch thing for shoulders


----------



## Bobbyloads

Seated chest press machine (this machines weight is deceptive heavier then numbers show) 
1x20x100
1x16x115
1x12x130
1x10x145


Smith incline 
1x8x180
1x8x180
1x7x180


High to low cable chest flys
1x14x60 30 each side 
1x12x60 30 each 
1x11x60 30 each 


Low to high 
1x12x50 25 each 
1x11x50 25 each 
1x10x50 25 each 


Superset Reverse cable ezbar tricep and MTS decline chest press
3 sets 


Ezbar cable triceps 
1x15x65
1x14x65
1x15x65 


Cable straight bar over head tricep 
1x22x65 
1x15x72.5
1x15x72.5


Extended handle cable tricep 
1x14x42.5
1x11x42.5
1x10x42.5


No cardio have to get home getting bathroom remodeling estimate


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith over head press
1x12x140
1x11x160
1x6x180


Smith reverse facing front delt press
1x14x140
1x10x140
1x12x140 this shit hits front delts beautifully 


Cable side delt raises 
1x10x25 each side 
1x14x20 each side 
1x12x20 each side 


Cable rear delt flys 
1x15x15 each side 
1x12x15 each side 
1x12x15 each side 


DB side raises 
1x12x30 each side 
1x10x30 each 
1x15x25 each side 


Rear delt fly machine 
1x19x130
1x16x140
1x14x145


Seated plate preacher curl slow neg and hold 
1x12x80
1x9x80
1x8x80


Same narrow grip 
1x9x80
1x8x80
1x8x80


DB hammer curls 
1x12x30 each side 
1x10x35 each 
1x9x40 each 
1x5x45 each 


Cardio time


----------



## Bobbyloads

Seated cable low row
1x12x200
1x12x200
1x12x200


Seated cable wide grip 
1x12x160
1x11x160
1x10x160


Iso lateral plate row 
1x13x270
1x12x270
1x12x270


Iso lateral plate front lat pull down 
1x12x180
1x11x180
1x9x180


Cable lat pull down 
1x12x140
1x10x140
1x9x140


DB twist trap raise/pull thingies 
1x13x50 each hand 
1x10x55 each
1x9x50 each 


Standing plate shrug machine 
1x15x270
1x12x320 my grip not here today smh
1x13x270 


Same facing other way
1x15x270
1x12x270 ****ing grip feels weak AF 
1x10x270


No cardio have to drop daughter off at b day party


----------



## Bobbyloads

Cable tricep pulls downs 
1x20x42.5 
1x15x42.5
1x12x42.5


Overhead cable tricep
1x13x50
1x12x50
1x12x50


Cable ezbar reverse grip tricep
1x16x50
1x13x50
1x12x50


Cable ezbar tricep regular 
1x10x65
1x11x65
1x10x65 


Seated plate tricep dip
1x20x180
1x11x230
1x9x230


DB warmup 
1x20x25 each 


Seated preacher plate curl wide grip 
1x9x90
1x8x90
1x8x90


Same narrow grip 
1x8x90
1x9x70
1x8x70


High cable bicep curl 
1x12x25 each side 
1x10x25 each 
1x10x25 each 


Standing preacher dB hammer curls 
1x10x30 each side 
1x10x30
1x10x30 barely got #10 


Standing preacher reg dB curls 
1x7x30 each side have to lower weight smh
1x8x25 
1x7x25


Cable hammer curls to failure 
3 sets  


All cardio machines were full waited 10 min can’t wait got to go things to do lol


----------



## ATLRigger

Good work standing for ur preacher curls this time


----------



## Bobbyloads

ATLRigger said:


> Good work standing for ur preacher curls this time



man I’m telling you that seated plate preacher machine is money


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> man I’m telling you that seated plate preacher machine is money



My old gym had a Hammer Strength one that I liked a lot. 

Kind of miss the commercial gym now.


----------



## Bobbyloads

forgot to post earlier 


ISO lateral plate incline press
Warmup 1x20x90
1x12x180
1x11x230
1x8x250


ISO lateral plate decline press
1x15x180
1x13x200
1x11x200


 Cable chest fly’s high
1x12x60 30 each side 
1x11x60
1x12x50 


Cable chest fly mid 
1x12x50 25 each 
1x15x40 
1x14x40


Cable chest fly low 
1x10x60 30 each 
1x14x50
1x12x50


Ezbar reverse grip tricep 
1x20x42.5
1x20x50
1x14x50


One side at a time cable tricep handle 
1x12x20
1x16x20
1x12x20


Same but reverse grip 
1x11x15
1x10x15
1x16x10


----------



## CJ

So are we giving up on leg training, committed to a life of pants? :32 (20):


----------



## ATLRigger

CJ275 said:


> So are we giving up on leg training, committed to a life of pants? :32 (20):


I’m team AWS, Always Wear Shorts


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> So are we giving up on leg training, committed to a life of pants? :32 (20):



luckily my calf’s are huge naturally so it looks like I do legs lmao. 

I tried many times with my 2 knee surgeries something always ends up getting injured doing legs


----------



## Bobbyloads

Reverse facing smith front delt press
Warmup 1x12x90
1x12x140
1x12x160
1x9x180


Smith overhead press
1x11x140
1x9x140
1x8x140


Cable side delt raises one side at a time
1x20x15 each side 
1x18x15
1x16x15


Same but heavily tilted 
1x15x15 each side 
1x12x15 
1x10x15


Rear delt fly machine 
1x23x110
1x15x130
1x16x130


1x13x140
1x12x140
1x11x140


Standing shrug plate machine
1x18x270
1x17x270
1x15x270


1x15x270
1x14x270
1x12x270


Stupid cardio time


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> luckily my calf’s are huge naturally so it looks like I do legs lmao.
> 
> I tried many times with my 2 knee surgeries something always ends up getting injured doing legs



Ever try low weight, high reps? Tempo training? Partial reps? Even bike sprints?


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> Ever try low weight, high reps? Tempo training? Partial reps? Even bike sprints?




Prob should lol cause if I get my thighs thicker and my belly thinner I would be a happy man


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> Prob should lol cause if I get my thighs thicker and my belly thinner I would be a happy man



Thigh pads and a girdle!!! :32 (18):


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> Thigh pads and a girdle!!! :32 (18):



checking Amazon now lol


----------



## Bobbyloads

At the nice gym and back day excited :0)


Row machine 
1x15x145
1x12x175
1x12x175


Seated cable row 
1x12x200
1x11x200
1x9x200


Double cable row machine 
1x10x145
1x11x145
1x11x145


Front lat plate pull downs
1x12x180
1x10x180
1x8x180


MTS front pull down 
1x12x160
1x12x180
1x12x180


Cable lat pull down 
1x14x140
1x10x140
1x9x140


----------



## Bobbyloads

Seated preacher plate curl wide grip
3 sets


Same narrow grip 
3 sets 


Standing preacher dB hammer curls 
3 sets 


Standing preacher dB regular curls 
3 sets 


DB hammer curls 
3 sets 


Cable rope tricep pulldown
3 sets 


Overhead tricep cable rope
3 sets


Ezbar reverse grip tricep 
3 sets 


Ezbar tricep reg grip
3 sets


Ezbar tricep overhead 
3 sets 

Jinster s fav day


----------



## Bobbyloads

Incline smith chest press
1x14x140
1x12x160
1x10x180


1x9x190
1x4x210
1x8x160


ISO lateral incline plate press
1x12x180
1x10x230
1x7x230 weak sauce today smh 


Iso lateral plate decline 
1x15x190
1x13x190
1x10x190


Cable pec flys
1x14x60 30 each side 
1x12x60
1x12x60


Same different angle 
1x13x50 25 each side 
1x11x50
1x10x50


One more angle lighter weight finisher 
1x25x40 20 each side 
1x18x40
1x12x40 chest beat to shit


----------



## Bobbyloads

Cable side delt raises 
1x12x20 each side 
1x12x20
1x12x20


Seated dB side raises
1x18x20 each side 
1x16x20 
1x15x20


MTS shoulder press
1x12x260
1x10x280
1x8x300


Rear delt fly machine 
1x19x150
1x14x160
1x13x160


1x13x160
1x12x150
1x10x150


Standing plate shrug machine 
1x19x270
1x16x270
1x15x270


Facing reverse 
1x13x270
1x12x270
1x10x270


Smith shoulder press
1x12x140
1x9x140
1x15x90


1x10x110
1x4x110 shoulders done AF


----------



## Bobbyloads

Seated cable low row
1x10x180
1x12x180
1x12x180


Seated plate iso lateral row
1x12x270 my grip weak as shit today 
1x12x270
1x12x270


MTS row machine 
1x15x160
1x12x180
1x10x200


MTS high row machine 
1x12x160
1x10x180
1x12x180


ISO lateral front lat plate pulldown 
1x12x180
1x11x180
1x10x180


Cardio time


----------



## Bobbyloads

Seated Preacher plate curl machine wide grip
1x15x70
1x13x70
1x11x70


Same narrow grip
1x10x70
1x9x70
1x8x70


Standing preacher dB hammer curls
1x11x30 each side 
1x10x30
1x9x30


High cable bicep curls 
1x12x20 each side 
1x12x20
1x11x20


Superset cable rope tricep and  dB hammer curls 
3 sets 


Overhead tricep rope 
1x15x50
1x13x50
1x11x50


Fat straight bar cable tricep
1x12x70
1x11x70
1x11x70


1x10x70 feels good will keep going 
1x9x70
1x9x70


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith incline bench 
Warmup 1x12x90
1x12x140
1x12x160
1x8x180


1x6x200
1x6x200


Incline cage bench press
1x8x175
1x8x175
1x7x195


High to low  cable pec fly 
1x14x60 30 each side 
1x12x60
1x10x60


Cable pec low to high 
1x14x40 20 each 
1x12x40
1x11x40


Chest dips 
1x12
1x11
1x8


MTS decline 
1x10x100
1x9x100
1x7x100 chest done


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith shoulder press
1x10x90 warmup 
1x10x110
1x10x140
1x8x160
1x5x180


Smith reverse facing front delt press
1x8x180
1x10x160
1x9x160
1x7x160


Side delt cable raises 1 side at a time 
1x12x20 each side 
1x12x20
1x11x20


DB side raises 
1x13x50 25 each side
1x11x60
1x10x70


Rear delt fly machine 
1x13x160
1x12x160
1x10x160


1x13x150
1x11x150
1x10x150


Standing plate shrug 
1x15x320
1x13x320
1x10x320


Same facing other way 
1x14x270
1x13x270
1x8x270


Cardio time


----------



## Bobbyloads

Landline rows one side at a time 
1x8x60 each side 
1x8x60
1x8x60


Landline side grab rows one side at a time 
1x8x60 each side 
1x8x60
1x8x60


Seated cable low rows
1x8x200
1x8x200
1x8x220


MTS high row 
1x10x200
1x10x220
1x8x220


ISO lateral front delt 
1x12x180
1x8x200


ISO lateral plate row standing side grip 
1x12x90 each side 
1x12x90
1x10x90


Same seated reg grip 
1x10x270
1x10x270
1x10x360


Seated preacher plate curl 
1x15x70
1x12x70
1x9x70
1x7x70
1x7x70


Standing preacher dB hammer curls
1x10x30 each side 
1x11x30
1x9x30


Ezbar curl 
1x8x80
1x8x70
1x8x60


DB hammer curls 
1x6x35 each side 
1x7x30 biceps done


----------



## Bobbyloads

ISO lateral plate press
1x12x180
1x12x200
1x9x210
1x9x220
1x8x230
1x6x240


Incline smith bench press
1x12x140
1x10x160
1x8x160
1x18x90


Cable chest fly’s high 
1x14x60 30 each side 
1x12x50
1x12x50


Cable chest fly’s mid 
1x11x50 25 each side 
1x10x50
1x10x50


----------



## Bobbyloads

Front self dB hammer raises 
1x14x25 each side 
1x9x30 each side 
1x9x30 each 
1x8x30 each 
1x9x25 each
1x8x25 each 


Side delt cable raises 
1x15x15 each side 
1x12x15 each 
1x10x15 each 


DB side delt raises 
1x12x25 each 
1x11x25 each 
1x12x25 each 


Seated dB rear delt raises 
1x20x20 each side 
1x15x25 each 
1x13x25 each


Rear delt fly machine 
1x12x150
1x12x150
1x11x150


Standing plate shrug machine 
1x17x270
1x15x270
1x15x270


Same facing reverse 
1x12x270
1x12x270
1x10x270


----------



## Bobbyloads

Superset tricep cable rope extensions and seated preacher curl plate machine 
3 sets 


Superset cable overhead tricep and seated plate preacher curl narrow grip
3 sets 


Superset ezbar cable reverse grip tricep cable low straight bar bicep curls 
3 sets


Superset ezbar cable tricep and low cable long handles bicep curls 
3 sets 


Standing preacher hammer curls 
1x11x30 each side 
1x10x30
1x8x30


MTS tricep extension 
1x20x50 each side 
1x18x60 each 
1x15x70 each


----------



## Bobbyloads

ISO lateral plate rows standing wide grip 
1x14x180
1x12x230
1x11x230


Seated iso lateral plate row 
1x12x270
1x12x320
1x10x360


ISO lateral front delt plate pull down 
1x12x180
1x10x200
1x8x200


T bar row 
1x13x90
1x10x115
1x10x115


MTS row
1x12x180
1x10x200
1x8x200


Cable lat pulldown med grip 
1x12x140
1x10x140
1x8x140


Super set Seated preacher plate curls and dB hammer curls 
3 sets 




Seated preacher curl 
1x12x70
1x10x70
1x8x70


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith incline bench 
1x12x140
1x12x160
1x10x180
1x6x200
1x4x220
1x7x180


ISO lateral plate incline press
1x12x180
1x10x200
1x7x200


High cable chest fly’s 
1x12x60 30 each side 
1x11x60
1x14x50 25 each 


Mid cable chest fly’s 
1x10x50 25 each 
1x12x40 20 each 
1x11x40


Pec fly machine 
1x10x170
1x10x170
1x9x170


MTS decline press machine 
1x14x100 
1x12x100 chest burning 
1x10x100


----------



## Bobbyloads

MTS shoulder press sitting in reverse 
1x20x160
1x12x180
1x12x180


MTS shoulder press machine regular 
1x12x260
1x8x280
1x8x300


ISO lateral plate shoulder press
1x12x180
1x11x200
1x8x200


Cable side delt cable raises 
1x15x15
1x15x15
1x12x15


DB side raises 
1x13x60 30 each 
1x11x60
1x10x60


Rear delt fly machine 
1x20x130
1x14x150
1x13x150
1x13x150
1x11x150
1x9x150


----------



## Bobbyloads

DB bicep curls and tricep rope extensions superset 
3 sets 


DB hammer curls and over head tricep extensions 
3 sets 


DB standing preacher hammer curl and ezbar reverse grip tricep 
3 sets


Bb bicep curls and ezbar over head triceps 
3 sets 


MTS bicep curl and MTS tricep extension 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Incline smith bench 
Warmup 1x15x90
1x12x140
1x12x160
Suppose to be doing back today smh just realized oh well 
1x10x180
1x6x190
1x5x200
1x10x140


ISO lateral incline press
1x10x180
1x7x230
1x7x250


Bench press 
1x15x135
1x9x195
1x5x225


High cable pec fly’s 
1x13x60 30 each 
1x10x60
1x16x50


Same mid 
1x14x40 20 each 
1x11x40
1x11x40


MTS decline press
1x10x120
1x12x100
1x10x100 chest done


----------



## Bobbyloads

Seated low cable row
Warmup 1x12x160
1x12x180
1x12x200
1x8x220


ISO lateral plate seated row
1x12x270
1x12x270
1x10x270


ISO lateral front delt plate pulldown 
1x10x180
1x10x180
1x8x180


MTS high row
1x10x200
1x11x180
1x10x160


MTS row 
1x12x160
1x9x180
1x8x180


Feel beat weak ass work out smh


----------



## Jin

Boring bobby, never stirring up trouble anymore. Not sure which bobby is worse. The one who divides the board of the one who doesn’t. 

I love them both


----------



## rawdeal

Jin said:


> Boring bobby, never stirring up trouble anymore. Not sure which bobby is worse. The one who divides the board of the one who doesn’t.
> 
> I love them both



"To be fair,"   YOU created Boring Bobby, JIN! 

(*excellent *journal, Contributing Bobby  )


----------



## CJ

Bobby, thoughts on Biden's "Build Back Better" plan? :32 (20):


----------



## Bobbyloads

No prework out it’s almost 9pm and one of my headphones ain’t charged SMH I don’t wanna be here at all but let’s do this.




Smith seated shoulder press 
Warmup 1x12x90
1x12x110
1x12x130
1x8x150


MTS shoulder press
1x12x220
1x12x240
1x10x260


Low cable side delt raises 
1x12x20 each side 
1x11x20 each side 
1x10x20 each side 


Same behind the back 
1x10x15 each side 
1x12x10 each side 
1x12x10 each side 


Rear delt fly machine 
1x15x130
1x15x130
1x13x130
1x13x130
1x12x130
1x10x130


Standing plate shrug machine
1x16x270
1x15x270
1x15x270


Same facing reverse 
1x14x270
1x13x270
1x10x270


Made it through it no prework out gonna sleep good tonight.


----------



## Bobbyloads

Jin said:


> Boring bobby, never stirring up trouble anymore. Not sure which bobby is worse. The one who divides the board of the one who doesn’t.
> 
> I love them both





CJ275 said:


> Bobby, thoughts on Biden's "Build Back Better" plan? :32 (20):




Hey man I appreciate being made elite and wanna respect the rules or the unspoken ones lol

plus I’m dealing with a lot right now court shit work busy as **** doing a bedroom and bathroom remodel still hitting gym and hanging with son it’s a lot to take in right now doing my best not to go nuts


----------



## rawdeal

Always listen to your nuts, Bobby.  Jin makes up most of the stuff he says anyway.


----------



## Bobbyloads

rawdeal said:


> Always listen to your nuts, Bobby.  Jin makes up most of the stuff he says anyway.



Jins a good man it’s CJ’s that’s the instigator lmao


----------



## Jin

rawdeal said:


> Always listen to your nuts, Bobby.  Jin makes up most of the stuff he says anyway.



Give credit where credit is due;

I make up ALL the stuff I say.


----------



## Bobbyloads

Superset dB tricep curls and tricep cable rope extensions 
3 sets 


Superset seated plate preacher curls and overhead tricep rope extension 
3 sets 


Superset standing preacher dB hammer curls and incline bench ezbar cable tricep
3 sets 


Superset high cable bicep curls and cable ezbar tricep
3 sets 


Supersets bb curls and ezbar cable overhead triceps 


I was super upset I missed 2 days in a row but damn good work out arms dead as shit 


Happy Easter !!!!


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith incline bench press
1x12x140
1x12x160
1x8x180
1x5x200
1x4x220
1x6x180


Chest press seated machine 
1x14x125
1x10x135
1x11x135


High cable pec flys 
1x12x60 30 each side 
1x14x50 25 each 
1x13x50 


Med cable pec fly’s 
1x12x40 20 each side 
1x12x40 20 each 
1x10x40 20 each 


Shoulder height cable chest fly’s 
1x15x40 20 each side 
1x11x40 20 each 
1x10x40 20 each 


MTS decline press 
1x18x100
1x15x100
1x14x100


----------



## Bobbyloads

In Pittsburg at a hotel 11pm lol 


Cable side delt raises 
3 sets


DB side delt raises 
3 sets 


DB seated shoulder press
3 sets 


Seated cable shoulder press 
4 sets 


Superset Cable tricep extension db bicep curls 
3 sets 


Superset over head cable tricep and dB hammer curls 
3 sets 


This gym sucks pretty bad did my best to get in a decent work out. Tomorrow everything goes good will be driving home in a challenger SRT 392


----------



## rawdeal

Tomorrow everything goes good will be driving home in a challenger SRT 392 . . . 




[/QUOTE]

You gas-guzzling bastard, you!  Remember, "speed kills,"  UG wouldn't be the same without your journal


----------



## Bobbyloads

rawdeal said:


> Tomorrow everything goes good will be driving home in a challenger SRT 392 . . .



You gas-guzzling bastard, you!  Remember, "speed kills,"  UG wouldn't be the same without your journal  [/QUOTE]

I ain’t going anywhere lol been driving pretty safe most of the time my boss got bitched at from property management today cause I got caught doing donuts in the parking lot lmao


----------



## Bobbyloads

Forgot headphones it’s late half a prework out so I can fall asleep later and remodel going on at my house gonna get it in take a cruise after for some gas and Newport’s and call it a night. 


Seated late iso lateral row 
Warmup 1x12x180
1x12x270
1x12x320
1x8x360


Seated wide grip cable row
1x14x140
1x12x160
1x10x160


T bar rows 
1x9x115
1x9x115
1x8x115


High MTS row 
1x10x180
1x10x180
1x8x200


Rear delt fly machine 
1x14x150
1x14x150
1x12x150
1x12x150
1x11x150
1x16x130


Not the longest or best work out but will take it considering was not gonna come at all.


----------



## Bobbyloads

Superset reverse ez grip cable triceps and seated preacher plate curls 
3 sets 


Superset ezbar cable tricep and seated plate narrow grip preacher curls 
3 sets 


Superset tricep cable rope extensions and stand up preacher hammer curls 
3 sets 


Superset ezbar reverse curls and overhead cable tricep extensions 
3 sets 


Superset ezbar curls and v bar cable triceps 
3 sets 


Arms dead as shit


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith incline bench press
1x12x140
1x12x160
1x8x180
1x5x190
1x4x200
1x4x210


ISO lateral incline plate press machine 
1x12x180
1x8x200
1x6x220


Cable pec fly’s high 
1x13x60 30 each side 
1x11x60 30 each 
1x13x50 25 each 


Cable pec fly mid 
1x10x50 25 each 
1x13x40 20 each 
1x12x40 20 each 


Pec fly machine 
1x11x170
1x8x170
1x8x170


MTS decline press
1x13x20
1x8x120
1x7x120 chest done


----------



## sfw509

How do you like that mts decline verses a plate loaded machine?


----------



## Bobbyloads

sfw509 said:


> How do you like that mts decline verses a plate loaded machine?



you know what I do both more of the MTS cause I feel my chest working more for some reason with less weight also my footing grip is better and the height and angle feel better for me guess just a personal preference.


----------



## Bobbyloads

ISO lateral plate row
Warmup 1x10x180
1x12x270
1x12x270
1x12x270


Seated low cable row
1x8x220
1x8x220
1x8x220


Seated cable lat pulldown 
1x12x140
1x10x140
1x9x140


MTS high row machine 
1x10x200
1x10x180
1x11x160


MTS row machine 
1x12x160
1x12x160
1x8x80


Standing plate shrug 
1x16x270
1x14x270
1x16x270
Now facing reverse 
1x18x270
1x15x270
1x13x270
Same seated 
1x10x180
1x10x180 done


----------



## dk8594

Doing good, Bobby. Keep it up


----------



## Bobbyloads

dk8594 said:


> Doing good, Bobby. Keep it up



ty kind sir


----------



## Bobbyloads

Forgot to post Thursday well here you go but late lol heading to gym now today:




First time at this gym hate that shit don’t know where to start it where what is where no gloves smh 


Smith seated military press
Warmup 1x12x90
1x12x140
1x6x160
1x4x160 weak sauce today smh but feel the workout pretty weird 


Reverse facing smith front delt press
1x8x160
1x8x160
1x8x160


Cable side delt raises 
1x10x 20 each side 
1x10x20 each 
1x10x20 each 


Cable side delt raises behind back 
1x14x10 each side 
1x14x10 each 
1x11x10 each 


Rear delt fly machine 
1x20x130
1x20x130
1x17x140
1x16x145
1x14x150
1x11x150


Not a bad work out strength not there but feel it


----------



## Bobbyloads

SUPERSETS ALL 3 SETS:


Cable rope tricep pulldown and dB curls 


Overhead tricep rope and seated preacher plate curl machine 


V bar cable tricep and standing preacher hammer curls 


Ezbar cable tricep and standing preacher dB curls 




Ezbar cable over head and ez bb curls 


Arms dead as ****


----------



## Sicwun88

Stick w it!
Don't forget the Newport's!!!


----------



## Bobbyloads

Today less rest between sets gonna try to fatigue the muscle fast switch it up a bit 


ISO lateral plate row 
1x17x270
1x14x320
1x11x320


ISO lateral plate front lat 
1x12x180
1x11x180
1x8x180


Cable low row
1x9x200
1x8x200
1x8x200


MTS high row 
1x10x180
1x10x160
1x10x169


MTS row
1x10x180
1x8x180
1x9x160


Standing plate shrug 
1x22x270
1x15x320
1x12x320


Same facing in reverse 
1x12x320
1x11x270
1x12x270




Rear delt flys 
1x16x150
1x16x150
1x14x150


1x14x150
1x12x150
1x10x150


I’m ****ing beat to shit great work out and flew by fast


----------



## sfw509

Awesome work. Keep killin it!


----------



## Bobbyloads

sfw509 said:


> Awesome work. Keep killin it!



Ty sir trying to get jacked for child support court in June lol to intimidate my step kids dad and make him feel more of a bitch then he already is lol


----------



## sfw509

Bobbyloads said:


> Ty sir trying to get jacked for child support court in June lol to intimidate my step kids dad and make him feel more of a bitch then he already is lol



Nice! Hahaha.


----------



## Bobbyloads

Again forgot to put on here thank god for notes this was Wednesday Thursday Friday was off:



Same today less rest between sets 


Smith seated press
1x16x90
1x11x140
1x10x140


Reverse facing smith front delt press
1x15x140
1x10x160
1x7x160 damn that hits the front delts hood as **** 


MTS shoulder press
1x11x280
1x7x300
1x5x300


Cable side delt raises 
1x16x20 each side 
1x14x20 each side 
1x11x20 each side 
1x15x15 each 
1x13x15 each 
1x10x15 each 


DB side raises 
1x12x30 Each side 
1x10x30 each 
1x9x30 each 




Today:




Short rests between sets again


Smith incline bench 
1x15x140
1x11x160
1x6x180
1x4x200


ISO lateral incline 
1x12x180
1x8x200
1x6x200


ISO lateral decline 
1x14x180
1x11x200
1x9x200


Cable flys high
1x11x60 30 each 
1x10x50 25 each 
1x10x50 25 each 


Cable fly high to low 
1x12x50 25 each 
1x10x50 25 each 
1x9x50 25 each 


Cable fly low to high 
1x13x40 20 each 
1x10x40 20 each 
1x9x40 20 each 


Superset v bar tricep and iso lateral bench press
3 sets the bench I was pretty much pointless chest done 


Ezbar cable tricep
1x14x65
1x12x65
1x10x65 


Ezbar cable over head tricep
1x10x72.5
1x10x72.5 
1x15x65 


Cable extended rope tricep 
1x10x35 tried 42.5 couldn’t do it 1 set rest pointless they beat to shit


----------



## Bobbyloads

Seated preacher plate curl machine short rest slow negative 
1x14x70
1x11x80
1x8x90
1x8x80
1x7x70
1x5x70


Standing preacher hammer curls sideways 
1x10x35 each side 
1x10x35 each side 
1x8x35 each


Standing preacher ezbar 
1x9x60
1x8x60
1x7x60


MTS bicep curl
1x12x60 each side 
1x10x70 each side 
1x8x70 each side 


Cable high bicep curls 
1x14x20 each side 
1x12x20 each side 
1x16x15 each side 


Bb curl 
1x9x70  biceps cashed out 


Standing shrug machine 
1x17x270
1x15x270
1x15x270


Facing reverse 
1x13x270
1x18x270
1x10x270


----------



## Bobbyloads

Seated iso lateral plate row 
1x16x270
1x15x325
1x12x325


Seated cable rows
1x14x200
1x8x220
1x9x200


Cable lat pulldown wide handle grip
1x15x140
1x9x160
1x12x140


Tbar plate row 
1x15x90
1x11x115
1x10x115


Tbar pate angle grip row
1x11x90
1x9x90
1x9x90


Iso lateral plate lat pulldown 
1x9x190 back is beat hard to do these 
1x9x160
1x7x160


Rear delt fly machine 
1x13x150 this will be hard to get through 
1x14x140
1x12x140
1x11x140
1x11x130
1x10x130


Great work out


----------



## Bobbyloads

Found other head phone and bought a prework out smh let’s do it 




MTS shoulder press
1x12x260
1x10x280
1x8x300


DB side delt raises 
1x19x60 30 each side 
1x12x70 35 each 
1x9x80 40 each 


Cable side delt raises 
1x12x40 20 each 
1x12x40 20 each 
1x10x40 20 each 


Smith reverse facing incline front delt presses 
1x16x90
1x12x140 perfect weight for this workout stretched delts very nicely 
1x10x140


Smith seated shoulder press
1x5x140 damn shoulders burning already 
1x10x110 weak sauce weight lol 
1x9x110


Prework out strong shoulders done gonna do some biceps 


Seated preacher plate curls wide grip
1x12x90
1x8x100
1x6x110


Ezbar bicep curls 
1x14x70
1x10x70
1x8x70


Across body db hammer curls 
1x10x35 each side 
1x10x35 each 
1x8x40 each side 


MTS bicep machine 
1x16x60 each side 
1x11x70 each side 
1x8x80 each side 


Damn I can keep going but biceps and shoulder done.


----------



## Bobbyloads

Incline smith bench press slow negative 
1x15x140
1x12x140
1x12x140
1x8x160
1x7x170
1x5x180
1x8x140


ISO lateral plate incline press slow neg 
1x10x180
1x8x200
1x7x200


Iso lateral plate decline 
1x12x180
1x10x200
1x8x200


Pec fly machine 
1x10x180
1x8x180
1x9x180


Cable chest fly’s high 
1x12x60 30 each 
1x10x50 25 each 
1x9x50 25 each 
1x15x40 20 each 
1x12x40 20 each 


Chest cable fly low medium 
1x12x40 20 each 
1x10x40 20 each 
1x9x40 20 each 


Tricep superset ezbar regular and overhead 
3 sets 


Cable tricep v bar 
1x14x80
1x11x80
1x9x72.5


Cable extended rope tricep 
1x9x42.5 Jesus feels like 100 lbs 
1x8x32.5 they done


----------



## Bobbyloads

Seated preacher plate curl 20 second rest 
1x12x70
1x9x80
1x8x80
1x10x70
1x8x70
1x7x70


Standing preacher dB hammer curls 
1x13x30 each 
1x10x35 each 
1x9x35 each 


Ezbar reverse bicep curls 
1x12x50
1x11x50
1x9x50


DB hammer curl drop sets 
40-35-30 lbs 
40-35-30 


MTS bicep curls 
1x burn out x 60


Wife’s b day only time for 1 muscle group so will do my fav :0)


----------



## Bobbyloads

ISO lateral plate row  standing leaning in one side at a time 
1x18x135 each side 
1x16x160 each side 
1x13x160 each 
Same but seated 
1x11x160 each 
1x11x160 each 
1x10x160 each 


Cable lat pulldown med mag attachment 
1x10x160
1x9x140
1x8x140


MTS high row
1x14x90 each side 2 min break 
1x12x100 each 
1x10x100 each 


Let’s dry some different shit lol
Low cable row and standing shoulder plate shrug superset 
3 sets 


Standing plate shrug machine reverse facing 
1x15x270
1x10x320
1x10x320


Lately I’ve been concentrating more on each rep then weight or quantity of the workouts. I have to say I feel the difference as well as starting to see it. Also getting sore again which I love I know people are gonna be like getting sore does not mean shit this and that but personally and mentally I feel it works better for me that way I know when the muscle is ready to get worked again and no better feeling then walking around all day sore every time you feel it you know you did a good job.


----------



## CJ

Was your Back Day affected by the Biceps Day the day prior? Curious if it caused you to fail any exercises before your back was fully worked, due to biceps failing first.

Oh, and I like soreness too, but just a little. Let's me know that I definitely hit what I wanted. I think too much soreness and you spend too much time recovering, so less time actually growing.


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> Was your Back Day affected by the Biceps Day the day prior? Curious if it caused you to fail any exercises before your back was fully worked, due to biceps failing first.
> 
> Oh, and I like soreness too, but just a little. Let's me know that I definitely hit what I wanted. I think too much soreness and you spend too much time recovering, so less time actually growing.



Honestly didn’t affect me at all for some damn reason I can do like 5-6 workouts on my biceps and they barley ever get sore it’s a stubborn muscle for me for some reason. Actually kind of felt good on my biceps when ever they got stretched. 

Think I have to start experimenting with odd workouts for them see if they works. 

I use to hate doing back too now it’s one of my fav days.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Bobbyloads said:


> Honestly didn’t affect me at all for some damn reason I can do like 5-6 workouts on my biceps and they barley ever get sore it’s a stubborn muscle for me for some reason. Actually kind of felt good on my biceps when ever they got stretched.
> 
> Think I have to start experimenting with odd workouts for them see if they works.
> 
> I use to hate doing back too now it’s one of my fav days.



My biceps are kind of like that too.

I did three different curls yesterday and barely feel anything in my arms.

I may need to lower weight, do high reps, and chase the pump.

My traps are like that too.


----------



## Bobbyloads

Skullcrusher said:


> My biceps are kind of like that too.
> 
> I did three different curls yesterday and barely feel anything in my arms.
> 
> I may need to lower weight, do high reps, and chase the pump.
> 
> My traps are like that too.



yeah as heavy as you can get to get the most reps out of less rest between sets slow negatives I throw everything at them I can man. 

I think I should allow more rest by cutting down frequency maybe we’ll see lol


----------



## Bobbyloads

Reverse facing smith front delt press
Warmup 1x20x90
1x16x110
1x12x140
1x12x140


Side delt cable raises 
1x16x20 each side 
1x14x20 each 
1x12x20 each 


MTS shoulder press
1x11x260
1x10x280
1x7x300


DB side delt raises
1x18x60 30 each 
1x16x60 30 each 
1x16x60 30 each 


Cable side delt raises
1x failure 15lbs each arm 
1x failure 15lbs each 
1x15x15lbs each 


Rear delt fly machine 
1x12x160
1x10x160
1x12x150
1x11x150
1x14x140
1x16x140


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith incline bench 
1x20x90 warmup 
1x12x140
1x9x160
1x7x180
1x4x200
1x3x220


Chest press machine harder than weight indicates 
1x15x100
1x12x115
1x9x130
1x6x145


Cable pec fly’s high
1x15x25 each side 
1x13x25 each 
1x10x25 each 
1x12x20 each 
1x12x20 each 


Cable pec fly low to high
1x11x20 each 
1x11x15 each 
1x10x15 each 


MTS decline press
1x18x100
1x12x120
1x7x120


Ezbar reverse cable tricep 
1x21x50 
1x16x57.5
1x12x57.5


Cable ezbar reg tricep
1x15x72.5 
1x13x72.5
1x10x72.5


Cable ezbar overhead tricep
1x11x72.5
1x10x65
1x11x65


Double extended handle grip cable tricep 
1x14x35
1xfailurex35
1xfailurex35


Been riding a good as wave of great pumps hope this keeps going


----------



## Bobbyloads

Happy Mother’s Day been out last 2 days neck and shoulder strain urgent care shot In the butt good as new.


Sunday some go to church I do
Arms :0)


Super sets seated preacher plate curls and expected rope cable tricep extensions 
3 sets 


Super set seated preacher narrow grip over head cable tricep extensions 
3 sets 


Super set ezbar cable triceps and standing preacher dB hammer curls 
3 sets 


Super set ezbar cable tricep overhead and ezbar tricep curls 
3 sets 


Super set extended handle cable tricep and dB hammer curls 
3 sets 


Cable tricep burnouts 


MTS bicep burnout


----------



## Gibsonator

So basically a rest day? :32 (16):


----------



## Bobbyloads

Gibsonator said:


> So basically a rest day? :32 (16):



shhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Bobbyloads

ISO lateral plate row one side at a time 
1x16x135 each side 
1x12x160 each 
1x10x180 each side 
1x8x180 each 


ISO lateral front lat pulldown 
1x10x180
1x9x180
1x7x180


Seated cable low row
1x12x200
1x12x200
1x8x220


Cable lat pulldown 
1x13x140
1x10x160
1x8x160


MTS high row machine 
1x12x90 each side 
1x10x90 each 
1x8x90 each 


Standing shrug machine 
1x20x270
1x12x320
1x14x320


Same reverse facing 
1x12x320
1x10x320
1x13x270


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith incline bench press slow neg 
1x14x140
1x10x160
1x6x180 don’t wanna burn out could of done more reps 
1x5x190
1x4x200
1x3x210




Iso lateral plate  incline press
1x12x180
1x8x230
1x7x230


Cable pec fly high to mid 
1x16x60 30 each 
1x10x60 30 each 
1x13x50 25 each 


Cable pec fly mid to mid 
1x12x50 25 each 
1x10x50 25 each 
1x19x40 25 each 


Cable pec fly low-mid to high 
1x13x40 20 each 
1x13x30 15 each 
1x10x30 15 each 


MTS decline 
1x15x120
1x8x140
1x20x100


----------



## CJ

I moved your log to the Member's Online Journal forum.


----------



## Bobbyloads

MTS shoulder press
1x12x240 smh note to self maybe shoulder day after a good ass chest day not a good idea Jesus chest is burning trying to get these up. 
1x12x240 yeah not hitting 300 today 
1x12x240 warming up feels better 
1x8x260
1x8x280
1x8x300 did it lol 


ISO lateral shoulder press
1x10x180
1x8x200
1x7x200


Cable side delt raises 
3 sets at 40lbs 20 each 


Cable side delt raises 
3 sets at 30lbs 15 each 


Rear delt fly machine 
1x16x130
1x15x140
1x12x150
1x12x150
1x10x150
1x11x150


----------



## Bobbyloads

Traveling for work edition lol  Spokane Wa gym 


ISO lateral plate row
1x16x135 each side 
1x12x160 each side 
1x10x180 each side 


ISO lateral plate wide grip
1x10x180
1x10x180
1x10x180


Superset cable low row and cable let pulldown 
3 sets 


Rear delt fly machine 
1x20x130
1x15x140
1x13x140
1x12x130
1x10x130
1x10x130


DB preacher curls one side at a time 
3 sets 


Super set dB hammer curls and preacher ez bar curls 
3 sets  this pump though the preacher here hits the right spot gonna do another workout of that 


Ezbar preacher 
1x10x65 
1x8x65
1x9x65 


Bb curls 
1x10x60 wide grip 
1x9x60 narrow 
1x8x60 regular 
1xfailurex50


----------



## Bobbyloads

Travel work out say #2 


Smith incline 
Warmup 1x25x90 smith feels different resistance up and pushes down feels kind of good 
1x12x140
1x12x160
1x8x180
1x6x200


Converging chest press? First seeing this machine 
1x15x80 test run 
1x12x130
1x10x140
1x8x150 feels really good 
1x6x160


Cable pec flys high to mid 
1x22x80 40 each side but these weights ain’t right no ducking way feels like 25 lbs usually 
1x17x100 50 each yeah no way weights so off 
1x12x120 60 each smh I wish this was accurate 


Cable pec fly’s mid to mid 
1x14x80 40 each smh pump good but these numbers 
1x11x80 40 each 
1x12x60 30 each 


Cable pec fly’s  high mid to mid 
1x15x80 40 each 
1x14x80 40 each 
1x18x80 40 each 


Superset DB bench press and cable bar triceps 
3 sets 


Cable v bar triceps feeling good pump 
1x15x140 fake news weight 
1x13x140
1x13x140


Cable straight bar overhead tricep 
1x14x140 fake news weight 
1x14x140
1x14x140


Cable handle push downs one side at a time 
1x16x40 each side 
1x14x40
1x12x40


Really good work out :0)


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith seated military press 
Warm up 1x12x90
1x15x110
1x10x130
1x6x150


Smith reverse facing front delt press
1x12x150
1x11x160
1x7x180


MTS shoulder press
1x11x260
1x10x280
1x6x300


Cable side delt raises 
1x14x20 each side 
1x14x20 each 
1x12x20 each 


DB side raises and cable side delt raises super set 
3 sets  shoulders burning very nicely 


Gonna throw in some biceps my fav :0)


Seated preacher curl 
1x12x90
1x8x100
1x8x110
1x6x115
1x5x120 pretty sure last 2 PR’S that felt good though 
1x10x90
1x7x90
1x5x90 if they ain’t sore tomorrow I give up


Standing preacher hammer curls 
1x14x30 each 
1x11x35 each 
1x7x40 each 


MTS bicep curls 
1x15x70 each 
1x11x80 each 
1x8x90 each 
1x6x100 each PR and whole stack these biceps better be ****ing hurting tomorrow 


Great ducking work out


----------



## Jin

Can you post some traditional Bobby-esque posts now and again sometime? I miss them.


----------



## Bobbyloads

Jin said:


> Can you post some traditional Bobby-esque posts now and again sometime? I miss them.




Actually about to post one shortly in the general thread lol


----------



## Bobbyloads

ISO lateral plate row
1x17x270
1x10x320 
1x11x270
1x9x290
1x8x270
1x6x270 great start 


ISO lateral plate front delt pulldown
1x10x180 damn the before got my back good AF
1x9x180
1x7x180


Cable Low row wide grip handle bar 
1x13x140
1x11x140
1x10x140


Cable low row narrow grip
1x11x180 
1x14x160
1x13x160


Superset MTS high row and standing plate machine shrugs 
3 sets 


Reverse facing trap shrugs 
1x13x270
1x12x270
1x12x270


Pretty damn good workout 


Eating clean all day so far just brought dinner to everyone happy meals and burrito dinners and I’m having left over chicken and rice from dinner today. I will prove my wife wrong I will not be fat!


----------



## Bobbyloads

Seated preacher plate machine curl all short rests 
1x12x90
1x8x100
1x8x100
Narrow grip
1x6x100
1x7x90
1x6x90


Standing preacher dB hammer curls 
1x12x35 each side 
1x10x35 each 
1x8x35 each 


Standing preacher ezbar curls 
1x12x60
1x10x60
1x7x60 that stretch though feels great 
1x6.5 lol x60


Hammer dB curl drop set 
1x7x45
1x7x40
1x7x35 that burned 


Ezbar 21 curl
1x21x50
1x21x50 biceps done they throbbing 


Ezbar cable tricep 
Warmup 1x30x57.5 
1x18x72.5 
1x18x80
1x11x80


Ezbar cable tricep overhead 
1x11x80
1x10x80
1x10x80 feeling really good on the stretch and pump 
1x10x80 small break 
1x13x80
1x9x80


Cable extended rope triceps 
1x20x35 could not the 42.5 down lol they feel beat already 
1x12x35
1x7x35 smh damn they burn 


Extended cable rope over head tricep 
1x10x42.5 
1x8x35 they about to be done
1x12x35 they done


This concludes my arm day or rest day as some of you like to call it was a good one


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith flat bench 
Warmup 15x90
15x140
12x160
8x180
6x200
5x210
3x220


Iso lateral plate incline press
15x180
9x230
7x270


Cable pec fly high to low 
15x30 each side 
13x30 each 
10x30 each


High mid to mid 
12x25 each side 
10x25 each 
15x20 each  2 min break 
18x20 each 
16x20 each side 2 min break 
15x25 each 
12x30 each 


MTS decline 
12x120
10x120
15x100


Chest is pumped


----------



## Bobbyloads

ISO lateral shoulder press
15x140
15x160
15x190
9x200
8x210
6x230


MTS shoulder press
9x280
8x300
5x300


Cable side delt raises 
20x20 each side 
10x25 each 
11x20 each 


DB side delt raises 
15x30 each side 
12x30 each 
13x30 each 


Rear delt fly machine 
19x150
16x150 convo break 
18x150
14x150
12x150
10x150


----------



## Bobbyloads

Going lighter today trying to stretch farther hit the muscle really good no headphones smh no gloves they **** up my Nike shorts with the Velcro on the wrist 


ISO lateral plate row 
20x180
13x230
12x230
Switch to wide side grip
9x230 
10x180
8x200


Low cable dual pulley row
16x50
12x60
11x70
12x60 
13x60
11x60


Cable dual pulley pulldown
16x50
10x60
9x60


Cable narrow mag grip pull downs 
16x100
11x120
10x120


Cable low row 
16x140 pee break 
18x140
14x140


MTS high row
12x160
16x140
15x140


----------



## Jin

no headphones smh no gloves they **** up my Nike shorts with the Velcro on the wrist 

-Queen of the gym


----------



## Bobbyloads

Jin said:


> no headphones smh no gloves they **** up my Nike shorts with the Velcro on the wrist
> 
> -Queen of the gym



Bro them Nike shorts are like $30 plus a piece I’m not a baller where I can be throwing away Nike shorts finally realized what was causing them to look like that had to stop wearing rock revival jeans cause they were messing my my leather in my cars


----------



## Bobbyloads

Sure people could of ran this faster but hey it’s a start my thighs are burning them damn hills 



facebook hd photo uploader


----------



## Bobbyloads

Keeping it lighter more stench of muscle worked good last time on the back no gloves #savetheNikeshorts and headphones fixed them selves :0)


Bench press 
Warm up 20x135
13x185
8x205 
5x225


ISO lateral incline press
14x180
10x200
8x200


Smith incline 
10x140
9x140 feels good 
8x140


Cable fly’s high to mid/low
13x30 on each side 
16x25 each 
12x25 each 


Mid to mid 
14x20 on each side 
11x20 each 
13x20 each 


Low to high mid 
12x15 each side 
11x15 each 
10x15 each 


MTS decline 
15x120
12x120
9x120


V bar cable tricep 
25x80
12x87.5
14x80


Extended cable rope 
14x35 triceps pretty beat already 
8x35 Damn they burning 
8x30 


Overhead low to high cable tricep rope 
14x42.5
11x35 
10x35 **** they burn


Single Handel cable tricep push down 
1 x failure x 20 each side 
1 x failure x 15 each side 
1 x failure x 15 each side 


Great work out triceps feel like they gonna explode


----------



## Bobbyloads

Post work out meal with my son :0)


----------



## Bobbyloads

Ezbar bicep drag curls 
20x60
11x80
11x80


Ezbar reg curls 
10x70
8x80
12x60


Reverse grip ezbar curls 
12x50
9x50
9x50


Standing preacher hammer curls 
8x30 each side 
8x30 each 
10x30


Seated preacher plate curl
14x70
8x70
9x55


High cable bicep curl 
Failure x 20 each arm 
Failure x 15 each arm 
Failure x 15 each arm 


Insane labs psychotic prework out is really good lol 


Standing shrugs plate machine 
40x180
35x230
35x230
15x270
15x270
Facing reverse 
12x270
13x270
10x270
10x270


Rear delt fly machine 
25x130
17x150
20x150
17x150
12x160
10x160








It’s Sunday had to do biceps also threw in rear delts and traps feel they didn’t get enough work this week so touching them up I’m back down in the 270’s finally need to get to the 250’s and I think I’ll be happy muscle is there just covered with fat :0( great work out


----------



## CohibaRobusto

You're looking beefy dude. Good work.


----------



## Bobbyloads

CohibaRobusto said:


> You're looking beefy dude. Good work.



ty if I can just lose some lbs man it’s hard for me can’t believe I can have the discipline to hit the gym so much but can’t control my diet smh


----------



## Bobbyloads

MTS shoulder press 
14x260
12x260
10x260


Incline reverse facing smith front delt press
16x140
13x140
12x140


Smith shoulder press upright 
12x140 
13x110
10x110


Cable side delt raises
12x25 each
10x25 each 
10x25 each 
11x20 each 
10x20 each 
9x20 each 


DB side delt raises 
15x30 each hand 
13x30 each **** shoulders are throbbing 
8x30 each


----------



## Bobbyloads

ISO lateral plate row 
20x180
14x230
11x230


Wide grip
10x180
8x180
7x180


ISO lateral plate lat pulldown 
10x180
10x160
9x160


Low cable row  med mag grip 
9x160
16x140
14x140


Cable lat pulldown 
14x120
15x120k
9x140


MTS high row 20 second rest 
15x140
12x120
10x100


Standing preacher curls short breaks 
10x30
8x30
5x30


Standing preacher hammer curls short breaks 
8x30
8x25
8x25


Standing preacher ezbar curl short break 
15x50
6x50 weak sauce ass they burning 
8x50


Hammer db curl waiting on machine 
9x30 each 


Seated preacher plate curls 
9x70 burning 
9x70 
5x70 done


----------



## Bobbyloads

MTS incline chest press 
Warm up 20x120
13x140
13x160
10x180
6x200
5x220
4x240
3x260


MTS chest press
8x200
9x180
7x180


MTS decline 
15x100
10x120
8x120


Cable pec fly high to mid 
16x30 each side 
12x30 each 
14x25 each 


Cable fly’s mid to mid 
14x25 each lil break 
16x25 each 
13x25 


Low mid to mid 
12x20 each 
10x20 each 
10x20 each 


Cable ezbar tricep 
20x65 
16x72.5
17x72.5


Cable ezbar tricep overhead 
10x72.5 
15x72.5 
13x72.5


Cable extended rope tricep 
12x42.5 
9x35
8x35


Cable extended rope overhead 
6x50 too heavy they burning 
8x42.5
16x35
10x35


Tricep press machine 
18x110
17x130
10x150


----------



## Bobbyloads

Superset preacher seated curls and ezbar tricep 
3 sets 


Superset ezbar bicep curls and ezbar overhead triceps 
3 sets 


Superset standing preacher hammer curls and cable extended rope triceps
3 sets 


Superset standing preacher dB curls and cable extended rope overhead tricep 
3 sets 


Superset cable handle tricep and ezbar cable curls 
3 sets 


Finishers: 
Cable tricep reverse grip handle failure x15 each side 
Bd curl failure x 25lbs 
Tricep failure x10
Bicep failure x 20 
Tricep failure x10
Bicep failure x25 


My arms are beyond beat to shit Sunday should just be Bobby superset Sunday arms day think that sounds good


----------



## Bobbyloads

Post work out meal and shake


----------



## Jin

Bobbyloads said:


> Post work out meal and shake



hell yeah dude. Get ripped and show that wife who’s (the sexy polish) boss!


----------



## Bobbyloads

Jin said:


> hell yeah dude. Get ripped and show that wife who’s (the sexy polish) boss!



Unfortunately even when I get ripped she’ll still be the boss and definitely the sexy one lmao but just finished a bike ride not too long but something is better then nothing still getting my legs and ass use to these rides


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> Superset preacher seated curls and ezbar tricep
> 3 sets
> 
> 
> Superset ezbar bicep curls and ezbar overhead triceps
> 3 sets
> 
> 
> Superset standing preacher hammer curls and cable extended rope triceps
> 3 sets
> 
> 
> Superset standing preacher dB curls and cable extended rope overhead tricep
> 3 sets
> 
> 
> Superset cable handle tricep and ezbar cable curls
> 3 sets
> 
> 
> Finishers:
> Cable tricep reverse grip handle failure x15 each side
> Bd curl failure x 25lbs
> Tricep failure x10
> Bicep failure x 20
> Tricep failure x10
> Bicep failure x25
> 
> 
> My arms are beyond beat to shit Sunday should just be Bobby superset Sunday arms day think that sounds good



36 sets for arms.... I wouldn't be able to wipe my ass for a week.  :32 (18):


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> 36 sets for arms.... I wouldn't be able to wipe my ass for a week.  :32 (18):


yeah I def feeling them waking up this morning


----------



## Skullcrusher

You're doing too much over there.


----------



## Bobbyloads

Skullcrusher said:


> You're doing too much over there.



They stubborn man


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> They stubborn man



Bobby, love ya mean it, but if your arms aren't growing off of 36 sets of direct arm work in addition to all the work from compound lifts, the problem/solution isn't more volume.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Sometimes you gotta shock da muscle!


----------



## quackattack

I may have missed it but what bike did you end up getting?


----------



## Bobbyloads

quackattack said:


> I may have missed it but what bike did you end up getting?



Nishiki or some shit dicks sporting goods


----------



## Bobbyloads

MTS incline press
Warmup 
12x160
10x180
8x200
5x220
5x240
3x260


Smith incline 
12x140
8x160
7x180


ISO lateral incline press plate 
13x180
6x230
6x230


Cable pec fly high to mid 
13x30 each side 
10x30 each 
12x25 each 


Mid to mid 
10x25 each 
16x20 each 
11x20 each 


Pec fly machine  chest burning hard 
12x150 
10x150
7x150 weak sauce ass chest giving up


MTS decline press
14x120
10x120 one more I can do it 
7x120


My chest is numb as shit so I believe it’s beat to shit :0) good work out


----------



## Bobbyloads

Seated cable low row 
16x160
13x180
11x200


ISO lateral seated plate row 
11x280
8x280
11x230


Tbar row
9x115
9x115
7x115


MTS high row machine drop sets break long enough between to write reps on here 
12x180
9x160
7x140


7x180
6x160
6x140


MTS row machine 
15x120
14x140
8x160


Cable lat pulldown 
14x140
13x140
13x140


Cable dual pulley pulldown 
11x60
13x50
11x50


----------



## Bobbyloads

Summer hot as **** gym empty as **** lol love it 


Smith seated shoulder press
15x90
12x110
8x130
7x140
5x160


Smith reverse front delt press 
14x140
10x140 pee pee break
12x140


Cable side delt cable raises 
17x25 each side burned bad felt great 
14x25 each 
9x25 each **** that burns 
Tilted
10x20 each 
8x20 each they almost cashed out 
14x15 each 


Rear delt fly machine 
14x130 2 min break shoulders killing me 
17x130 
13x130
13x140
11x140
12x140


Standing plate shrugs 
17x270
18x270
16x270
Facing other way 
14x270
11x270
14x270


Great work out sweating like a pig feel strong and muscles beat to shit think some magic juice kicking in :0)


----------



## Jin

Bobbyloads said:


> Summer hot as **** gym empty as **** lol love it
> 
> 
> Smith seated shoulder press
> 15x90
> 12x110
> 8x130
> 7x140
> 5x160
> 
> 
> Smith reverse front delt press
> 14x140
> 10x140 pee pee break
> 12x140
> 
> 
> Cable side delt cable raises
> 17x25 each side burned bad felt great
> 14x25 each
> 9x25 each **** that burns
> Tilted
> 10x20 each
> 8x20 each they almost cashed out
> 14x15 each
> 
> 
> Rear delt fly machine
> 14x130 2 min break shoulders killing me
> 17x130
> 13x130
> 13x140
> 11x140
> 12x140
> 
> 
> Standing plate shrugs
> 17x270
> 18x270
> 16x270
> Facing other way
> 14x270
> 11x270
> 14x270
> 
> 
> Great work out sweating like a pig feel strong and muscles beat to shit think some magic juice kicking in :0)



Empty gym=hell yeah
Hot gym= **** no

You take steroids!?!? Damn cheater!


----------



## Bobbyloads

Jin said:


> Empty gym=hell yeah
> Hot gym= **** no
> 
> You take steroids!?!? Damn cheater!



it was empty not hot didn’t word right meant it’s hot out so everyone said screw the gym they gonna bbq and drink lol


----------



## Bobbyloads

Bobby’s lower boobie day


Decline smith press
Warmup 20x90
16x140
12x150
11x150 smh feeling triceps too much 
10x140 Better chest activation with lil adjustment and 10 lbs less 
15x90 real good pump 


Decline dB chest fly’s 
12x60 30 each 
11x60 30 each 
9x60


High to low lower pec fly’s hold contraction 
17x20 each 
15x20 each 
12x20 each 
18x15 each burns :0) 


Iso lateral decline plate 
20x90
20x140
15x160 good weight have to remember it hits it perfectly 
15x160 gonna do 1 more feeling good 
13x160


Assisted dip
X10
X10
X8 think lower boobs are done 


lil break 


Cable eazybar tricep
25x57.5
18x65 
14x65 


Cable ezbar overhead tricep
14x65
14x65 
12x65 


Seated bench cable ezbar overhead 
9x50 damn that hits it good 
10x42.5 this is my new fav tricep work out 
10x42.5 


Cable extended rope tricep 
12x35 think it’s overkill now but might as well finish can’t even pulldown any higher weight 
10x35 
4x35 so done 


Great work out Lower bobbies here I come


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Good job dude, keep it up.


----------



## Bobbyloads

CohibaRobusto said:


> Good job dude, keep it up.



lol ty I’m gonna get the damn boobies


----------



## Bobbyloads

Sunday :0) 


Seated preacher plate curls short rest 
14x80
12x80
9x80
Narrow grip
9x80
8x80
9x70


Standing preacher hammer curls 
11x30 each arm 
10x30 each arm 
8x30 each arm 


High cable bicep curls 
13x25 each arm 
13x20 each arm 
11x20 each arm 


Ezbar bicep reverse curls 
12x40
12x40
12x40


Standing plate machine shrugs 
16x270
15x270
15x270
Facing other way 
16x270
14x270
13x270


Still got a lot in the tank gonna touch up triceps 


Cable single handle tricep push down 
failure x 20 each arm 
20x25 each 
15x 25 each 
Same but overhead 
12x25 each 
16x25 each 
15x25 each 


Extended handle cable triceps 
18x35 
13x35
13x35
Same but overhead 
12x42.5
12x42.5
9x42.5 they done 


Great pump all 3 muscles hurt and swollen so that’s good


----------



## Bobbyloads

Seated cable row
18x160
15x180
11x200
8x220
7x240
5x260


Tbar plate row 
8x140
8x140
8x140


MTS high row
16x160
10x180
10x180


Cable lat pulldown 
16x120
12x140
10x140


Reverse grip cable pull downs 
3 sets jumped in with someone 


Iso lateral plate rows 
8x270
8x270 was rough back done 
7x270 beyond done


----------



## Bobbyloads

Took prework out wife says new pool leaking so off to Menards get flexi seal tape jump in and fixed it the commercials tell the truth lol now at gym finally 


MTS shoulder press
12x260
10x280
8x300


Smith shoulder press
12x110
9x120
8x120


Cable side delt raises 
12x20 each 
12x20 each 
12x20 each 
8x25 each 
10x20 each 
10x20 each 


Super set rear delt fly machine and seated preacher plate bicep curls 
6 sets short breaks 


Standing preacher curls 
8x30 each 
7x30 each damn little tough 
8x25 each damn it burns 
8x25 each 
7x25 each 


High cable bicep curls 
14x20 each side 
12x20 each 
15x20 each burn out


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> Took prework out wife says new pool leaking so off to Menards get flexi seal tape jump in and fixed it the commercials tell the truth lol now at gym finally



Bobby saved the day, WOO-HOO!!!


----------



## Jin

CJ275 said:


> Bobby saved the day, WOO-HOO!!!



You have an above ground pool. You are not a hero. You are straight up White Trash!!!!

Bahahahaha!


----------



## CJ

Jin said:


> You have an above ground pool. You are not a hero. You are straight up White Trash!!!!
> 
> Bahahahaha!



The stairs and "deck" are just stacks of pallets!  :32 (18):


----------



## Jin

Bobby makes way too much money to have an above ground pool.


----------



## CJ

Jin said:


> Bobby makes way too much money to have an above ground pool.



But sticking to his roots, he has a tarp in his truck bed filled with water... Tailgating in style!!!


----------



## Jin

CJ275 said:


> But sticking to his roots, he has a tarp in his truck bed filled with water... Tailgating in style!!!



I’ve said this before:

Bobby is like a rapper from the ghetto who all of a sudden signs a multi million dollar deal: he spends his money thusly. 

We love Our Bobby!

Johnny Walker Blue and Coke in my above ground pool! Hood Rich bitch!


----------



## Bobbyloads

Wtf I missed all this lmao made me giggle a bit not gonna lie no Bobby can’t afford an in ground pool :0( maybe one day 




Bobby’s boobie day 


iso lateral decline press
Warm up 25x90
18x140
15x180
15x180


MTS decline 
12x140
15x120
13x120


Smith decline 
15x90
12x140
10x140


****ing people on the cable machines one just got bag there jerking off somewhere wtf 


Guess MTS incline 
12x160
9x180
7x200


Finally cable high to low fly’s 
20x20 each side
16x20 each 
15x20 each 
Dif angle 
13x25 each 
19x20 each 
17x20 each 


Ezbar cable tricep
22x57.5
22x65 
15x72.5 
10x72.5
Overhead 
12x72.5 
11x65 
11x65 
9x65 


Seated overhead ezbar tricep 
15x35 
12x42.5
10x42.5 


Single Handel cable pulldown burnouts 
Failure x 15 each arm 
Failure x 15 each


----------



## Bobbyloads

Jin said:


> I’ve said this before:
> 
> Bobby is like a rapper from the ghetto who all of a sudden signs a multi million dollar deal: he spends his money thusly.
> 
> We love Our Bobby!
> 
> Johnny Walker Blue and Coke in my above ground pool! Hood Rich bitch!
> 
> View attachment 12299




omg this really made me laugh lmfao smh


----------



## Jin

Bobbyloads said:


> omg this really made me laugh lmfao smh



OMG you really made me SMH.


----------



## Bobbyloads

Jin said:


> OMG you really made me SMH.



If you added Newport’s to that would of been perfect


----------



## Bobbyloads

Father’s Day Sunday arm day almost took a viagra by accident that would of been fun lol smh


Seated preacher curls plate slow neg hold 
contraction 
11x80 
11x80
8x80
Wide grip
8x70
9x55
9x55


Standing dB preacher hammer curls 
12x30 each arm 
11x30 each 
11x30 each 
Same but dB regular curls
10x25 each arm 
8x25 each 
8x25 each 


Triceps could use a touch up 


Superset  heavy straight bar cable bicep curls  and v bar triceps 
3 sets 


Superset high cable bicep curl and extended rope cable triceps 
3 sets 


Cable extended rope over head tricep 
14x42.5
12x42.5 
10x42.5 
10x42.5




This guy cheers me up he seems super happy this video lifts up my mood. 
<span style="color:#00ffff;">


----------



## Bobbyloads

ISO lateral plate row
12x270
11x270
11x270
10x290
9x290
7x290


Dual pulley pulldown 
13x70
10x70 
12x70


Tbar row slanted narrow grip
12x90
10x90
10x90
Regular grip 
13x90
12x90
10x90


MTS high row 
13x160
13x140
14x140


Standing shrug machine 
19x270
16x290
14x290
Reverse facing 
10x290
10x290
7x290


----------



## Jin

This log lacks controversy.


----------



## Bobbyloads

Jin said:


> This log lacks controversy.


----------



## 69nites

Jin said:


> This log lacks controversy.



Wait for the "took my girlfriend for ice cream after her abortion, did 10 hail Marys and 2 hours of cardio before bed"


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith shoulder press
16x90
15x110
13x130
10x140
8x160
6x180


Smith reverse facing front delt press
9x180
10x160
10x160


Cable side delt raises 
8x25 each 
12x20 each 
12x20 each 
Tilted
10x20 each 
10x20 each 
10x20 each 


Rear felt fly machine 
24x130
21x130
14x150
12x150
12x150
13x150


DB side delt raises 
16x30 each side 
12x35 each 
8x40 each side


----------



## Bobbyloads

Bobby’s boobie day 


Decline smith bench 
16x140
14x140
12x140
11x150
8x160
7x160


Incline smith bench 
9x160
10x150
9x150
6x180
5x180
4x180


Cable chest fly’s high to low 
21x25 each side 
13x25 each 
18x20 each side 


Mid to mid 
14x20 each side 
12x20 each 
11x20 each 


Superset iso lateral decline press and ezbar cable triceps 
3 sets 


Overhead cable ezbar tricep 
13x65 
10x65 
10x65 


Cable extended rope tricep 
20x35
12x35
9x35
Overhead 
12x50
16x42.5
18x42.5


Seated dip  superset with below 
13x180
9x180
7x180


Vbar tricep cable superset with above 
16x80
16x72.5
19x72.5


Single handle cable tricep 
13x25 each arm 
15x20 each 
12x20 each 


If I ain’t sore tomorrow fml


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Bobbyloads said:


> If I ain’t sore tomorrow fml



I was about to say lol...


----------



## Bobbyloads

CohibaRobusto said:


> I was about to say lol...



Feeling beastly today lol not crazy weight either but the pumps really good trying to get them boobies lol


----------



## Bobbyloads

Tbar row slanted narrow grip
15x90
11x100
10x100
Regular grip
12x100
10x100
10x100


ISO lateral seated plate row
14x135 each side 
12x135 each 
10x135 each 


Cable lat pulldown 
13x140
10x140
13x120
Reverse grip 
12x100
12x100
11x100


Cable low row one side at a time single handle 
13x55 each side 
11x70 each side 
10x70 each 


Cable lat pulldown wide handle bar grip 
15x120
10x140
11x140


Done smh better be sore tomorrow


----------



## Bobbyloads

Pigs flying hell froze over Bobby’s leg day 


Linear leg press
20x180
20x270
20x360
15x450
12x540 on let’s not push it before knee gives out 


Standing calf machine 
20x150
16x190
16x190
14x210
12x230 will regret these tomorrow 


Well I’m about to embarrass my self smh that shoulder squat bar gonna attempt it by sitting down on bench and standing up smh 
8x90 plus bar weight 
4x140 plus bar weight **** I’m out of shape and suck at life guess just have to keep trying it every week and slowly get better but for today this ones enough Jesus 


Leg extensions not locking out all the way this time 
20x130
17x145
15x160
12x160
10x145 


I’m sweating I’m in pain this was horrible and I hated it but I’m gonna do it again until I get use to it because it’s necessary


----------



## sfw509

Nothing embarrassing about starting out doing box squats. I'm just getting back into squating after an injury and its humbling. Stick with it and you'll be killing it one day.

Nice work.


----------



## Bobbyloads

Bobby’s Sunday arm day fun day aka rest day 


Ezbar bb curls
Warm up 15x60
12x70
10x80
7x90


Bb curls 
5x80 weak ass sauce 
8x70
8x70


Standing preacher hammer twist curls 
9x30 each arm 
9x30 each 
8x30 each 


Standing preacher reg curls 
8x25 each lil 2 min break 
11x25 each 
9x25 each 


Super set single overhead cable rope tricep and seated plate machine preacher curls 
3 sets 


Ezbar cable tricep
16x65 pee pee break 
18x65 
12x72.5
Overhead 
13x57.5
12x57.5  chat break 
19x57.5


Cable extended rope tricep 
20x35
12x42.5
11x42.5
Overhead 
Barley 8x42.5 smh 
11x35
12x35 


Think I’m done my calves legs ass cheeks all hurt from yesterday have to make it past tomorrow cause Tuesday haircuts so need to take that day off


----------



## Bobbyloads

Bobby’s boobie day 


ISO lateral incline 
12x180
10x230
8x250
7x280


Smith incline wide grip press
12x140
9x160
9x160 stretch is amazing 
7x180


Smith decline press
10x140
12x140
12x140
8x140


Cable pec fly’s high to low 
18x25 each side 
13x25 each side 
13x25 each 
11x25 each 
Mid to mid 
14x20 each 
13x20 each 
12x20 each 
22x15 each side 


MTS decline 
12x100 yeah chest done push through this workout 
5x100 yeah done nothing left for sure gone be hurting tomorrow :0)


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith shoulder press
12x110
12x120
12x130

Reverse facing incline front delt smith press
15x130
15x140
13x160

MTS shoulder press
10x280
9x280
7x280

Cable side delt raises 
12x25 each 
12x25 each 
12x20 each 
10x20 each 
10x20 each 
15x15 each 

Rear delt fly machine 
16x150
14x150
11x150
15x130
12x130
11x130

This was hard to make it through my right nut hurts was dead tired did not feel like going but glad I did feel better besides the nut


----------



## Bobbyloads

Feeling under the weather getting over nut injury just gonna do arms instead of taking a 3rd day off In a row 

Super set Seated preacher curl and ezbar cable tricep 
3 sets 

Totally forgot got a tattoo on the back of my upper left arm smh this will be fun 

Superset dB bicep curls and ezbar cable overhead tricep 
3 sets 

Superset ezbar bicep curls and vbar cable triceps 
3 sets 

Superset seated dip and dB hammer curls 
3 sets 

Have to stop tattoo swelling up smh bad idea looks like my elbow has a curtain


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> Feeling under the weather getting over nut injury just gonna do arms instead of taking a 3rd day off In a row
> 
> Super set Seated preacher curl and ezbar cable tricep
> 3 sets
> 
> Totally forgot got a tattoo on the back of my upper left arm smh this will be fun
> 
> Superset dB bicep curls and ezbar cable overhead tricep
> 3 sets
> 
> Superset ezbar bicep curls and vbar cable triceps
> 3 sets
> 
> Superset seated dip and dB hammer curls
> 3 sets
> 
> Have to stop tattoo swelling up smh bad idea looks like my elbow has a curtain


I got a new one this week also, how long woyld you say before it's 100% a-ok to train that body part?


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> I got a new one this week also, how long woyld you say before it's 100% a-ok to train that body part?


Fuck hopefully not long lol I’m gonna give It a few days see what happens


----------



## Bobbyloads

Tbar row normal grip 
13x90
12x115 
10x125 
Narrow side grip
10x115 
8x115 
8x115

ISO lateral plate row
10x270
8x270
8x270

Cable lat pulldown 
14x140
12x140
10x140

Seated cable low row
12x180
10x180
8x180

Superset MTS high row and standing shoulder plate machine shrugs 
3 sets 

Reverse facing standing shrugs 
13x270 and there goes my skin on a calis knee it was a matter of time with out gloves 
10x270
10x270 that ruined my work out stupid skin shit 

Rear delt flys machine 
13x150
10x130 
13x130
16x130
15x130
12x130


----------



## Bobbyloads

Boobie day and off work so at gym early :0) 


ISO lateral incline 
15x180
12x230
10x250
7x270

MTS incline 
14x140
12x160
10x180
7x200

Smith decline 
18x110
14x140
11x160
8x160

Cable pec fly’s high to low 
18x25 each 
12x25 each 
15x20 each 
High to mid 
17x20 each 
15x20 each 
16x20 each 

Cable extended rope tricep 
20x42.5 
12x42.5 
10x42.5 
Overhead 
15x42.5 
13x42.5 
12x42.5 

Vbar cable tricep 
15x72.5 
12x72.5 
11x72.5 
14x65


----------



## Bobbyloads

Damn feels like it’s been for ever gotta snap out of it been feeling like shit 

Smith shoulder press
12x110
12x120
12x140

Reverse facing smith front delt press
14x140
12x160
11x160

Cable side delt raises tilted 
10x25 each 
12x20 each 
12x20 each 
Standing straight 
10x20 each 
15x15 each 
13x15 each 

MTS shoulder press
12x260 
8x260
7x260

Rear delt flys  machine 
18x135
18x135
16x140
15x145
13x150
11x150

It was rough to get through still having trouble breathing and all congested even forgot to take a prework out but I made it through aiming for a better day tomorrow


----------



## Puff2Tuff

CJ275 said:


> Do you have a 45° back/hip extension bench? It looks like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the same as a DL, but it'll hit some of the same muscles, and it's harder at the top vs bottom for the DL.


Oh my god I would die!!! If the regular back extension bench had my back on fire I can only imagine how this one must feel!!! I NEED THIS KIND OF NEGATIVITY IN MY LIFE 😂


----------



## Bobbyloads

New gym back day 

Arsenal crazy plate back machine 
8x90 shit don’t feel like 90 feels like 200
8x90
8x90

Another crazy Arsenal plate back machine 
15x180
13x230
13x230

Another crazy Arsenal back machine
9x90
6x140 dam this is hard 
6x140

Lat pull down machine 
16x125
15x155
12x170
11x170

Nautilus leverage plate row another great plate Machine 
17x90 warmup to feel it out
8x180 that feels like over 3 plates on each side 
8x180
7x180

Seated cable low row
12x180
8x180 back done as fuck 
7x180

Fuck this  gonna do biceps so tomorrow I can do chest and triceps these chest machines look so nice wanna use them now 

Nautilus preacher curl 
15x95
14x95
10x110

DB bicep curls
8x35 each 
8x35 each 
8x35 each 

Nautilus weird crazy seated hands up bicep curl hold your elbows in place really good feel the bicep crazy 
14x65 
11x80
9x80

Seated preacher 
8x50 plus bar 
7x50 plus bar 
7x50 plus bar 

Cable bicep curls 
11xmystery not labeled 
10x mystery 
9 x mystery 

Ducking awesome gym no ac perfect like to sweat when I work out fat ass will drop a few pounds finally owner is cool as fuck and seems like he really cares about this place it’s spotless and he has serious gym etiquette rules which is great and I’m drenched in sweat


----------



## CohibaRobusto

How are the boobies doing, getting any bigger?


----------



## Bobbyloads

CohibaRobusto said:


> How are the boobies doing, getting any bigger?


Actually good lol ty for asking prob a few more months of doing decline to catch up but I can noticeably tell they staring to shape up this new gym has crazy nice decline options so super excited


----------



## Bobbyloads

Crazy Arsenal chest fly machine 
14x180
11x230 this stretch is crazy 
8x230

Decline bench press
15x135
12x185
10x185

Vertical chest machine 
15x140
12x155
8x155 

Cable pec fly’s high to low 
17x25 each 
15x20 each 
16x20 each 
High to mid 
16x20 each 
15x20 each 
14x20 each 
Mid to mid 
15x20 each 
12x20 each 
12x20 each and chest is beyond beat to shit 

Cable vbar tricep 
22x65
15x80
14x80

Cable extended double rope tricep 
12x42.5
12x42.5
11x42.5 
Overhead 
12x50
10x50
9x50 

Few minute break 

Arsenal plate tricep
20x90
13x135
12x135

Tricep extension machine 
12x125 
14x125
10x125


----------



## Bobbyloads

Bobby’s leg day 

Have no idea wtf these machines are but some kind of leg press #1 guess hip press
Warmup 17x90
20x180
18x270
10x360

Another crazy machine squat 
8x180 man I’m weak as fuck 
10x180 
10x180 I’m dying Already 


Have to try the CJ machine pentagon squat what ever it’s called 
5x no weights fuck this machine I’ll die 

Leg extensions 
15x95 
15x95
12x110
11x110 I’m sweating I’m dying feels great 

Seated calf
20x80
20x95
20x110

Holy fuck feel like I’m gonna throw up what a weak ass bitch I am


----------



## Bobbyloads

I can’t even smoke a Newport


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Machine 2 is a hack squat, those are good. They will cripple your ass because you can use more weight than a regular squat, it takes the stabilizers out of the equation some.


----------



## Bobbyloads

CohibaRobusto said:


> Machine 2 is a hack squat, those are good. They will cripple your ass because you can use more weight than a regular squat, it takes the stabilizers out of the equation some.


Some fancy ass in that one was different looking and comfortable not like other ones these machines are seriously legit 

I can’t walk up or down the stairs right now and couldn’t get off the toilet smh


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Dude I hate to say, but you're in for it if you're already that sore. Day 2 is gonna be a bed rest day lol. Poor guy 😭


----------



## Bobbyloads

CohibaRobusto said:


> Dude I hate to say, but you're in for it if you're already that sore. Day 2 is gonna be a bed rest day lol. Poor guy 😭


I have to make it up tomorrow lol my right hand man at work is on vacation this week I have to do everything this week even before at work On time lol


----------



## rawdeal

TODAY is the day we separate the Bobby from the boys  .....


----------



## Bobbyloads

rawdeal said:


> TODAY is the day we separate the Bobby from the boys  .....


Had to start bad knees or not I have not felt as big of a bitch since I tried ju jit su and got my ass kicked


----------



## rawdeal

Then TODAY is the day we excise the bitch from the Bobby


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> Bobby’s leg day
> 
> Have no idea wtf these machines are but some kind of leg press #1 guess hip press
> Warmup 17x90
> 20x180
> 18x270
> 10x360
> 
> Another crazy machine squat
> 8x180 man I’m weak as fuck
> 10x180
> 10x180 I’m dying Already
> 
> 
> Have to try the CJ machine pentagon squat what ever it’s called
> 5x no weights fuck this machine I’ll die
> 
> Leg extensions
> 15x95
> 15x95
> 12x110
> 11x110 I’m sweating I’m dying feels great
> 
> Seated calf
> 20x80
> 20x95
> 20x110
> 
> Holy fuck feel like I’m gonna throw up what a weak ass bitch I am


Try doing a leg curl exercisenbefore all of that. John Meadows does a much better job of explaining why, but quick take is that it gets blood in the legs, helps to take pressure off the knees by warming the legs up, and the extra fluid in there helps support the joint. 

I do it now, and it does help a little. Nothing earth shattering, but I do feel more 'ready to go', and it doesn't take away from the big lifts. 

Those are some killer machines Bobby, I'm truly jealous!!!!!!!


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> Try doing a leg curl exercisenbefore all of that. John Meadows does a much better job of explaining why, but quick take is that it gets blood in the legs, helps to take pressure off the knees by warming the legs up, and the extra fluid in there helps support the joint.
> 
> I do it now, and it does help a little. Nothing earth shattering, but I do feel more 'ready to go', and it doesn't take away from the big lifts.
> 
> Those are some killer machines Bobby, I'm truly jealous!!!!!!!


Ty sir any advice is appreciated it gonna be a long time for me to get use to and learn how to properly do everything lol but dedicating 1 day a week to legs so far 2 weeks in a row I’ll slowly start getting better I hope


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> Ty sir any advice is appreciated it gonna be a long time for me to get use to and learn how to properly do everything lol but dedicating 1 day a week to legs so far 2 weeks in a row I’ll slowly start getting better I hope


Start off conservative, both in weight and volume. 

You can always add more when needed. You have knee issues, it's better to take it slow vs trying to go balls to the wall from the beginning. 

I'd say even just work up to a good tough set for each exercise, then call it a day on that exercise. Practice proper form and tempo on the sets building up to the top set. 

After a few weeks or even months, if necessary, add in a down set after the top set to get in extra volume.


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> Start off conservative, both in weight and volume.
> 
> You can always add more when needed. You have knee issues, it's better to take it slow vs trying to go balls to the wall from the beginning.
> 
> I'd say even just work up to a good tough set for each exercise, then call it a day on that exercise. Practice proper form and tempo on the sets building up to the top set.
> 
> After a few weeks or even months, if necessary, add in a down set after the top set to get in extra volume.


Will keep you updated  on my progress lol it’s tough to walk today but feels good


----------



## Bobbyloads

Rotary shoulder machine 
17x100
12x130
10x145

Overhead press machine 
13x170
12x185 
10x200 feels really good 
8x215 feels really good 
7x230

Rear delt fly machine 
16x140
15x140
13x140
12x140
11x140
8x140

Side delt cable raises 
12x25 each 
10x20 each 
10x20 each 
Tilted 
10x15 each 
10x15 each 
8x15 each 

Preacher curl machine 
13x95
9x115
10x115

Bicep curl machine 
13x110
12x110
9x110

DB curls 
10x35 each 
8x35 each 
7x35 each

DB hammer curls 
12x40 each 
9x40 each 
9x40 each


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Not enough volume 🥱


----------



## Bobbyloads

CohibaRobusto said:


> Not enough volume 🥱


I’ll try harder next time lol 

I thought it’s a good ratio 2 mostly front delts 2 side delts 2 rear delts and some biceps should of done traps too lol


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith incline 
Warmup 20x90
22x140
12x160
8x180

Decline bench press
20x135
15x155
13x155

Xpload vertical chest plate machine 
13x180
11x180
10x180

Arsenal plate chest fly machine 
12x180
10x180
8x180

Cable chest fly’s high to low 
20x25 each 
16x25 each 
20x20 each 
Mid to mid 
19x20 each
15x20 each 
14x20 each


----------



## Bobbyloads

Leg day 

Arsenal squat 
15x90 lol pussy shit 
12x140 maybe one day will do real weight 
12x140

Arsenal squat 
12x140 fuck I suck Dick at this 
10x140 embarrassing 
8x140

Cjs ex wife machine 
8x body weight this machine is stupid hard 
9x body weight almost killed myself stopper didn’t attach fell to ground had to struggle to get it back up that was fun SMFH
8x body weight 

Pendulum hip press
15x180
15x180 I’m gonna regret this for a few days 
10x180 right upper calf starting to burn smh 


Nautilus leg extensions 
14x95 damn really think I pulled my calf it burns 
13x95 
13x95

Tomorrow and next 3-4 days I will seriously regret this leg day sad part is that it’s some sissy weight I was doing. 

Name these machines so I can call them by real names please


----------



## CohibaRobusto

#3 is hack squat that's the only one I know the name of.

CJ's ex-wife machine? lol


----------



## Bobbyloads

CohibaRobusto said:


> #3 is hack squat that's the only one I know the name of.
> 
> CJ's ex-wife machine? lol


Yeah like pentagon squat or some shit he said owner says they call it the ex wife


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Is that the 1st or second pic?


----------



## Bobbyloads

CohibaRobusto said:


> Is that the 1st or second pic?


Second that fucker is rough I pulled a upper calf muscle shit hurts bad today 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Bobbyloads

Superset cable side delt raises and smith shoulder press
3 sets 

Superset cable side delt raises tilted MTS shoulder press
3 sets 

Holy fuck supersets for shoulders is rough my shit throbbing 

Rear delt fly machine 
20x140
18x150
15x160
12x160
12x160
9x160

Standing shrug machine 
20x270
17x270
15x270
Facing other way 
14x270
12x270
10x270


----------



## Bobbyloads

Vertical chest press
15x140
12x155
10x170
8x185
8x200
6x215

Smith decline 
19x110
14x140
12x160
10x160
10x140
9x140

Cable pec fly’s high to low 
20x20 each 
17x20 each 
16x20 each 
High to mid 
13x20 each 
13x20 each 
11x20 each 

Ezbar cable tricep 
19x65 
16x65 
13x65 
Overhead 
13x65 
12x65 
12x65 

Cable vbar tricep 
16x65
12x65 
10x65


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> Leg day
> 
> Arsenal squat
> 15x90 lol pussy shit
> 12x140 maybe one day will do real weight
> 12x140
> 
> Arsenal squat
> 12x140 fuck I suck Dick at this
> 10x140 embarrassing
> 8x140
> 
> Cjs ex wife machine
> 8x body weight this machine is stupid hard
> 9x body weight almost killed myself stopper didn’t attach fell to ground had to struggle to get it back up that was fun SMFH
> 8x body weight
> 
> Pendulum hip press
> 15x180
> 15x180 I’m gonna regret this for a few days
> 10x180 right upper calf starting to burn smh
> 
> 
> Nautilus leg extensions
> 14x95 damn really think I pulled my calf it burns
> 13x95
> 13x95
> 
> Tomorrow and next 3-4 days I will seriously regret this leg day sad part is that it’s some sissy weight I was doing.
> 
> Name these machines so I can call them by real names please


Clockwise, from upper left... 
Power Squat (I use this) 
Pendulum Squat
Hack Squat


----------



## Bobbyloads

Arsenal crazy handle tbar row
12x90
10x90 this shit hard as fuck 
8x90

Cable lat pulldown hog legs attachment 
15x100 this shit feel really good 
12x120
10x120

Seated cable row prime attachment 
13x160 great attachment 
13x140 perfect Weight for this piece 
14x140
Adjusted grip angle from tilted right to right 
16x120 damn hits dif part so good 
13x120
12x120 

Arsenal crazy hanging row thing 
12x70 plus bar 
11xsame 
10xsame 

Fuck I think I’m beat after 5 work outs 

Westside barbell lower Back machine 
15x25
15x25 this feels great on lower back can do more weight but wanna ease into it 
15x25

fucking monsters in here I have to step my game up lol feel like a lil bitch 

this green attachment is the shit my back gonna be sore tomorrow and day after


----------



## Bobbyloads

Arm day aka rest day 

Superset seated plate preacher and extended rope cable triceps 
3 sets

Superset DB curls and extended rope cable over head tricep 
3 sets 

Superset Seated bench overhead tricep ezbar and dB standing hammer preacher curls 
3 sets 

Superset high cable bicep curls and vbar cable triceps 
3 sets 

Superset dual extended pulley  cable triceps and bb ezbar  curls 
3 sets 

Tricep cable burnout 
DB bicep burnout 

Arms beat to shit boiiiiii! Gotta look good in my polo today lol have a family party


----------



## Bobbyloads

Leg day :0)

Cjs pengelon what ever  squat machine 
10x20 lbs you try more gay boys 
10x20
10x20

Power squat 
12x90
10x180
10x180 fuck I’m beat already lol 

Pendulum Hip press plate machine 
15x270
16x270
12 270 and there goes pain in the left knee lol 

Nautilus leg extension 
15x125
14x125
14x125

Nautilus leg curl
17x80
13x95
13x95 
11x95 
10x95 
10x95


----------



## PZT

awesome work


----------



## Bobbyloads

PZT said:


> awesome work


Ty besides the sissy weight amounts lol will get better eventually


----------



## PZT

I ve been seeing a lot of pros hitting the pendulum and hip press. Wish we had one. We have the basic hack and leg press at my gym. Luckily I we have a SSB bar which I have today. Need to real up the intensity on that today


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> Ty besides the sissy weight amounts lol will get better eventually


Don't worry about the weight, worry about what's happening internally to the muscles.

It's not simply the weight on machines anyway, it's moment arms and lever lengths, leverages, cams, etc...

The T-Bar Row at my gym, the weight is soooo far from the axis, it makes 90 lbs feel like 200 lbs. But as you pull it, the weight gets slightly closer to the axis, so in effect gets a little bit lighter the higher you go.


----------



## Bobbyloads

PZT said:


> I ve been seeing a lot of pros hitting the pendulum and hip press. Wish we had one. We have the basic hack and leg press at my gym. Luckily I we have a SSB bar which I have today. Need to real up the intensity on that today


Yeah these machines are awesome I just got lucky buddy opened up a gun by me


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> Don't worry about the weight, worry about what's happening internally to the muscles.
> 
> It's not simply the weight on machines anyway, it's moment arms and lever lengths, leverages, cams, etc...
> 
> The T-Bar Row at my gym, the weight is soooo far from the axis, it makes 90 lbs feel like 200 lbs. But as you pull it, the weight gets slightly closer to the axis, so in effect gets a little bit lighter the higher you go.


Yeah my legs killing me lol I’m staring to like leg day weird


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> Yeah my legs killing me lol I’m staring to like leg day weird


That Arsenal Pendulum Squat is a fantastic machine, from what I hear. Just keep hammering away at it, and go deep!!!!!


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> That Arsenal Pendulum Squat is a fantastic machine, from what I hear. Just keep hammering away at it, and go deep!!!!!


Yeah that ex wife one everyone at the gym loves it most people do with no weights and have a tough time


----------



## Bobbyloads

Incline smith 
Warm up 15x90
13x140
11x160
8x180

Decline smith 
15x140
13x140
11x140

Decline MTS 
15x120
14x120
10x120

Cable pec fly high to low 
20x40 20 each
19x40 
15x40
High to mid 
15x40 20 each 
13x40
12x40
Mid to mid 
17x30 15 each 
15x30
13x30

Single handle tricep cable 1 arm at a time 
20x20 each 
16x20  each 
14x20 each 

Extended rope cable triceps 
13x35 
10x35
9x35
Overhead 
8x50
9x42.5
8x42.5

Cable ezbar overhead 
10x50 oh boy they burning 
8x50
11x50


----------



## Bobbyloads

Nautilus xplod overhead press
15x180
12x180
11x180

Rotary shoulder press
10x160 this machine bad ass really feel shoulders 
11x145
10x145

Cable side delt raises 
10x25 each side 
10x25
10x25
9x25
8x25
Failure x 20 each side 

Rear delt fly machine 
18x110
13x120
12x120
11x120
14x110
11x110


----------



## Bobbyloads

Arsenal tbar plate row
12x70
12x70
10x70

Seated cable low row prime attachment level grip
12x160
12x160
11x160
Handle tilted tilted to the sides
10x160
12x140
11x140

Cable lat pulldown prime attachment
12x120
10x120
10x120

Cable lat pulldown hog legs attachment
10x120
10x120
8x120

DB trap shrugs
20x140 70 each side
18x150 75 each
14x150 75 each

DB  reverse twist n pull trap shrugs
10x100 50 each
9x90 45 each
9x80 40 each

Arsenal standing plate shrug
15x180
13x180
11x180


----------



## Skullcrusher

They got some kick ass machines at that gym!


----------



## Bobbyloads

Skullcrusher said:


> They got some kick ass machines at that gym!


Yeah it’s not far it’s right down 30 behind Bosak and that Cadillac dealership


----------



## sfw509

Bobbyloads said:


> Yeah it’s not far it’s right down 30 behind Bosak and that Cadillac dealership


What is the crowd like when you go?


----------



## Bobbyloads

sfw509 said:


> What is the crowd like when you go?


For sure a lot more jacked people lol it’s chill was really busy like one time so far everyone seems pretty decent most people stick to them selves and work out I’m not a real social person until I get use to someone so I don’t really start conversations unless seen the person A lot. But so far so good


----------



## Bobbyloads

Superset Bb curls and cable extended rope triceps 
3 sets 

Superset cable ezbar tricep and standing preacher dB hammer curls 
3 sets 

Cable ezbar overhead tricep and dB curls 
3 sets

Superset cable single handle triceps and high cable bicep curls 
3 sets 

Superset cable double extended handles tricep and seared plate preacher curls 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Leg day I’m on a steak lol 

Power squat 
12x180
12x180
12x180

Pengelon pentagon ex wife what ever crazy hard ass squat 
10x25 lol again you do more gai bois
8x25 Jesus this hurts 
6x25 smh

Nautilus leg extensions 
16x140
13x140
11x140

Nautilus seated leg curl 
20x110
17x125
12x140

Veritable press looks dangerous 
12x0 weight test run lol
10x90 gonna take some getting used to 
8x90 leg day over smh knee popped and almost pooped my self shit ain’t easy


----------



## sfw509

Vertical leg press... ( Said like Homer Simpson drooling over donuts)


----------



## Flyingdragon

Bobbyloads said:


> Leg day I’m on a steak lol
> 
> Power squat
> 12x180
> 12x180
> 12x180
> 
> Pengelon pentagon ex wife what ever crazy hard ass squat
> 10x25 lol again you do more gai bois
> 8x25 Jesus this hurts
> 6x25 smh
> 
> Nautilus leg extensions
> 16x140
> 13x140
> 11x140
> 
> Nautilus seated leg curl
> 20x110
> 17x125
> 12x140
> 
> Veritable press looks dangerous
> 12x0 weight test run lol
> 10x90 gonna take some getting used to
> 8x90 leg day over smh knee popped and almost pooped my self shit ain’t easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 12858


Only seen these on the west coast, takes a few uses to get use to it, but one of my favorites


----------



## Bobbyloads

Flyingdragon said:


> Only seen these on the west coast, takes a few uses to get use to it, but one of my favorites
> 
> 
> Flyingdragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only seen these on the west coast, takes a few uses to get use to it, but one of my favorites
Click to expand...

Yeah these are pretty bad ass made me wanna start doing legs happy I did already liking it


----------



## Bobbyloads

MTS incline 
Warm up 16x120
12x180
12x200
8x220
5x240
5x260
3x280

Smith incline 
7x180
7x180
7x180

Decline smith 
15x140
13x160
10x160
9x160
10x140
9x140

Cable pec fly’s high to mid 
18x25 each side 
16x25 each 
10x25 each 
Mid to mid 
13x20 each 
12x15 each 
10x15 each 

Cable extended rope overhead tricep
17x50
15x50
10x50

Cable ezbar overhead tricep 
13x57.5
13x57.5
11x57.5
Same just normal grip 
13x65 
11x65 
8x65 

Extended rope triceps very short test 
9x35
11x30
7x25

Cable single handle tricep very short rest 
11x15 each side 
14x10 each 
12x10 each


----------



## Bobbyloads

Cable side delt raises 
12x20 each 
12x20 each 
12x20 each
Tilted
15x15 each 
15x15 each 
15x15 each 

Smith shoulder press
10x140
8x160
8x180
5x200

Smith reverse facing front delt press
12x180
10x180
10x180 

Ezbar upright rows 
16x70
15x70
12x70

DB swing back shrugs 
15x100 50 each 
13x100 50 each 
12x110 55 each 

Standing plate machine shrugs 
16x230
15x230
15x230

Rear delt fly machine 
25x150
14x170
13x170
12x170
10x170
8x170


----------



## FearThaGear

I am glad to see that I am not the only one who does side raises with the cable machine. I never see anyone else doing these in my gym. I feel it alot more than using dumbells.


----------



## Bobbyloads

FearThaGear said:


> I am glad to see that I am not the only one who does side raises with the cable machine. I never see anyone else doing these in my gym. I feel it alot more than using dumbells.


I feel the resistance gives me the best burn and easy to adjust angles by holding the metal bar


----------



## CJ

FearThaGear said:


> I am glad to see that I am not the only one who does side raises with the cable machine. I never see anyone else doing these in my gym. I feel it alot more than using dumbells.


If you pair the two properly, you hit the entire force curve.

DBs are easy at the bottom, hardest as they go up.

And if you use the right line of pull on the cables, it's hardest at the bottom and gets easier as you go up.

A good lateral raise machine combines the two, constant tension, maybe even a cam to adjust the force curve to be more natural.

You can also get both out of the cables by turning your body 180°


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> If you pair the two properly, you hit the entire force curve.
> 
> DBs are easy at the bottom, hardest as they go up.
> 
> And if you use the right line of pull on the cables, it's hardest at the bottom and gets easier as you go up.
> 
> A good lateral raise machine combines the two, constant tension, maybe even a cam to adjust the force curve to be more natural.
> 
> You can also get both out of the cables by turning your body 180°


Thanks for the info but why are you up at 4am lol go back to sleep


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> Thanks for the info but why are you up at 4am lol go back to sleep


I'm up at 3:00 am EST. 😴😴😴


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> I'm up at 3:00 am EST. 😴😴😴


Damn bro what time you start work?


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> Damn bro what time you start work?


I'm on 0430 right now. We have start times 24/7, every 30 mins.


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> I'm on 0430 right now. We have start times 24/7, every 30 mins.


Damn I would cry would be super hard for me to make the gym after waking up that early what you guys haul?


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> Damn I would cry would be super hard for me to make the gym after waking up that early what you guys haul?


It's tough. Most days are 12-14 hours long. 

I work for a supermarket company, so food. I do perishables.


----------



## Bobbyloads

Ok yeah my buddy has a US foods account similar shit he brokers all the loads out though but they just keep sending him more non stop on top of all their own trucks they run. Guess we’ll be first to know if any food shortages happen lol


----------



## Send0

Question, for your cable flies are you supersetting the high, mid, and low pulley settings... or do you do them as separate exercises. 

I'm looking at other people's logs to get ideas on how to better time my own routine, and thought I'd ask other members questions who have a routine, or parts of their routine, similar to my own.


----------



## Send0

FearThaGear said:


> I am glad to see that I am not the only one who does side raises with the cable machine. I never see anyone else doing these in my gym. I feel it alot more than using dumbells.


I prefer lateral raises with the cable machine, the resistance throughout the ROM just feels better than dumbbells, and I get so much more muscle burn out of it.

I do like using dumbbells for heavy partials though.


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> Question, for your cable flies are you supersetting the high, mid, and low pulley settings... or do you do them as separate exercises.
> 
> I'm looking at other people's logs to get ideas on how to better time my own routine, and thought I'd ask other members questions who have a routine, or parts of their routine, similar to my own.


I don't do cable flies. I'll occasionally do machine flies though, so there's constant tension through the entire ROM, and there's slso bracing.

You could get bracing doing cables by sitting on a bench with back support though.

For pulley height though, set it for what you're trying to accomplish, what you're trying to target.


----------



## Bobbyloads

Send0 said:


> Question, for your cable flies are you supersetting the high, mid, and low pulley settings... or do you do them as separate exercises.
> 
> I'm looking at other people's logs to get ideas on how to better time my own routine, and thought I'd ask other members questions who have a routine, or parts of their routine, similar to my own.


I usually just go through them pretty quickly I’ll start with high to mid and maybe 15-20 second rest in between so I guess as separate workouts I just try to hit all angles that I get a good pump on.


----------



## Send0

Bobbyloads said:


> I usually just go through them pretty quickly I’ll start with high to mid and maybe 15-20 second rest in between so I guess as separate workouts I just try to hit all angles that I get a good pump on.


Ah! So closer to a giant set! Got it, and thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Bobbyloads

Giant s


Send0 said:


> Ah! So closer to a giant set! Got it, and thanks for the feedback.


Learn something new everyday giant set I still don’t even know names for most work outs lol


----------



## Bobbyloads

Arsenal tbar plate row
12x70
12x70
12x70

Seated cable row prime attachment straight grip
12x140
10x160
10x160
Attachment grip side angle outward 
12x140
10x140
10x140
Grip angle inward
11x140
10x120
10x120

Cable lat pulldown hog legs attachment 
13x140
11x140
9x140

Arsenal plate row machine 
10x90 each side 
10x90 each 
9x90 each 

West side barbell that lower back plate leg swing machine shit
12x50
10x50
10x50 thats feels so good on Lower back


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> West side barbell that lower back plate leg swing machine shit
> 12x50
> 10x50
> 10x50 thats feels so good on Lower back


It's called a Reverse Hyper


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> It's called a Reverse Hyper


Your like a work out machine encyclopedia lol


----------



## Bobbyloads

It was Sunday arm day aka rest day but didn’t log it some dude jumped in in a machine I was using and he showed me some work outs and holy fuck did I have a pump.

will be using his technique from now on on all my workouts it fucking works. My bicep was so pumped I got a new peak that was not there before. Shit 100% shocked my muscles exactly what I needed not ready to do it with legs yet and most likely tomorrow will be leg day but super excited to do it on the rest of the muscle groups


----------



## CohibaRobusto

What did you do different?


----------



## Bobbyloads

He had me doing 3 sets of up to 25 light weight after every 3 sets of the heavy work out.

So I would do BB biceps 3 sets of like 70lbs once done grab a 30 lbs and do 3 sets of as close to 25 as possible did that with biceps and triceps my fucking biceps hurt to fucking flex right now


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> He had me doing 3 sets of up to 25 light weight after every 3 sets of the heavy work out.
> 
> So I would do BB biceps 3 sets of like 70lbs once done grab a 30 lbs and do 3 sets of as close to 25 as possible did that with biceps and triceps my fucking biceps hurt to fucking flex right now


Down sets are great. Use heavy top sets to get the mechanical tension, then down sets to fatigue the fibers. John Meadows was big into that, RIP Mountain Dog.


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> Down sets are great. Use heavy top sets to get the mechanical tension, then down sets to fatigue the fibers. John Meadows was big into that, RIP Mountain Dog.


Yeah I never really got it until the guy personally showed me and pushed me today was crazy all from telling him he can jump on the seated preacher cause I was doing upper sets he fucking broke my biceps lol they hurt so bad


----------



## Bobbyloads

Leg day still rolling 

Ex wife squat 
8x25 
8x25
11x25

Power squat facing in 
12x180
12x230
10x230
Normal facing 
9x230
8x230
6x230 think done squatting thighs burning 🔥 

Nautilus leg extension 
18x125 
16x125
14x125

Nautilus seated leg curl 
25x110 it’s got to be 110 degrees in here doors shut im drenched about to pass out but not giving up 
18x140
16x140
12x140
13x140
10x140

I’m beat to shit I have to start learning about the legs now and the leg muscles what work outs to hit what part since I see now I will be doing legs from now on time to educate my self like I did with all the other parts I’ve been working out


----------



## FearThaGear

I have to ask.....What is an Ex wife squat lol


----------



## Bobbyloads

That’s a CJ question lmao pengelon  I think some shit like that squat machine I got a pic I’ll attach gym owner says the call it the ex wife easier to say lol but it’s brutal people do it with no weight


----------



## sfw509

Are those Nautilus machines the ones with the "bike chain" that raises and lowers the weight?


----------



## CJ

FearThaGear said:


> I have to ask.....What is an Ex wife squat lol


He has an Arsenal Pendulum Squat at his gym, the lucky prick!!!


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> Leg day still rolling
> 
> Ex wife squat
> 8x25
> 8x25
> 11x25
> 
> Power squat facing in
> 12x180
> 12x230
> 10x230
> Normal facing
> 9x230
> 8x230
> 6x230 think done squatting thighs burning 🔥
> 
> Nautilus leg extension
> 18x125
> 16x125
> 14x125
> 
> Nautilus seated leg curl
> 25x110 it’s got to be 110 degrees in here doors shut im drenched about to pass out but not giving up
> 18x140
> 16x140
> 12x140
> 13x140
> 10x140
> 
> I’m beat to shit I have to start learning about the legs now and the leg muscles what work outs to hit what part since I see now I will be doing legs from now on time to educate my self like I did with all the other parts I’ve been working out


It's a solid routine Bobby. You could also do the leg curls BEFORE the Squats, to get some blood in the legs. I do it, it feels better, it was a John Meadows tip. 

Only gap is there's no hip hinge exercise for the hamstrings, like an RDL. Otherwise, the exercise selection looks solid!!!!


----------



## CJ

Just noticed that you do the Power Squat facing both directions. If it's anything like the machine at my gym, you're a freakin mad man!!! 

The thing is brutal, and it's amazing how the 2 different directions hit the legs in 2 totally different ways. On mine, facing out absolutely crushes my quads, almost like a hack. Facing in seem to hit my leg muscles almost evenly, a good overall builder of strength. 

I alternate between the 2 over time. I'll do 1 direction for awhile, then switch over after a few months or whatever. 

Great machine.


----------



## Bobbyloads

sfw509 said:


> Are those Nautilus machines the ones with the "bike chain" that raises and lowers the weight?


Have not seen  any with bike chains will look next time I’m there


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> It's a solid routine Bobby. You could also do the leg curls BEFORE the Squats, to get some blood in the legs. I do it, it feels better, it was a John Meadows tip.
> 
> Only gap is there's no hip hinge exercise for the hamstrings, like an RDL. Otherwise, the exercise selection looks solid!!!!


They have some crazy hip machine lol I’ll send pics next time I’m there you strap in and hump the air lmao people seem to love it it’s a frequently used machine there are a few others I need to learn still


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> They have some crazy hip machine lol I’ll send pics next time I’m there you strap in and hump the air lmao people seem to love it it’s a frequently used machine there are a few others I need to learn still


Hip thrusts, they work the glutes. Not so much the hamstrings though.


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> Hip thrusts, they work the glutes. Not so much the hamstrings though.


Whats the hip  hinge workouts?


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> Whats the hip  hinge workouts?


Deadlifts/RDLs, using BB, DB, Smith Machine. 

There's also the hip extension machine, where your heels are locked behind a pad and you lean forward and straighten back out with your bodyweight or holding weight plates. 

Your gym probably haa reverse hyper machine and/or a GHD also.


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> Deadlifts/RDLs, using BB, DB, Smith Machine.
> 
> There's also the hip extension machine, where your heels are locked behind a pad and you lean forward and straighten back out with your bodyweight or holding weight plates.
> 
> Your gym probably haa reverse hyper machine and/or a GHD also.


Ok got you like that one you posted earlier in this thread deadlifts are next on my list I’m gonna start small weights and get laughed at but who cares lol I can’t do squats lol can’t reach the bar need to get my stretch game going it’s sad


----------



## Bobbyloads

Decline smith bench press 
16x140
15x160
12x160
25x90
25x110
21x110

Smith incline bench 
8x180
8x180 little tough 
7x180 
22x90
17x90 yeah def feel it 
15x90

Cable pec fly’s  high to low
17x25 each side 
13x25 each 
12x25 each 
22x15 each 
17x15 each boobs on  🔥 
20x10 each 

High to mid 
18x20 each side. 
14x20 each 
11x20 each 
25x10 each 
25x10 each 
25x10 each 

Extended rope cable triceps 
18x42.5 
11x50
11x42.5
25x25 
25x25 triceps on 🔥 
22x25

Cable vbar triceps 
16x65 
14x65 
11x65
25x30 
25x35
21x35

Ezbar scull crushers 
12x70
13x70
6x70 triceps say they not have working anymore


----------



## Bobbyloads

Bad idea shoulder day right after brutal chest day yesterday smh 

Smith seated overhead press 
Warmup 18x90
12x140
11x160
8x180
25x90
21x90
19x90

Cable side delt raises 
10x25 each side 
10x25 each 
8x25 each 
25x15 each Jesus 🔥 
19x15 each 
18x15 each 

Rear delt fly machine 
15x150
13x150
13x150
25x100
25x100
25x100

Standing shrug machine 
20x270
17x270
13x270
25x180
25x180
25x180

DB side raises 
25x15
25x20 🔥 🔥 🔥 
27x15

fuck I’m actually starting to think we’ll not think see that I’m getting pretty big I need to shed this fucking weight last thing left I have to accomplish already doing legs I think very soon I have to take this weight shit seriously and fucking do it will be a waste of being jacked


----------



## CohibaRobusto

I think all the leg work you're doing now is going to help you lean out some. Your body is going to use a lot more calories more efficiently having your legs developed. Those are (should be) the biggest muscles on your body.


----------



## Bobbyloads

CohibaRobusto said:


> I think all the leg work you're doing now is going to help you lean out some. Your body is going to use a lot more calories more efficiently having your legs developed. Those are (should be) the biggest muscles on your body.


Yeah only after the 3-4 weeks want ever it has been in noticing a big difference but still need to throw a diet  and cardio in there been eating pretty good but can be better


----------



## Blusoul24

Bobbyloads said:


> He had me doing 3 sets of up to 25 light weight after every 3 sets of the heavy work out.
> 
> So I would do BB biceps 3 sets of like 70lbs once done grab a 30 lbs and do 3 sets of as close to 25 as possible did that with biceps and triceps my fucking biceps hurt to fucking flex right now



Did you do all three heavy, and then all three light, or alternate 1 and 1?


----------



## Bobbyloads

Blusoul24 said:


> Did you do all three heavy, and then all three light, or alternate 1 and 1?


Just like Written down heavies first and lights after my shoulders were swollen lol was amazing


----------



## Bobbyloads

Gym has been kicking my ass had to takeoff 2 days was hard to make it in today but I’m ready now gonna switch it up no Sunday arm day funday back and bicep day 

Arsenal tbar row
10x90
10x90
9x90

Seated  cable row shot prime attachment straight position
14x180
12x180
10x180
Handle tilted in 
21x120
19x100
16x100 don’t wot the same for back feel too much biceps 

Seated cable low row bigger prime attachment grip facing out 
14x140
12x140
12x140

Cable lat pulldown hog legs attachment 
14x140
10x140
11x120

Nautilus leverage row
15x45 each side 
10x70 each side 
8x70 

Nautilus preacher curl machine 
10x110
9x95
8x95
19x50
17x50
16x50

DB bicep curls 
8x35 each 
8x30
8x30
25x15
21x15
18x15 

DB hammer curls 
8x40 each 
8x35
8x35
22x20
15x20
17x20


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> Gym has been kicking my ass had to takeoff 2 days was hard to make it in today but I’m ready now gonna switch it up no Sunday arm day funday back and bicep day


Good, you're working hard and need the rest to grow. You're on the right track, now put some damn weight on the pendulum squat!!!  😘


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> Good, you're working hard and need the rest to grow. You're on the right track, now put some damn weight on the pendulum squat!!!  😘


I have been lol 25lbs lmao


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> I have been lol 25lbs lmao


That's Democrat weight. 🤣


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> That's Democrat weight. 🤣


Need to get woke first to get to republican weight it’s a process I’ll get there lol


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> Need to get woke first to get to republican weight it’s a process I’ll get there lol


I'm jealous of your gym. My place has a few really nice pieces, but it needs a good pulldown and another compound leg machine. I'd ❤️LOVE❤️ to try the Pendulum.


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> I'm jealous of your gym. My place has a few really nice pieces, but it needs a good pulldown and another compound leg machine. I'd ❤️LOVE❤️ to try the Pendulum.


It was pure luck for me but I’m thankful cause these machines got me actually doing legs otherwise I prob would never start


----------



## Bobbyloads

Hammer iso lateral incline 
Warmup 12x180
10x230
10x250
8x250
25x140
20x140
17x140

Smith incline press
10x140
8x160
6x180
25x90
25x90
20x90

Extended rope cable triceps 
21x42.5 
12x42.5 
12x42.5
18x30
25x25
25x25

Decline smith 
12x140
11x140
10x14

Kind of superseted between this and decline and the cable extended rope too busy today 

Ezbar cable triceps 
21x65
14x65 
12x65
Overhead 
18x65
16x65
10x65 

Superset cable pec fly’s and vbar cable tricep 
3 sets 

MTS decline 
15x80 Damn felt like 200 lol chest beat 
25x60
17x60 

All my shit is already hurting gonna feel good next 2 days 😊


----------



## Bobbyloads

Leg press 
Warm up 15x90
16x180
15x270
12x360

Power squat facing in 
12x180
12x230
12x230

Hack squat 
10x180 Damn that was hard 
8x180
6x180 yeah no ex wife machine today lol 

Laying on stomach leg curl machine 
20x65 
15x80
12x80

Nautilus leg extension 
15x110
19x110
19x110
15x110
14x110



5 work outs seems light to me but my ass is kicked any recommendations on doing something different or any advice please let me know just trying to get use to this shit it’s only been like a month and a half but I’m seeing the difference in my legs


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Calves?


----------



## Bobbyloads

CohibaRobusto said:


> Calves?


Yeah I have pretty big calves already not really concentrating on them


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Bobbyloads said:


> Yeah I have pretty big calves already not really concentrating on them


Just hit them like 3 sets of 10 at least. This leg work doesn't have to be solely about aesthetics. Think of it as training your muscles to use more calories and decrease bodyfat.

And nobody will knock you for having huge ass calves.


----------



## Bobbyloads

CohibaRobusto said:


> Just hit them like 3 sets of 10 at least. This leg work doesn't have to be solely about aesthetics. Think of it as training your muscles to use more calories and decrease bodyfat.
> 
> And nobody will knock you for having huge ass calves.


True today my ass was kicked lol


----------



## CohibaRobusto

I like the seated calf raise lately because it's almost like a nice break sitting down the whole time and between sets. Pretty chill way to finish leg day.


----------



## Bobbyloads

CohibaRobusto said:


> I like the seated calf raise lately because it's almost like a nice break sitting down the whole time and between sets. Pretty chill way to finish leg day.


Yeah they have a cool one here I will try it next time lol


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> Leg press
> Warm up 15x90
> 16x180
> 15x270
> 12x360
> 
> Power squat facing in
> 12x180
> 12x230
> 12x230
> 
> Hack squat
> 10x180 Damn that was hard
> 8x180
> 6x180 yeah no ex wife machine today lol
> 
> Laying on stomach leg curl machine
> 20x65
> 15x80
> 12x80
> 
> Nautilus leg extension
> 15x110
> 19x110
> 19x110
> 15x110
> 14x110
> 
> 
> 
> 5 work outs seems light to me but my ass is kicked any recommendations on doing something different or any advice please let me know just trying to get use to this shit it’s only been like a month and a half but I’m seeing the difference in my legs


That's a solid mix of exercises, I wouldn't even add the Pendulum Squats to it. I'd pick either Hacks or Pendulum.


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> That's a solid mix of exercises, I wouldn't even add the Pendulum Squats to it. I'd pick either Hacks or Pendulum.


Prob go with hack until I get better at this ty kind sir is that enough workouts?


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> Prob go with hack until I get better at this ty kind sir is that enough workouts?


Do you mean enough exercises?

I think so. Are you making progress session to session, able to add more reps and/or weight most times? If yes, you're good.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Good job bobbytakesloads


----------



## Bobbyloads

Bro Bundy said:


> Good job bobbytakesloads


😢


----------



## Bobbyloads

Cable side delt raises 
12x25 each 
12x25 each 
11x25 each 
25x15 each 
21x15 each 
18x15 each 

MTS shoulder press
12x260
12x260
10x280
15x200

Smith seated press
15x90
12x140
6x160

Smith incline front delt press 
11x160
12x140
10x140

Rear delt fly machine
17x170
15x170
12x170
25x100
25x120

Standing shrug machine 
20x270
20x270
17x270
Facing reverse 
12x270
12x270
9x270


----------



## Bobbyloads

Hammer iso lateral row 
Warmup 15x90 each side 
12x135 each side 
13x135 each 
12x135 each 

Tbar row
16x90
12x100
11x100

Seated cable row
14x180
12x200
8x220

Damn not at the new gym doing back feels like I’m cheating. Back and legs a must at the other gym but my son wanted to go swimming for a bit I’ll sacrifice for him any-day.

Cable lat pulldown 
15x140
12x140
10x140

Hammer iso lateral lat pulldown 
15x140
10x160
8x160

MTS high row 
15x60 each side 
15x60 each 
15x60 each 

Cable dual pulley row 
19x50
16x60
13x60

Think done


----------



## TODAY

Good lord, this log is like a catalog of crazy muscle contraptions.


----------



## Bobbyloads

TODAY said:


> Good lord, this log is like a catalog of crazy muscle contraptions.


What’s wrong explain please


----------



## TODAY

What's wrong is that I don't have access to most these wild contraptions and I am jealous


----------



## Bobbyloads

TODAY said:


> What's wrong is that I don't have access to most these wild contraptions and I am jealous


Oh I was thinking I was doing something wrong wants to know to fix lol


----------



## CJ

TODAY said:


> What's wrong is that I don't have access to most these wild contraptions and I am jealous


I hate him, just for the Pendulum Squat. 😡


----------



## Bobbyloads

Gonna try some dif shit today 

Chest:

Smith incline 
Warmup 15x90
14x140
12x160
8x180
25x90

Smith decline 
13x140
13x140
12x140
25x90

Cable pec fly bench style hold 
19x30 each side 
13x35 each side 
13x30 each 
25x20 each 


Supersets:

Extended rope tricep pull downs and ezbar bicep curls 
3 sets 1 set low weight try to get to 25 reps 

Ezbar cable tricep overhead and dB standing preacher hammer curls 
3 sets and 1 max rep light 

Ezbar cable triceps and dB bicep curls 
3 sets 1 max rep light 

Have to finish with chest cause dumb asses keep hogging machines not even working out pisses me off whole gym session assholes talking not working out blocking machines mirrors wtf stay home if you gonna be taking up space here wtf people trying to get jacked you fucks smh really gets me going ducking up my work out plan ducking dicks 

Hammer iso plate decline wanted the fucking MTS but no 🤦‍♂️ 
14x180
12x180
12x180

Almost a perfect workout


----------



## Bobbyloads

Another leg day :0) 

Power squat facing in 
15x180
15x230
12x270 getting easier 
Facing out 
10x270
9x270
8x270

Hack squat 
10x180
8x180
5x180 and I think I’m squatted out lol 

Nautilus leg extension 
20x125
14x140
13x155

Leg curl laying on stomach 
15x110
12x110
10x110

Nautilus seated calf machine 
25x95
30x110
20x140
18x140 yeah they gonna hurt tomorrow already feel it 
25x125
20x125 feel gonna hurt like fuck lol this machine puts a lot of stress on the foot to get it going


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith seated press
Warm up 15x90
12x140
10x160
8x160
25x90
18x110
15x110

Cable side delt raises 
10x25 each side 
10x25 each 
10x25 each 
25x15 each 
25x15 each 
25x15 each 

Rear delt face pulls 
15x35
15x35
15x35
15x42.5
12x50
12x50 man these fell good need to do them more 

Rear delt flys 
13x150
13x150
11x150
25x120

MTS shoulder press
8x260
8x280
7x300


----------



## Bobbyloads

Decline bench press 
Warmup 20x135
20x155
15x175
13x175
12x175

Nautilus vertical chest press slow negative 
12x125 man that burns nice 
11x125 damn pup is 🥜‘ s 
9x125 
No slow neg 
15x155
10x175
8x175

Crazy Arsenal plate chest fly machine 
14x90
10x90
8x90

Cable pec fly’s  high to low 
30 each side to failure no rest 
25 each side to failure no rest 
20 each side to failure no rest

Low to mid 
25 each to failure no rest 
20 each to failure no rest 
15 each to failure no rest 

Mid to mid 
25 same 
20 same 
15 same 

Prime grip triceps 
15x50
16x57.5 
12x57.5

Cable vbar tricep 
22x57.5
18x65
18x57.5
22x50
17x42.5 
18x35

Crazy Arsenal tricep machine 
25x45
20x90
20x90
20x90

Same slow neg
10x90
10x90
10x90

Great fucking work out


----------



## Bobbyloads

Cheating on my back day gym 😢 

Tbar rows 
20x70
18x95
12x120
7x145

Seated cable row no rests between 

12x180
Failure x 160
Failure x 140

10x200
Failure x 180
Failure x 160

12x180
Failure x 160
Failure x 140

Cable lat pull downs no rest between 

8x160
Failure x 140
Failure x 120

8x140
8x120
5x100

8x120
8x100
8x85

Cable back long bar standing pull downs 
18x50
10x57.5
9x50
8x50 

Ezbar 21’s
21x50
21x60
21x60

Superset standing shrug machine facing in and dB hammer curls 
3 sets 

Superset same shrugs facing out and dB curls 
3 sets 

MTS bicep curls 
9x70 each arm 
10x60 each arm 
13x50 each arm


----------



## Bobbyloads

Leg day dropping the weight on the squats don’t think I was going deep enough gonna try this out see what happens 

Hack squat 
12x90
12x140
12x150
Huge difference going the 2-3 inches lower whole different type of hurt lol 

Power squat facing in 
12x150
12x180
12x180
Way fucking harder 

Pengelon pentagon ex wife what ever squat 
6x25 almost died 
5x25 ok squats done 

Nautilus leg extension 
16x125 I’m about to puke 🤮 it’s like 130 degrees in this gym I’m drenched as fuck  suck it up stop being a pussy if I puke I puke lol hardest parts over rest came walk 
15x125 quick break by fan 
15x125
13x125 make up for missed ex wife 

Leg curl machine laying on stomach 
13x110
11x110
8x110

Have no idea if I’m gonna puke first or pass out 🤦‍♂️ 

Arsenal crazy calf machine 
20x200
20x220
20x240


----------



## CJ

Called a Donkey Calf machine.


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> Called a Donkey Calf machine.


Of course you would know lmao you ever thought about writing a book in fitness equipment lol


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith incline 
Warm up 20x90
8x180
8x190
5x200
15x140 no rest drop to 15x90

ISO lateral bench 
14x140
12x160
9x180
20x90

Cable pec fly’s jumped in with someone dif angles 
6 sets 3 each work out 

Mid to mid 
19x25 each 
20x25 each 
19x25 each 

Extended rope cable triceps 
17x50
11x50
13x42.5
20x30
20x25

Ezbar cable triceps 
17x57.5
16x57.5
18x57.5
Overhead 
13x65 
12x65 
16x65 

Single rope cable tricep 
13x15 each 
20x10 each 
17x10 each 

Tried doing a MTS decline chest done


----------



## Bobbyloads

Tbar plate row
19x90
16x100
14x110
Narrow slanted grip
11x100
12x90
11x90

ISO lateral plate row
12x135 each side
10x160 each side
10x160 each side

Cable lat pulldown with handles attached to bar
18x120
12x140
13x120

Cable low rows
7x200 7x180 7x160 no rest drop set

7x180 7x160 7x140 no rest drop set

Back is fucking cashed out

10 wide grip ezbar 10 narrow grip ez bar 10 hammer db curls
3 sets  this shit is painful as fuck almost couldn’t finish 3rd set

Seated decline dB biceps
10x20 each arm
10x20 each
11x20 each

3 sets of the first 2 exercises in this tic tac video 
https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMRA5Q64R/

First one hits the bicep pretty damn good completely different feeling then usual

Not a fan of the second one feels awkward and takes for ever to get a pump


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith overhead press seated
12x140
12x150
9x160
6x170
5x180
20x110

Side delt cable raises 
15x25 each side 
15x25 each side 
12x25 each side 
20x15 each side 

Cable shoulder from bottom to top with low row attachment tic tac video idea 
12x35
10x42.5 damn feels weird but hits the shoulders good 
9x42.5

Cable from bottom to top pull with lat pulldown bar another tic tac idea 
15x50
13x50
10x50 damn keeping this one in the rotation 

Cable face pulls 
17x42.5
15x50
13x50

Incline bench dB laying on stomach rear delt flys another tic tac video lol
20x30 15 each hand 
20x30 15 each 
18x40 20 each felt really good adding to rotation as well 

Rear delt fly machine 
15x130 couldn’t do 150 the rear deltas exhausted 
14x130
12x130
https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMRUdtHoK/



damn if my fat ass just lost 20-30 lbs would be so satisfying 😢


----------



## Bobbyloads

Superset incline smith bench and ezbar cable overhead tricep 
4 sets raising weight each time 
5th set low weight max reps 

Superset flat bench smith and vbar cable triceps 
3 sets regular 
1 set light weight max rep 

Superset decline smith and extended rope cable triceps 
3 sets regular 
4th light weight max reps 

Super set seated tricep dip plate machine and MTS decline press 
3 sets 

Superset cable fly’s and single bare cable triceps 
3 sets 

Mid to mid cable chest fly’s to failure 
2 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Leg day not at good gym 😢 

Linear leg press
25x180 
25x270
20x360
15x450

V squat facing in 
15x90
12x180
12x180

Superset MTS leg extensions and straight bar biceps 
3 sets 

Superset MTS kneeling leg curls and 21 ezbar bicep curls 
3 sets 

Superset standing calf raises and high cable bicep curls 
3 sets 

Standing preacher hammer curls 
3 sets 

Standing preacher curls 
3 sets 

Light weight dB burn out curls 
2 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Landline tbar rows with vbar and long grip attachment pics will be included
12x45 plus bar
15x70
14x95
9x120

Cable lat push downs 
17x50
14x57.5
11x57.5
10x57.5
11x57.5
7x57.5

Cable dual pulley row
17x60
16x60
13x60

Cable low row side handles longer bar
12x160
12x140
10x140
Long handle extension
12x120
12x120
14x120

Cable face pulls
17x50
14x57.5
13x57.5

Seated one arm cable pulls
12x50 each arm
12x57.5
10x57.5

Shrug machine plate
12x270
11x270
10x270

Mixed it up today had 2 days off getting better from a throat infection could not go to hard but had good mind to muscle connection did volume felt really good was about to not go at all today


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith incline 
12x140
12x160
9x180
4x200 weak sauce ass today 
25x90

ISO lateral incline press 
12x180
7x230 man not blasting strength straight went to trash can’t even do 10@230 wtf can’t wait for this stupid break to be over and get back on that blasty blast.
6.5 lol x230 weak ass smh
25x90

ISO lateral decline
20x140
20x160
15x180
25x90

MTS decline 
13x120
12x120
11x100
25x80

Pec fly machine 
13x150
11x150
10x150
25x120

Ezbar cable overhead tricep 
25x72.5
21x80
20x80
Regular 
15x65 
15x65 
13x65 

Cable cross triceps shoulders back 
13x10 each side holy shit these hit the triceps like nothing I ever felt before feels like a while dif muscle or some shit 
17x10 each for sure adding to every tricep day from now on 
17x10 each side 
14x10 damn feels great 

Cable single handle tricep 
25x20 each arm 
20x25 each 
25x15 each 

I’m a weak ass bitch 😢 but pump good though 😃


----------



## Trendkill

Time to start powerlifting.


----------



## Bobbyloads

Trendkill said:


> Time to start powerlifting.


Kind of hard with a bad shoulder and 2 bad knees lol


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith seated shoulder press
15x90
15x110
10x120
15x90

Cable low to high pull ups 
17x50
15x57.5
12x65
11x57.5

Side delt cable raises 
8x25 each 
12x20 each 
13x20 each 

Incline bench on stomach dB shrugs 
15x60 30 each 
15x70 35 each 
16x70 35 each these really work good AF
15x80 once you figure out the angle hits the traps super good 

DB side raises 
8x20 each 
18x25 each 
12x30 each 

Superset rear delt fly machine and ezbar bb 21 curls 
3 sets 

Seated preacher plate curl machine 
12x70
10x70
9x70

Standing preacher dB hammer curls 
11x30 each arm 
13x30 each
10x 30 each 

Cable bicep curls single handle one at a time 
3 sets watching bears game as well not counting to write down 

Cable hammer curls with single rope attachment 
3 sets burn outs

https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMRHVuXE4/


----------



## FearThaGear

Bobbyloads said:


> Smith seated shoulder press
> 15x90
> 15x110
> 10x120
> 15x90
> 
> Cable low to high pull ups
> 17x50
> 15x57.5
> 12x65
> 11x57.5
> 
> Side delt cable raises
> 8x25 each
> 12x20 each
> 13x20 each
> 
> Incline bench on stomach dB shrugs
> 15x60 30 each
> 15x70 35 each
> 16x70 35 each these really work good AF
> 15x80 once you figure out the angle hits the traps super good
> 
> DB side raises
> 8x20 each
> 18x25 each
> 12x30 each
> 
> Superset rear delt fly machine and ezbar bb 21 curls
> 3 sets
> 
> Seated preacher plate curl machine
> 12x70
> 10x70
> 9x70
> 
> Standing preacher dB hammer curls
> 11x30 each arm
> 13x30 each
> 10x 30 each
> 
> Cable bicep curls single handle one at a time
> 3 sets watching bears game as well not counting to write down
> 
> Cable hammer curls with single rope attachment
> 3 sets burn outs
> 
> https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMRHVuXE4/


I haven't read through all of your log but something that you might try for your rear delts and traps that works awesome for me on shoulder days is doing upright rows with cables.

If you use a straight bar similar to something you would do tricep pushdowns with and stand back a step or two and pull up and back, you can really feel them in your rear delts and especially traps.

This might be similar to what you have labeled as "cable low to high pull-ups" or at least what I picture them to be but just stepping back a bit and pulling back and up at the same time up to your chin/neck.


----------



## Bobbyloads

FearThaGear said:


> I haven't read through all of your log but something that you might try for your rear delts and traps that works awesome for me on shoulder days is doing upright rows with cables.
> 
> If you use a straight bar similar to something you would do tricep pushdowns with and stand back a step or two and pull up and back, you can really feel them in your rear delts and especially traps.
> 
> This might be similar to what you have labeled as "cable low to high pull-ups" or at least what I picture them to be but just stepping back a bit and pulling back and up at the same time up to your chin/neck.


Started doing those love em


----------



## Bobbyloads

Power squat facing in 
14x180
12x230
12x230
Facing regular 
8x230
10x180
10x180

Pendulum hip press
18x270
20x270
20x270

Nautilus leg extension 
20x110
19x125
16x125
20x110
15x110 they burning 🔥 
13x110

Paramount leg curl 
20x100
11x120
10x120

Missed this gym finally had extra time today 

West side barbell lower back thing machine 
12x50
12x50
12x50
Haven’t done this in a while had to back feels way better when I do


----------



## ATLRigger

Bobbyloads said:


> Leg day not at good gym 😢
> 
> Linear leg press
> 25x180
> 25x270
> 20x360
> 15x450
> 
> V squat facing in
> 15x90
> 12x180
> 12x180
> 
> Superset MTS leg extensions and straight bar biceps
> 3 sets
> 
> Superset MTS kneeling leg curls and 21 ezbar bicep curls
> 3 sets
> 
> Superset standing calf raises and high cable bicep curls
> 3 sets
> 
> Standing preacher hammer curls
> 3 sets
> 
> Standing preacher curls
> 3 sets
> 
> Light weight dB burn out curls
> 2 sets


Dude ur leg day is crazy


----------



## Bobbyloads

ATLRigger said:


> Dude ur leg day is crazy


Really I feel I’m not doing enough but my legs dead after


----------



## Bobbyloads

Arsenal tbar row
14x70
12x70
10x70

Cable Low row prime grip tilted in 
14x140
13x140
11x140

Cable low row long bar 
12x140
9x140
9x140

Cable lat pulldown 
14x120
10x120
9x120
Reverse grip
13x85
13x100
10x120

Cable long bar back pull downs 
13x50
10x57.5
9x57.5

Nautilus lat pulldown machine 
12x140
11x140
10x140

My back is beyond done 😊 🔥 🐿

https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMRxStPrt/


https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMRxS3Gu3/


----------



## Bobbyloads

Damn seems like it’s been forever at the gym only 2 days 🤦‍♂️ 

Incline smith bench press
Warmup 20x90
12x140
10x160
7x180 Damn I’m weak as fuck this cant continue 
17x110

Smith decline 
16x110
13x120
12x120
25x90

MTS decline 
11x120
15x100
14x100
25x80

Cable pec fly drop sets high to mid 

30lbs 25lbs 20lbs 
25lbs 20lbs 15lbs 
20lbs 15lbs 10lbs
The pump though 💪🏼 

Kneeling cable pec fly’s high to low 
17x15 each 
18x15 each 
16x15 each 

Cable extended rope tricep drop set 

42.5lbs 35lbs 30lbs 
35lbs 30lbs 25lbs
30 25 20

Cable ezbar overhead tricep  drop set

72.5 - 65 - 57.5
72.5 - 65 - 57.5
25x57.5

Cable tricep hammer
15x15 each 
15x15 each 
25x10 each 
Back grip
20x10 each 
18x10 each 
16x10 each


----------



## Bobbyloads

Was gonna do shoulders chest and triceps too beat today sore AF so biceps it is maybe rear delts 

Ezbar curls mid grip
16x60
14x70
10x80
Narrow grip
10x60
13x50
13x50
Mid grip
25x40

DB hammer curls 
10x35 each 
9x35 each 
8x35 each 
11x25 each 

Incline curls 
15x15 each 
16x20 each 
8x25 each 

Single db hold sides curls 
10x40
11x35
13x40

Reverse ezbar curls 
10x60
10x60
7x60

Standing trap shrug machine 
20x180
20x180
20x180
15x230
14x230
13x230

Superset rear delt fly machine and standing dB shrugs 
3 sets

Rear delt fly machine 
13x150
12x150
10x150


----------



## Bobbyloads

Having some hip lower back pain was gonna do legs but back instead less pain 

Tbar row
15x90
10x135
10x135
10x135

ISO lateral plate row 
12x135 each side 
12x135 each 
12x135 each 

Cable lat pulldown drop set 
140lbs 120 100
120 100 85
120 100 85

Cable low row drop set 
160lbs 140 120
140 120 100
140 120 100

Cable straight arm pulldowns
13x57.5
10x57.5
8x57.5 back is done as fuck 

Cable side delt raises drop sets 
25lbs 20 15 each arm 
20 15 10 each arm 
12x20 each couldn’t do a drop set lol 

Incline on stomach side delt dB raises
20x15 each arm 
17x15 each 
16x15 each 

DB side raises 
20 lbs each burnout


----------



## Bobbyloads

Having lower back pain feels like a strain on the lower left side need a leg day bad gonna try to get it done carefully 

Linear leg press 
25x180
25x270 hard to get left leg up lol besides that not too bad 
20x360
20x360
12x450
10x450 this one hurt a bit lol 

Leg extensions 
15x115
15x115
15x115
11x130
11x145
11x145

MTS kneeling leg curl 
12x90 each leg 
8x100 each 
9x90 each 

Seated preacher plate curl drop set 
75lbs 65 55 
75lbs 65 55 
65lbs 55 45

Ezbar 21 curls 
3 sets 

Ezbar reverse curls 
12x40 
12x40
12x40

Standing preacher curls 
3 sets 

MTS bicep curls 
3 sets 

Db curls 
25x15 each 
20x15
15x15


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith incline 
14x140
11x160
7x180
4x200
1x220
25x110

ISO lateral incline press
12x180
9x180
8x180

ISO lateral decline 
17x180
14x180
12x180

Pec fly machine focus on ending straightening arms out 
10x150
10x130
10x130
20x130

Cable pec fly drop sets 
High to mid 
25lbs 20 15

Mid to mid 
20lbs 15 10 

High tops 
25lbs 20 15

Cable extended rope triceps drop sets 
42.5lbs 35 30
35lbs 30 25 
30lbs 25 20

Cable extended rope tricep overhead 
3 sets

Cable single arm hammer triceps 
3 sets 

Cable reverse grip tricep 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith shoulder press 
15x90
15x110
15x120
12x130
12x130

Cable shoulder pull bottom to top
15x57.5
12x65 
12x65 
12x65 

Cable rear delt side fly 
3 sets 

Cable rear delt crossover flys 
3 sets 

Superset cable side delt raises and cable extended rope face pulls 
3 sets 

Lateral raises machine 
12x100
12x100
12x100

Standing plate shrug machine 
20x180 
20x180
18x180
18x180
16x180
14x180


----------



## Bobbyloads

Arsenal tbar row
12x70
12x70
10x70

Cable low row prime attachment drop set 
160lbs 140 120
140lbs 120 100
120lbs 100 85

Cable standing lat pull downs
13x57.5
10x57.5
9x57.5

Cable lat pulldowns hog leg attachment 
15x100
12x100
10x100

Nautilus lat pulldown machine
14x110
11x125
11x140

Nautilus leverage row
20x45 each side 
17x45 each 
15x55 each 

West side barbell lower back machine swing thing 
12x25
12x35
12x35


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> West side barbell lower back machine swing thing


🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️

Love ya BTL!!!


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️
> 
> Love ya BTL!!!


Damn it not encourage the BTL shit it cant catch on


----------



## Bobbyloads

Sunday funday arm day aka rest day aka watching the  bears at the gym

DB curls 
3 sets 

Incline bench seated curls 
3 sets 

Ezbar drag curls 
3 sets 

Superset extended rope cable tricep drop set and 21 ezbar curls 
3 sets

Superset ezbar cable triceps and cable curls 
3 sets 

Overhead cable ezbar tricep
3 sets 

Cable single Handel triceps 
3 sets 

Cable hammer triceps 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Linear leg press 
Warmup 25x180
25x270
20x360
20x360

V squat facing in 
12x180
12x180
12x180

Leg extension
15x130
13x130
11x130
11x130
10x130
10x130

Kneeling leg curl 
12x90 each leg 
10x90 each
8x90 each 

Damn had 2 days off and fell off as fuck got a good pump in the legs but feel weird and can’t do anymore 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith incline bench 
12x140
12x160
10x180
4x200
25x100

MTS incline
12x160
8x180
7x180
20x120

MTS decline 
12x120
15x100
14x100
25x80

Cable pec fly high to mid drop set
30lbs 25lbs 20lbs
25lbs 20 15 
20lbs 15 10
High to low 
12x25
12x25
8x25

Extended rope cable triceps drop set 
42.5lbs 35 30
42.5lbs 35 30
35lbs 30 25

Extended rope cable triceps overhead 
12x42.5
10x35
9x35

Cable no attachment tricep hammer 
14x10 each arm 
13x10 each 
10x10 each 

Cable ezbar tricep overhead 
13x57.5
11x57.5
11x57.5

Cable tricep single handle 
Failure x 20
Failure x 20


----------



## Bobbyloads

Tbar rows 
15x90
10x135
10x135
8x145
6x160

Seated Cable lat pulldown 
11x140 pretty hard with a new thigh tattoo 🤦‍♂️ 
11x140
10x140

Standing lat pulldown
12x57.5 
11x57.5
8x57.5 

Standing cable guess back rows was messing around and felt good on the upper back
12x95 
12x95
12x95

Seated cable low row
10x200
12x180
15x160

Superset standing machine shrugs and 21 ezbar curls 
3 sets 

Superset standing shrugs and ezbar drag curls 
3 sets 

High cable curls 
3 sets

DB curls 
3 sets

Rough with this tattoo lol need to make it a few more days


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Good to see you're pro-masking now Bobby 🤣😂😆


----------



## Bobbyloads

CohibaRobusto said:


> Good to see you're pro-masking now Bobby 🤣😂😆


Can’t beat them join them lol


----------



## CJ

Is that Elizabeth Warren? 🤔🤔🤔


----------



## CohibaRobusto

CJ275 said:


> Is that Elizabeth Warren? 🤔🤔🤔


Yep, looks like her.


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> Is that Elizabeth Warren? 🤔🤔🤔


It’s joe Biden when he first entered congress


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith seated press
15x90
15x110
10x130
8x140
6x160
5x160

Cable side delt raises 
15x20 each 
15x20 each 
15x20 each 
Failure x15 each 

Rear delt fly machine 
25x130
17x130
15x130
12x130
12x130
11x130

Lateral raise machine 
20x90
15x110
11x130

DB side raises 
20x30 each 
17x30 each 
11x30 each


----------



## Bobbyloads

Did not feel like doing this but got it done 



MTS kneeling leg curl
12x90 each leg 
12x90 each 
12x90 each 

Linear leg press 
25x270
25x360
25x360
20x360
Knee starting to pop 🤦‍♂️ 

V squat facing in 
15x180
12x230
12x230

MTS leg extension 
15x140
15x140
15x140

Lifetime leg extension 
20x115
15x115
12x115


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith incline bench press
15x140
12x160
8x180
5x190
19x110

Smith decline 
15x110
15x110
15x110
25x90

ISO lateral decline 
17x180
12x230
8x230

Cable pec fly’s  high to mid 
18x25 each 
13x25 each 
12x25 each 
25x20

Mid to mid 
12x20 each 
11x20 each 
11x20 each 
25x15 each 

Cable extended rope tricep drop set 
42.5lbs 35lbs 30lbs 
3 sets 

Cable extended rope overhead tricep 
3 sets 

Cable ezbar tricep 
12x65
12x65
10x65 

Cable no attachment hammer triceps 
9x20 each 
12x15 each 
11x15 each 
25x10 each


----------



## Bobbyloads

Tbar plate row 
16x90
10x135
10x135

Seated cable low row drop set 180lbs 160lbs 140lbs 
3 sets 

Cable standing pulldowns 
13x57.5
11x57.5
9x57.5

Cable standing rows 
14x95
11x95
11x95

ISO lateral front lat pulldown 
8x180
8x180
5x180

Standing shrug plate machine 
18x270
16x270
14x270
Facing out 
14x270
11x270

Superset cable dual pulley low row and seated plate preacher curl machine 
3 sets

Ezbar 21 curls 
3 sets 

Standing preacher dB curls 
3 sets 

Bb curls 
3 sets 

DB curls 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith standing overhead press
14x50 warmup 
12x70
8x90
7x90

Cable side delt raises 
10x25 each side 
12x20 each 
12x20 each 

Ezbar side delt raises
15x30 each side 
12x30 each 
10x30 each 

MTS shoulder press keeping it light have a pressure headache like a mother fucker 
12x200
12x220
12x240

Rear delt fly machine
21x130
14x150 felt better at 130
16x130
15x130
11x130
10x130

Fucking sucked dicks today headache fucked me up could not go hard at all guess better a shitty work out then no work out 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Bobbyloads

Quick work out before my flight won’t wanna do it after a 4 hour flight for sure 

Seated leg press 
Warmup 20x210 
15x250
12x270
10x290

Kneeling leg curls 
12x90 each 
11x90 each 
9x90 each

MTS leg extension 
18x60 each 
16x60 each 
17x60 each 

V squat facing in 
12x180
12x180
8x180

In and out today better then nothing I guess


----------



## Bobbyloads

Work out travel Portland edition 

Incline smith bench
Warmup 12x90
12x140
10x160
6x180
14x110

Lifetime chest press
15x115
12x130
10x145

Cable chest fly’s drop set high to mid 
25lbs each 20lbs each 15lbs each 
3 sets 

Cable fly’s high to low 
14x25 each side 
16x20 each side 
15x20 each 

Chest is beat to shit went fast through the workouts prework out for me pretty jacked up lol 

Cable v tricep drop sets 
80lbs  72.5 lbs 65 lbs 
72.5 65 57.5
65 57.5 50

Cable straight bar triceps 
12x50
11x50
10x50
Overhead 
12x57.5
12x57.5
10x57.5 

Cable single handle triceps 
12x20 each arm
12x20 each 
10x20 each 

Reverse grip
Failure x 10

Hammer 
Failure x10
Failure x 10

Great work out chest and tris pumped the fuck up


----------



## Bobbyloads

Hotel gym sucks gonna do some biceps and call it a rest day I guess make up rest of the week today to busy to go to a gym


----------



## PZT

Bobbyloads said:


> Hotel gym sucks gonna do some biceps and call it a rest day I guess make up rest of the week today to busy to go to a gym


shiiiii better get in them delts too lol


----------



## Bobbyloads

PZT said:


> shiiiii better get in them delts too lol


Lol dif day when I do shoulders had a surprisingly good bicep work out


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Bobbyloads said:


> Hotel gym sucks gonna do some biceps and call it a rest day I guess make up rest of the week today to busy to go to a gym


Looks like a Hampton Inn or Hilton property... I'm very familiar with those db's lol.


----------



## Bobbyloads

CohibaRobusto said:


> Looks like a Hampton Inn or Hilton property... I'm very familiar with those db's lol.


Double tree lol


----------



## CJ

CohibaRobusto said:


> Looks like a Hampton Inn or Hilton property... I'm very familiar with those db's lol.





Bobbyloads said:


> Double tree lol


Awwwww shit, you got schooled son!!! 

WORLD STARRRRRRRRR!!!!


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> Awwwww shit, you got schooled son!!!
> 
> WORLD STARRRRRRRRR!!!!


Lmao wtf that was out of no where


----------



## CohibaRobusto

CJ275 said:


> Awwwww shit, you got schooled son!!!
> 
> WORLD STARRRRRRRRR!!!!


Doubletree is a Hilton property!


----------



## Bobbyloads

CohibaRobusto said:


> Doubletree is a Hilton property!


Yes that’s why I lol’d


----------



## Bobbyloads

Spokane edition 

Precor seated row side grip
14x150
12x170
10x200
Regular grip 
13x200
11x200
10x200

Seated Cable Lat pulldown 
12x120
10x110
10x110 

Cable standing lat pulldown 
12x90 bull shit that shit 60lbs max liars 
11x90
10x90

Seated says long pull just a fancier looking seated low row 
10x170 bs again this time feels like 240 🤦‍♂️ 
12x150 more like 220 
11x150

Plate tbar row tilted grip 
10x90
10x90
10x90

Rear delt fly machine 
20x120
17x130
14x130
15x130
13x130
11x130


----------



## Bobbyloads

This hotel got a decent gym actually lol 



Shoulder press machine 
16x160
14x175
12x190

Cable side delt raises 
3 sets 

Weird max some shit smith
7x90 plus bar 
8x90
8x90 shit feels heavy as fuck weird ass machine moves weird bar heavy as fuck by itself 

@CJ275  what the fuck it this smith contraption? 

Weird max smith shrugs 
20x90 plus bar 
15x140 
14x140
12x140

Weird max smith front delt raises 
10x bar shit is pretty heavy this is actually pretty good piece of equipment never seen before 
10x bar 
10x bar 

DB side delt raises 
20x25 each side
14x30 each 
10x30 each 

DB front raises 
20x20 each side 
10x25 each side 
Shoulders done as fuck plus if I see this kid one more time flexing and posing in the mirror I will lose it 🤦‍♂️


----------



## CJ

Never seen that before @Bobbyloads, but it looks like a hybrid Smith where you aren't locked into a bar bath, and can walk out Squats or do lunges a bit better. 

My first thought is that it's cool.


----------



## Trendkill

That’s a Jones machine. Provides horizontal and vertical movement. As if smith machine wasn’t a bland enough name already some dude, probably named Jones, comes up with this contraption.


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> Never seen that before @Bobbyloads, but it looks like a hybrid Smith where you aren't locked into a bar bath, and can walk out Squats or do lunges a bit better.
> 
> My first thought is that it's cool.


I’m shocked this is a first


----------



## Bobbyloads

Leg extensions
18x125
15x140
13x155
13x140
16x140
14x125

Seated leg press
20x210
15x230 Damn they burning for some reason 
12x230

Leg curl 
14x90
14x110
11x110

Superset cable  extended rope triceps and ezbar curls 
3 sets 

Superset High cable bicep curls and over head cable triceps 
3 sets 

Superset vbar cable tricep and ezbar 21’s curls 
3 sets 

Superset no attachment hammer triceps and dB curls 
3 sets 

Burnouts ezbar curls and reverse grip cable triceps


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith decline bench press
25x90
25x110
18x130
13x140
8x140
15x110 

Smith Incline 
15x110
12x140 pump is real today shit hurts already 
8x160

Cable pec fly’s high to mid 
18x25 each side 
15x25 each 
12x25 each 
Mid to mid 
12x20 each 
12x20 each 
11x20 each 

Cable standing bench type push movement 
7x50 each side was way too heavy 
10x35 each 
8x35 each chest is done as fuck right tittle is really hurting lol 

Rear delt fly machine 
20x110
20x110
15x110
15x110
14x110
11x110

Standing shrug plate machine 
30x180
25x180
25x180 feels really good actually pump in great 
25x180
25x180 
20x180 they burning 🔥 

Nice high rep low weight day felt really good great pumps


----------



## Bobbyloads

Cable lat pulldown
16x120
14x120
12x120
Sitting backwards 
12x85
13x100
11x100

Standing lat pulldown 
14x57.5
12x57.5
11x57.5

Seated low rows 
12x160
12x160
12x160

MTS high row
14x140
12x140
10x140

Bb bicep curls
12x60
9x70
6x80

Ezbar curls 21’s 
3 sets 

DB curls 
Failure x 20lbs each arm 
Failure x 20 each 
10x20 each 

Standing preacher dB hammer curls 
12x25 each 
12x25 each 
10x25 each

MTS bicep curls 
8x60 each side 
10x50 each
12x50 each 

Light and mind to muscle connection focused hard today


----------



## Bobbyloads

Seated smith shoulder press 
25x90
25x100
13x110
10x130
10x140
6x160

Cable side delt raises 
16x20 each side 
14x20 each 
12x20 each 
20x15 each 
15x15 each 
15x15 each 

MTS shoulder press
12x200
12x200
12x200

Rear delt fly machine
25x125
25x125
25x125
25x125

Got stuck in crazy traffic on the way home had to go drop car to get retuned got to gym late no prework out so I can fall asleep didn’t wanna come for shit but gonna miss tomorrow so had to high reps low weight again felt pretty damn good


----------



## Bobbyloads

Leg extensions 
18x130
16x130
15x130
11x145
11x145
10x145

Seated leg curls 
18x110
12x130
10x130
11x130
8x130
8x130

Superset MTS leg extension and standing plate shrug machine 
3 sets 

Standing plate machine shrugs 
20x230
20x230
16x230

Fuck did not feel like coming today too many saki bombs last night but I did it and it’s done not drinking again for a while didn’t even get too drunk just getting old I guess 😢


----------



## Bobbyloads

Superset cable extended cable triceps and ezbar curls 
Warmup set then 3 regular sets 

Superset standing preacher dB curls and cable tricep vbar 
3 sets 

Superset bb curls and ezbar cable over head triceps 
3 sets 

Superset high cable bicep curls and cable ezbar triceps 
3 sets 

Superset db bicep curl burnouts and cable rope tricep burn outs 
2 sets 

Rear delt fly machine 
25x125
25x115
25x115
25x115
25x115
20x100

Really good work out pump is insane feels great 😊


----------



## Bobbyloads

Forgot my gloves smh only use on back days now 😢 

Cable lat pulldowns 
15x140
15x120
12x120
Sitting facing out 
12x100
11x100
10x100

Seated low row bicycle handle bar thingie
14x120
13x120
12x120
Wide grip attachment 
15x120
13x120
13x120

Standing cable lat pulldowns 
13x57.5
12x57.5
10x57.5

Standing cable rows 
15x80
15x95
11x95


----------



## CJ




----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> View attachment 14709


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith incline 
Warmup 20x90
12x140
12x160
10x180
6x200

Smith higher incline 
8x180
9x160
12x140

Decline smith 
15x110
15x110
13x120
10x130
10x120
8x120

Cable pec fly’s high to mid
20x25 each side 
15x25 each 
13x25 each 

Mid to mid 
14x20 each side 
13x20 each 
10x20 each 

Cable extended rope triceps very short rests between 
18x50
17x42.5
14x35 
12x35
8x35
7x35

Cable vbar triceps 
17x65
13x65 
14x57.5
9x50 last 3 only break to log reps 
8x50 damn they on 🔥 
8x50 🔥 🔥 🔥 

Cable ezbar tricep superset normal and overhead 
3 sets 

Naked cable tricep burnouts 
Failure x 15 each side 
Failure x 10 each side


----------



## sfw509

Bobbyloads said:


> Naked cable tricep burnouts
> Failure x 15 each side
> Failure x 10 each side


Where the hell you working out bro? @Flyingdragon 's basement?


----------



## Bobbyloads

sfw509 said:


> Where the hell you working out bro? @Flyingdragon 's basement?


Shhhh don’t tell anyone He said it’s ok to trust him


----------



## sfw509

I hope he was gentle.


----------



## Bobbyloads

sfw509 said:


> I hope he was gentle.


He said we’re making training you tube videos lol no idea why naked and I had to rub baby oil on my self but hey he said he was a director so I trusted him.


----------



## sfw509

He sounds very professional. I bet he has all the "attachments" one could hope for to get a good workout in.


----------



## Bobbyloads

sfw509 said:


> He sounds very professional. I bet he has all the "attachments" one could hope for to get a good workout in.


Lmao alright I’m stopping this right here has gone far enough lmfao


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith seated shoulder press
16x90
12x110
11x140
10x160
5x180
20x90

Cable side delt raises
20x20 each side
20x20 each
18x20 each
20x20 each

DB side raises
12x60 30 each
12x60 30 each
12x60 30 each

Standing shrug machine
25x230
20x270
15x270
15x270
14x270 oh they burning 🔥
12x270

Rear delt fly machine
25x125
25x135
20x135
16x135
12x135
10x135

Angry work out today not in a good mood I hope no one says any crooked shit to me this weekend not at all saying I can beat anyone’s ass but it’s one of those days that I will fight someone for a stupid ass reason.


----------



## Bobbyloads

Seated leg press
20x230
15x250
13x270
12x290
11x310
8x330

Leg extensions 
20x115
16x130
14x135
13x140
11x145
11x145

Leg curls 
15x90
10x95 
10x95
10x95 
8x95
7x95

Ezbar curls 
20x50
13x50
11x50
10x50

DB curls 
8x25 each 
8x25 each 
8x30 each 
8x35 each 

High cable curls 
15x20 each side
14x20 each 
20x15 each 
15x15 each 

Single rope cable hammer curls hard twist at top 
12x10 each arm 
14x10 each 
14x10 each 
12x10 each 
12x10 each 
12x10 each


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> Seated leg press
> 20x230
> 15x250
> 13x270
> 12x290
> 11x310
> 8x330
> 
> Leg extensions
> 20x115
> 16x130
> 14x135
> 13x140
> 11x145
> 11x145
> 
> Leg curls
> 15x90
> 10x95
> 10x95
> 10x95
> 8x95
> 7x95
> 
> Ezbar curls
> 20x50
> 13x50
> 11x50
> 10x50
> 
> DB curls
> 8x25 each
> 8x25 each
> 8x30 each
> 8x35 each
> 
> High cable curls
> 15x20 each side
> 14x20 each
> 20x15 each
> 15x15 each
> 
> Single rope cable hammer curls hard twist at top
> 12x10 each arm
> 14x10 each
> 14x10 each
> 12x10 each
> 12x10 each
> 12x10 each


Ummm... Where's the Pendulum and Hack Squats broseph?


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> Ummm... Where's the Pendulum and Hack Squats broseph?


Haven’t been back to that gym in a few weeks due to work picking up and was gone for a week on a work trip and my wife started going back fucking up my routine lol will be back on soon


----------



## Bobbyloads

Cable seated lat pulldown 
18x120
16x120
10x140
Seated facing out 
13x100
11x100
11x100

Standing cable pulldowns 
13x57.5
13x57.5
11x57.5

Tbar row 
13x90
8x135
8x135

Seated cable low row
13x160
8x180
8x200
7x220
5x240


----------



## Bobbyloads

Incline bench press
12x135
12x155
12x175
10x185
6x200
4x225

Smith incline 
12x110
12x130
10x150

Pec fly machine 
12x150
12x150
12x150

Cable pec fly’s high to mid 
16x25 each side 
13x25 each 
10x25 each 
Mid to mid 
10x20 each side 
12x20 each 
9x20 each


----------



## Bobbyloads

Super set seated plate preacher and cable extended rope triceps 
3 sets 

Superset dB curls and cable extended rope overhead triceps 
3 sets 

Superset ezbar curls and cable vbar triceps 
3 sets 

Superset standing preacher hammer curls and cable ezbar triceps 
3 sets 

Superset high cable bicep curls and high cable triceps 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Seated leg press 
15x250
15x250 knees not feeling good today 
15x270
10x290
12x290
7x310

Leg extensions 
17x130
15x130
14x130
13x130
11x130 🔥 🔥 🔥 
11x130 

Kneeling leg curl 
12x80 each leg 
11x90 each 
8x90 each 
6x80 each 

Not feeling it today was gonna do more whole family sick I think I’m next


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith seated shoulder press 
15x90
12x110
10x130
10x140

Smith reverse facing front incline bench delt press
14x140
12x140
10x140

Cable side delt raises 
15x25 each side 
12x25 each 
11x25 each 
15x20 each 
13x20 each 
12x20 each 

Standing plate shrug machine 
20x270
20x270
20x270
20x270
17x270
14x270

Rear delt fly machine
25x130
25x130
25x130
17x150
14x150
10x150


----------



## Bobbyloads

Seated cable low rows 
15x160
12x180
10x200

Cable seated lat pulldown 
12x140
12x120
10x120 
Seated reverse 
13x120
12x120
10x120

Standing cable lat pulldowns
11x65
8x65
7x65 

Tbar row 
13x90 
9x115
8x115

Superset MTS high row and ezbar 21 curls 
3 sets

Dumbell drop set curls 
1 set 30,25,20

High cable curls 
3 sets 

Cable single rope hammer curls 
3 sets 

Superset dB light weight curls and heavy dB hammer curls 
2 sets 🔥 🔥 🔥 🔥


----------



## Bobbyloads

Been sick as shit most of the week missed last 3 days 😢 feel good enough to go today gonna take the kid out for a bit he’s been home all week sick as well then gonna attempt the gym still little short breath but will at least get an easy work out in if can’t handle something high paced.


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> Been sick as shit most of the week missed last 3 days 😢 feel good enough to go today gonna take the kid out for a bit he’s been home all week sick as well then gonna attempt the gym still little short breath but will at least get an easy work out in if can’t handle something high paced.


Should've gotten vaccinated 😁


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> Should've gotten vaccinated 😁


I have an allergy like Aaron Rogers I can’t I’ll use the “kitchen sink” when the times comes this time was not Covaids


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> I have an allergy like Aaron Rogers I can’t I’ll use the “kitchen sink” when the times comes this time was not Covaids


J&J makes kitchen sinks


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith incline bench 
12x90 feel weak as fuck suck it up gay boy 
12x140 smh
12x160

ISO lateral incline press
12x180
12x200 this is rough have to make it through 

Superset iso lateral decline and pec cable fly’s high to mid 
3 sets 

Cable pec fly’s high to low 
13x20 each side 
12x20 each 
10x20 each 

Superset extended cable rope regular then switch to overhead 
3 sets 

Cable straight bar tricep 
16x42.5
18x42.5
18x42.5

Cable vbar triceps 
20x50
16x57.5
13x57.5

Cable thick straight bar triceps 
12x57.5
11x57.5 
10x57.5

This was hard to get through lungs on fire out of breath and weak as fuck but no pain no gain I guess 3 days off was too long 😢


----------



## Bobbyloads

Still fucking not feeling good could not miss again had to go 

Cable side delt raises 
15x20 each 
15x20
15x20
Tilted 
15x20 each 
13x20
10x20

Smith seated press 
15x90
15x110
15x130
14x140
8x160
7x180

Standing shrug machine 
16x270
13x270
14x270
12x270
9x270

Rear felt fly machine 
20x130
18x140
15x145
13x145
12x135
10x135

Superset high cable bicep curls and standing preacher switch hammer/regular curls 
3 sets 

Extended rope cable curls 
3 sets 

Ezbar 21 curls 
2 sets could not do 3rd 
10x50


----------



## Bobbyloads

Seated cable lat pulldowns 
3 sets mystery weights labels off

Seated turned around 
3 sets mystery weights

Standing cable lat pulldowns 
3 sets 

Tbar row 
1 set went to pee didn’t leave my shit by it got jacked from me 😢 

Seated cable low row 
3 sets 

MTS high row 
3 sets 

MTS row 
3 sets 

Damn really good work out


----------



## SharkMaster

Bobbyloads said:


> Still fucking not feeling good could not miss again had to go
> 
> Cable side delt raises
> 15x20 each
> 15x20
> 15x20
> Tilted
> 15x20 each
> 13x20
> 10x20
> 
> Smith seated press
> 15x90
> 15x110
> 15x130
> 14x140
> 8x160
> 7x180
> 
> Standing shrug machine
> 16x270
> 13x270
> 14x270
> 12x270
> 9x270
> 
> Rear felt fly machine
> 20x130
> 18x140
> 15x145
> 13x145
> 12x135
> 10x135
> 
> Superset high cable bicep curls and standing preacher switch hammer/regular curls
> 3 sets
> 
> Extended rope cable curls
> 3 sets
> 
> Ezbar 21 curls
> 2 sets could not do 3rd
> 10x50


Looking good!

How does a smith machine feel? I’ve never tried one!


----------



## Bobbyloads

Seated leg press 
20x190 damn still not 100% coughing like crazy 
20x210
20x230

MTS leg extension 
18x70 each leg 
16x70 each 
16x70 each 

MTS leg curl 
13x90 each leg
11x100 each 
10x100 each 

Leg extensions 
20x130
15x130
15x130

Fuck feel winded as fuck barley did anything 🤦‍♂️ need to get better ASAP shit is annoying 

Seated leg curls 
13x115
11x115
10x115


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith incline bench press
Warmup  20x90
12x140
12x160
8x180
6x180
7x190
6x190

MTS decline 
15x120
13x120
11x120

Cable pec fly’s high to mid 
16x25 each side 
15x25 each 
12x25 each 
Mid to mid 10 second rest 
15x20 each 
10x20 each 
8x20 each 

Extended rope cable triceps drop set
3 sets 

Cable extended rope tricep drop set 
3 sets  🔥 🔥 🔥 🔥 🔥 🔥 🔥 

Cable tricep vbar drop set 
3 sets  🔥 🥵 🔥 💪🏼 🔥 

Triceps done as fuck they gonna be hurting later


----------



## CJ

WE WANT PENDULUM SQUATS DAMMIT!!!   😡😡😡


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> WE WANT PENDULUM SQUATS DAMMIT!!!   😡😡😡


Next leg day for sure finally feeling better gonna get my ass back to that gym


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> Next leg day for sure finally feeling better gonna get my ass back to that gym


Good, I'm living vicariously through you on that machine.  🤗


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> Good, I'm living vicariously through you on that machine.  🤗


Lmao got you buddy I’ll even attach pics of the machine in all different angles for you


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> Lmao got you buddy I’ll even attach pics of the machine in all different angles for you


Machine porn!!!  🤗🤗🤗


----------



## Bobbyloads

MTS shoulder press 
14x240
11x260
8x280

DB side raises 
20x25 each arm 
15x30 each 
12x35 each 

DB front raises 
10x20 each arm 
10x20 each 
10x20 each 

Superset cable side delt raises and standing shoulder shrugs 
3 sets 

Superset standing shrugs and front delt smith press
3 sets 

Rear delt fly machine 
20x130
20x130
20x130
20x130
20x130
20x130


----------



## Bobbyloads

Rest day 

DB bicep curls 
14x25 each 
10x30 each 
8x35 each 
8x40 each 
5x45 each 
7x40 each 
20x20 each 

DB hammer curls 
7x45 each 
7x40 each 
9x35 each 
20x25 each 

Ezbar revers curls 
15x40 
12x40
11x40

MTS bicep curls 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Chest press machine 
20x115 
15x130
12x135
10x135
12x115
10x115

MTS decline 
12x100
12x100
15x100

MTS incline 
13x140
10x140
8x140

Superset cable pec fly’s and dB curls 
3 sets 

Superset vbar cable tricep and dB hammer curls 
3 sets 

Superset double handle cable triceps and ezbar curls 
3 sets 

Tricep press
20x160
20x175
14x190

Damn that shit felt good pump is nuts blew up like a balloon thank god was scared for a bit


----------



## Bobbyloads

Cable lat pulldown
16x120
13x140
11x160
Sitting reverse 
12x120
10x120
14x100

Superset seated cable low row and standing cable lat pulldowns 
3 sets 

Superset tbar row and standing shrug machine 
3 sets 

Standing shrug facing out 
22x180
13x270
12x270

Rear delt fly machine 
20x130
20x130
20x130
14x130
12x130
9x130

900 out of 2000 meter row machine omg I’m dying been wanting to try it out thinking about buying one for the house 

Wife was being annoying texting I could not get off lol


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> Cable lat pulldown
> 16x120
> 13x140
> 11x160
> Sitting reverse
> 12x120
> 10x120
> 14x100
> 
> Superset seated cable low row and standing cable lat pulldowns
> 3 sets
> 
> Superset tbar row and standing shrug machine
> 3 sets
> 
> Standing shrug facing out
> 22x180
> 13x270
> 12x270
> 
> Rear delt fly machine
> 20x130
> 20x130
> 20x130
> 14x130
> 12x130
> 9x130
> 
> 900 out of 2000 meter row machine omg I’m dying been wanting to try it out thinking about buying one for the house
> 
> Wife was being annoying texting I could not get off lol
> View attachment 15784


That's a Concept 2 Rower, they hold their value extremely well.

If you buy a rower/erg, get this one. Don't get some shit knock off.

I've logged millions of meters on those awful machines.

I did 2k meters in just over 7:00. I'm a small guy, so beat it!!!


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> That's a Concept 2 Rower, they hold their value extremely well.
> 
> If you buy a rower/erg, get this one. Don't get some shit knock off.
> 
> I've logged millions of meters on those awful machines.
> 
> I did 2k meters in just over 7:00. I'm a small guy, so beat it!!!


Damn I kind of want one with a big fancy screen lol haven’t seen a concept 2 with one will look more 

I can always guy a phone or tablet holder and pop it on I guess just think I’ll pay attention to a big screen and concentrate less on the pain lol


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> Damn I kind of want one with a big fancy screen lol haven’t seen a concept 2 with one will look more
> 
> I can always guy a phone or tablet holder and pop it on I guess just think I’ll pay attention to a big screen and concentrate less on the pain lol


There's no fancy monitor, just a machine that kicks your ass. But here are the monitor options....






						Which Monitor Do You Have?
					

PM5 Backlit display Takes two D cell batteries PM4




					www.concept2.com
				




I promise you, if you decide that you want to sell it ever, it'll be gone that day.


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> There's no fancy monitor, just a machine that kicks your ass. But here are the monitor options....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which Monitor Do You Have?
> 
> 
> PM5 Backlit display Takes two D cell batteries PM4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.concept2.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise you, if you decide that you want to sell it ever, it'll be gone that day.


They have some little drive from me but seem like a good price


----------



## Skullcrusher

You're going to live I'm guessing!


----------



## Bobbyloads

Skullcrusher said:


> You're going to live I'm guessing!


Woke up feeling amazing today still got the numb toes can’t smell or taste lol but besides that doing great. 

The monoclonal antibodies were a life saver going to gym last 2 days I’m sore as fuck feels good pretty sure that helped a lot as well.


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> They have some little drive from me but seem like a good price
> View attachment 15796
> View attachment 15796


I think brand new is $800 with a 2 year warranty right from Concept.

*edit... I was wrong, they're $900. Must be that transitory inflation 😉


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> I think brand new is $800 with a 2 year warranty right from Concept.
> 
> *edit... I was wrong, they're $900. Must be that transitory inflation 😉


No shit thanks will look into it that’s pretty cheap for a brand new one


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> No shit thanks will look into it that’s pretty cheap for a brand new one


In all honesty, if you have one at your gym, save your money. 

I love them, but that money can be spent better, especially when you already have access to one.


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> In all honesty, if you have one at your gym, save your money.
> 
> I love them, but that money can be spent better, especially when you already have access to one.


They have one at the shittiest gym by me lol that I barely ever go to at all just went there yesterday not to scare regulars at the other gym that know I had covid lol


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith seated shoulder press
Warmup 12x90
12x140
12x160
9x180
4x200

DB side raises 
20x30 each side 
18x30 each side 
14x30 each side 

Cable side delt raises 
10x25 each side damn got weak sauce 
12x20 each 
12x20 each 

DB front raises 
12x25 each side 
8x30 each side that was tough 
9x25 each side 

Gonna touch up the biceps a tad 

Seated incline bench curls 
3 sets 

DB curls 
3 sets 

Ezbar 21 curls 
3 sets 

High cable bicep curls 
3 sets 

Work from home lunch break 😊


----------



## CJ

Still waiting on the Pendulum Squats bro!!!  🤨


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> Still waiting on the Pendulum Squats bro!!!  🤨


Just got negative results needed to get back into work this week for sure you will see them feeling pretty damn good now


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith incline bench 
Warm up 10x90
12x140
12x160
10x180
7x200
5x220
4x230
18x140

Iso lateral decline 
18x180
12x200
8x220
10x200
13x180
10x180

Cable pec fly’s high to mid 
18x25 each side 
14x25 each 
15x25 each 
High to low 
12x25 each side 
18x20 each 🔥 🔥 🔥 
15x20 each 🔥 🔥 🔥 

Chest done as fuck great chest work out fucker gonna hurt 

Extended rope drop set just one 50,42.5 and 35 lbs 

Cable extended rope triceps 
13x42.5 
10x42.5
12x35
Overhead 
13x42.5 🔥 
8x42.5 🔥 🔥 
11x35 🔥 🔥 🔥 

Cable ezbar triceps 
12x50 
9x50
8x50
Over head burn out 
15x57.5

Bare cable triceps twist at end 
8x15 each 
15x10 each 
11x10 each 
10x10 each 

Great fucking work out today chest and triceps beat to shit 😃


----------



## Bobbyloads

Im back at the good gym 😊 
Been no long I forgot the names of machines 

Power squat 
10x90
10x140
10x190
Facing in 
12x190
10x240
8x240

Pengelon the ex wife what ever it’s called 
10x25 fuck you you do better lol fuck I’m out of breath dying stupid covid fucked up my leg days I was on a roll feels like I’m starting from square 1 🤦‍♂️ 
8x25 that’s it for squats gonna die 

Nautilus leg extension machine 
20x95
16x95
17x95

Nautilus seated leg curls 
18x95 
17x95
20x95 
16x95
12x95

Fuck this gym 5 dudes in here besides me only one guy smaller then me that’s the guy working front desk 😢 

@CJ275


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> Im back at the good gym 😊
> Been no long I forgot the names of machines
> 
> Power squat
> 10x90
> 10x140
> 10x190
> Facing in
> 12x190
> 10x240
> 8x240
> 
> Pengelon the ex wife what ever it’s called
> 10x25 fuck you you do better lol fuck I’m out of breath dying stupid covid fucked up my leg days I was on a roll feels like I’m starting from square 1 🤦‍♂️
> 8x25 that’s it for squats gonna die
> 
> Nautilus leg extension machine
> 20x95
> 16x95
> 17x95
> 
> Nautilus seated leg curls
> 18x95
> 17x95
> 20x95
> 16x95
> 12x95
> 
> Fuck this gym 5 dudes in here besides me only one guy smaller then me that’s the guy working front desk 😢
> 
> @CJ275
> View attachment 15903
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15904


I want to try the PENDULUM squat gawdammit!!!! 

That looks like Power Squat my gym has, it's a great piece!!!


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> I want to try the PENDULUM squat gawdammit!!!!
> 
> That looks like Power Squat my gym has, it's a great piece!!!


If your ever by Chicago hit me up we’ll go there do a leg day


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> If your ever by Chicago hit me up we’ll go there do a leg day


Fukk yeah we will!!!


----------



## Bobbyloads

Had a work out buddy today lol first part of work out only 

Cable lat pulldowns 3 sets 
Same in reverse 3 sets 
MTS row 3 sets 
Standing lat pulldown 4 sets 
ISO lateral row 3 sets did solo 

Another gym buddy was doing hex squats had 335 on it I jumped in to try to see lifter it no issues but really felt it lol gonna be hurting tomorrow from one power pull 🤦‍♂️ 

Seated preacher plate curl not seated leaning legs behind me curl to face 
15x70
10x80
8x80

Standing preacher db curls 
8x30 each arm 
7x30 each 
6x30 each 

Ezbar curls 
8x70
7x80
5x90

Db curls 
5x30 no rest 5x35
5x40
4x45 
Failure x 20 biceps pumped the fuck up 

Went heavy today for the most part for now on I’m gonna focus more on heavy weight feel I reached a plateau have to switch it up so gonna warm up and keep going up in weight until it’s barley doable


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith shoulder press
12x90
8x140
8x160
8x180
6x200
4x220

Cable side delt raises 
8x25 each arm 
8x30 each 
7x35 each 

Db side raises 
16x30 each arm 
12x35 each 
10x40 each 

Standing plate shrug machine 
12x270
10x320
10x320
14x270
12x270
7x270

Rear delt fly machine 
12x150
12x150
12x150
12x150
12x150
8x150

Great work out have to keep going heavier stopped a while ago got contempt blaming shoulder and other bullshit have to man up and start pushing some weight gonna take a few weeks to get use to it but I’ll get there good start


----------



## Bobbyloads

2 days off actually felt good been having great work outs now 3 days in a row then Monday off that’s the plan at least 



Chest press machine 
12x70 warmup 
12x115
12x130
12x145

MTS chest press some bitch ass dude baby’s sitting the smith machine asked him if he’s even using it see him all around it except on it 🤦‍♂️ gay ass gym had to go here on the way from mechanics 
10x160
9x180
9x200
6x220

Cable pec flys high to mid 
14x30 each side 
12x35 each holy shit bro that felt good 
10x35 each side 
17x20 each side 

High to low 
12x30 each side 
10x30 each side 
12x25 each 
13x20 each side 

Superset cable vbar triceps and MTS decline press
3 sets 

Cable vbar tricep 
21x50
20x65 
15x72.5
Overhead 
17x72.5
13x80
12x80

Cable makes single hand tricep
12x20 each arm 
10x20 each 
8x20 each 

Cable single handle tricep
12x25 each arm
11x20 each they done


----------



## TODAY

Bobbyloads said:


> MTS chest press some bitch ass dude baby’s sitting the smith machine asked him if he’s even using it see him all around it except on it 🤦‍♂️ gay ass gym had to go here on the way from mechanics


He...

He brought his baby to the gym?

What is happening in this sentence


----------



## Bobbyloads

TODAY said:


> He...
> 
> He brought his baby to the gym?
> 
> What is happening in this sentence


Baby sitting it’s slang lol though I was old 

Urban Dictionary:
babysitting
holding the weed too long in a group smoking session
yo man, stop babysittin and pass the pipe.


----------



## Bobbyloads

Power squat 
10x180
10x230
10x230
Facing in 
12x230
16x230
13x280

Hack squat 
10x180
8x180 my ass is getting kicked 
5x180 that’s all I had left 🤦‍♂️ down with squat machines the ex wife not getting used today 

Leg extensions 
12x125
12x125 
12x125 

Seated leg curl 
12x100
12x110
12x110
10x110
7x110

Done gonna be hurting next few days


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> .... the ex wife not getting used today


💩💩💩💩💩


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> 💩💩💩💩💩


Yeah I know was not at 100% today to go through that pain lol had shitty sleep last night almost didn’t even go today but had to pull through no pussy shit


----------



## Yano

Bobbyloads said:


> Baby sitting it’s slang lol though I was old
> 
> Urban Dictionary:
> babysitting
> holding the weed too long in a group smoking session
> yo man, stop babysittin and pass the pipe.


we used to just call that Bogart'ing


----------



## Bobbyloads

Cable seated lat pulldown 
15x140
11x160
7x180
Sitting reverse 
7x140
11x120
9x120

Standing cable lat pulldowns 
10x57.5
11x57.5
10x57.5

Tbar row 
10x115
8x135
8x135

Seated cable low row 
15x160
15x160
13x160

Back done 

Seated preacher jumped in with someone 
3 sets heavy 🤦‍♂️ got the biceps pumped as fuck 

Db curls 
8x30 each arm 
8x35 each 
6x40 each 

Standing preacher curls 
12x30 each arm
11x30 each 
8x30 each 

High cable bicep curls 
9x20 each and biceps done as fuck the pump is real


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith shoulder press 
Warmup 8x90
8x140
8x160
8x180
4x200 weak as fuck today 😢 
3x180 wtf is going on 🤦‍♂️ 

Cable side delt raises 
8x25 each arm 
8x30 each 
8x30 each 
10x25 each 
10x25 each 
10x25 each 

Standing shrug plate machine 
16x270
11x320
12x320
11x320
8x360 this was easy for some reason 
8x360

Rear delt fly machine 
12x150
12x150
12x150
12x150
18x130
15x130

MTS shoulder press machine 
8x260
8x280
8x300

We’ll started up really shitty had a bad headache and swamp ass 🤦‍♂️ but went pretty damn decently after all sometimes just gotta push through it


----------



## Bobbyloads

Iso lateral incline press
10x180
10x230
8x270
5x320 :0) could of done a little more next time 

Smith incline 
8x180
5x200
7x180

Cable pec flys high to mid 
12x30 each side 
12x35 each 
10x42.5
Mid to mid 
12x30
11x30 each 
8x30 each 

MTS decline 
12x120
10x120
8x120

Extended cable tricep drop set 
3 sets  50lbs, 42.5 and 35

Overhead extended rope cable triceps 
15x42.5
10x50
9x50

Cable fat bar triceps
15x50
15x50
13x50
Overhead 
13x50
12x50
10x50


----------



## Bobbyloads

Cable seated lat pulldowns 
15x120
14x140
9x160
Seated in reverse 
8x140
10x120
9x120

Standing cable lat pulldown
12x57.5
10x57.5
10x57.5

Tbar rows 
8x135
8x145
7x145

MTS high row
12x90 each side 
8x100 each 
7x110 each 

Superset standing machine plate shrugs and
 Ezbar curls 
3 sets

Superset Standing Shrug facing out and db curls
3 sets

Seated preacher but leaning chest into it 
10x80
9x80
7x80

Superset high cable bicep curls and db hammer curls 
3 sets 


Cable single rope hammer curls 
12x20 each arm 
10x20 each 
8x20 each 

Great work out 💪🏼 today back feels thorn apart biceps pumped as fuck


----------



## Bobbyloads

Completely missed leg day 🤦‍♂️ could not go to gym yesterday wife had boo boo today no time for good  gym



Seated smith shoulder press
Warmup 10x90
10x140
10x160
8x180
5x200
5x210
4x220

Cable side delt raises 
10x25 each side 
10x30 each side 
12x25 each side 
10x30 each 
12x25 each 
10x25 each 

Rear delt fly machine 
15x150
15x150
15x150
12x150
11x150
8x150

11 min of cardio fast walking treadmill


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> Completely missed leg day


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> View attachment 16409
> View attachment 16410


Lmao gonna be ok since I started a few months back I have been doing weekly beyond progress for me didn’t wanna do them at this gym need them good gym by wend will be done sir


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith incline press
Warmup 8x90
8x180
8x200
7x210

ISO lateral incline press
10x180
10x230
6x280

Cable pec flys high to mid 
12x35 each side 
11x42.5 each 
9x50 each 
9x35 each 
10x30 each 
9x30 each 
Mid to mid
12x20 each 
10x20 each 
10x20 each chest is on 🔥 🔥 🔥 

Extended rope tricep drop sets 
3 sets 50,42.5 and 35 lbs 

Cable Extended rope overhead 
10x57.5
13x50
11x50

Cable vbar tricep 
17x65 
14x72.5
13x80
8x87.5
8x95 sloppy as fuck this one lol had to see 

Cable Double long handles tricep 
15x35
15x35 
15x35 

Great work out gonna be sore as fuck 😊 

11 min treadmill speed walk


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Bobbyloads said:


> Completely missed leg day 🤦‍♂️ could not go to gym yesterday wife had boo boo today no time for good  gym


Wth is "wife had booboo?"


----------



## Bobbyloads

CohibaRobusto said:


> Wth is "wife had booboo?"


She “fell down the stairs” lmao jk medical issue she’s dealing been dealing with


----------



## Bobbyloads

Cable seated lat pulldown 
14x140
10x160
8x180
Seated in reverse 
10x140
10x120
10x120

Tbar row 
8x135
8x135 
8x135

Standing cable lat pulldown 
11x65 
10x65
7x65

MTS high row
8x100 each side
8x110 each 
6x120 each that was rough 

Db curls 
30,35 and 40lbs  3 sets 

Seated plate preacher curls 
8x90
8x90
7x90

Superset standing db preacher curls and high cable bicep curls 
3 sets 

Dodging leg day like it got the Omnicron


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> Dodging leg day like it got the Omnicron



Only liberals skip leg day.  👀


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> Only liberals skip leg day.  👀
> 
> View attachment 16503


Is that you when you met your leader? Lmao


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> Is that you when you met your leader? Lmao


You should just get it over with, sign up at Planet Fitness.   😳😳😳


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> You should just get it over with, sign up at Planet Fitness.   😳😳😳
> 
> View attachment 16527


Damn you now I have to get ready and go to the gym and do legs your damn approach is working on making me feel bad


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> Damn you now I have to get ready and go to the gym and do legs your damn approach is working on making me feel bad


You're welcome. 😊


----------



## Bobbyloads

Seated leg press

18x250

15x250

12x270

12x290

12x310

10x330



Leg extension 

20x115

16x130

12x145

10x160

8x175

8x175 🔥 🔥 🔥 



Laying on stomach leg curl machine 

12x110

10x120

8x120



Kneeling leg curl machine 

6x90 each leg each too heavy today 🔥 

7x70 each they done 



9 minutes elliptical 



Not the good gym but get I did legs that’s all that matters


----------



## Trendkill

She‘s got legs
She knows how to use them

I mean, well, you know what I mean.

Nice leg day.


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith seated shoulder press
Warmup 8x90
8x140
8x160
8x180
6x190
4x200 
10x140

Cable side delt raises 
10x25 each side
10x30 each 
10x30 each 
10x30 each 
7x35 each too heavy sloppy but did it
15x20 each 🔥  🔥  🔥 

Standing plate shrug machine 
20x270
12x320
12x320
10x320
8x360
16x270

Rear delt fly machine 
12x150
12x155
12x160
12x165
10x170
9x175

Feel like I killed it today but for some reason still not fully satisfied feel like I could do more today but not gonna throw off my routine so gonna call it


----------



## Bobbyloads

3 rounds on another boxing game on the oculus drenched in sweat out of breath feel great now shower and relaxing time


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith incline bench 
Warmup 8x90
8x140
8x160
8x180
6x200
2x210 felt weird pain between bicep and tricep and left elbow that was not fun 😢 

MTS decline  press
12x120
10x140 damn that left arm and elbow  causing me issues 
12x120

ISO lateral incline 
15x180
12x230 left arm no good 🤦‍♂️ 
7x230 left arm is done so pissed wtf 

Cable pec flys high to mid 
15x30 each side 
15x30 each 
12x30 each 
Mid to mid 
11x25 each 
10x25 each 
9x25 each 

Cable vbar tricep drop sets 65,57.5 and 50lbs
3 sets 

Cable extended rope superset normal then overhead 
3 sets 

Cable fat pipe triceps 
18x50
14x57.5 
13x65

Arm does not feel that bad doing triceps but now starting to throb 🤦‍♂️ feels like when I hyper extended it before


----------



## CJ

You know what to do when your arm hurts........ LEG DAY!!!!!  🤗🤗🤗


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> You know what to do when your arm hurts........ LEG DAY!!!!!  🤗🤗🤗


Just did it Friday 😞


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> Just did it Friday 😞


Tomorrow will be 96 hours of recovery, twice per week!!!!  🤗🤗🤗

*I'm surprised I'm not blocked at this point.  🤣


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> Tomorrow will be 96 hours of recovery, twice per week!!!!  🤗🤗🤗
> 
> *I'm surprised I'm not blocked at this point.  🤣


I can never block you even though your a democrat and love Biden I find you motivating lol


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> I can never block you even though your a democrat and love Biden I find you motivating lol


----------



## Bobbyloads

Seated cable lat pulldown 
12x120
12x140
10x160
7x180
Seated reverse 
8x140
10x120
12x100

Seated dual pulley row 
14x50
12x60
11x60

Superset standing cable lat pulldowns and standing plate shrug machine 
3 sets

Superset seated cable low row and standing plate shrug machine 
3 sets 

Superset MTS high row and cable bicep curls 
3 sets 

Damn beat to shit already few more bicep work outs pussy boy I got this 

Superset cable extended rope curls and standing preacher db curls
3 sets

Superset standing preacher db curls and cable single rope hammer curls 
3 sets 

Palms facing up db curls
11x35

Ezbar curls finisher 
16x50 biceps pumped as fuck 😊 

15 min elliptical fucking dead great work out today


----------



## Bobbyloads

MTS shoulder press
Warmup 10x200
12x260
12x280
10x300

Incline bench laying  on stomach db raises 
18x15 each arm 
18x20 each 
15x20 each 

Db side delt raises 
15x25 each arm 
13x30 each 
11x35 each 

Side delt cable raises 
10x20 each side 
12x20 each 
15x20 each 

Smith incline front delt press
15x90
10x180
7x180

Shoulders on 🔥 

Rear delt fly machine 
12x150
15x150
12x155
12x160
10x165 
8x165 

12 minutes elliptical


----------



## CJ




----------



## Bobbyloads

Seated leg press
15x250
15x270
15x290
15x310
12x330
12x350

MTS leg extension 
16x80 each leg 
14x90 each 
12x100 each 

MTS kneeling leg curl 
12x80 each leg 
12x80 each 
8x80 each damn think legs done that seated leg press got me good 

 Seated preacher plate machine 
8x90
8x90
8x90

Superset Ezbar curls and db hammer curls 
3 sets 

MTS bicep curl 
11x60 each 
8x70 each 
10x70 each hold last rep

12 minute elliptical


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith incline bench 
Warmup 8x90
8x180
8x190
8x200

ISO lateral incline machine 
12x180
8x230
7x270

Superset cable pec flys high to mid and iso lateral decline machine 
3 sets 

Cable pec flys high to mid 
14x35 each 
13x30 each 
12x30 each 
Mid to mid 
13x25 each 
10x25 each 
11x20 each 

Cable ezbar tricep 
18x57.5
19x57.5 
15x65
Overhead 
18x65
15x72.5
13x72.5

Superset cable dual extended handles triceps and db bicep curls 
3 sets 

Superset cable extended rope triceps and ezbar curls 
3 sets 

Naked cable triceps 
14x15 each 
10x20 each 
10x20 each 

12 minute elliptical

Trying this working biceps a few work outs several times a week see if I see any better results been seeing a lot about this even from Ronnie Coleman even though I think dude is a liar but he was huge so I’ll try it


----------



## Bobbyloads

Seated cable lat pulldown 
14x140
10x160
8x180

Standing cable lat pulldowns 
12x65 
9x65 
10x57.5

Tbar row
15x90
10x115
10x115

MTS high row 
12x90 each side 
12x90 each 
12x90 each 

MTS row
12x80 each side 
10x70 each
8x70 each back is done 

Ezbar curls 
10x70
10x70
8x70
Reverse grip
14x40
12x40
12x40

Db curls
7x30 each 
7x35 each 
5x40 each 
Db Hammer curls 
8x35 each 
8x35 each 
7x35 each 

12 minute elliptical 

Assisted pull-ups bicep focused 
8
8
8

Nice work out today


----------



## Bobbyloads

Seated smith shoulder press 
10x90
10x140
10x160
10x170
10x180
6x190

Cable side delt raises 
12x25 each 
12x25 each 
12x25 each 

Superset cable cross rear delt flys and db side delt raises 
3 sets 

Standing shrug plate machine 
15x270
15x270
15x270
Facing reverse 
15x270
15x270
12x270

Rear delt fly machine 
20x150
20x150
17x150

12 minute elliptical hated every second of it 

Today I was off a bit but put my big boy pants on and  powered through it  regardless of being a little bitch today 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith incline bench press 
12x140
12x160
12x170
8x180
6x190
5x190

Superset iso lateral decline press and cable pec flys high to mid 
3 sets 

Superset iso lateral decline and cable pec fly’s mid to mid 
3 sets 

Extended rope cable triceps 
18x42.5
16x42.5
16x42.5
Overhead 
12x50
14x50
11x50

Cable vbar tricep 
14x72.5
14x72.5
11x72.5 

Cable straight bar tricep 
16x57.5
13x57.5
10x57.5 

Not doing cardio today not feeling it today even though had a very decent work out I’m just out of it for some reason not feeling right


----------



## CJ

Leg Day must be coming up soon!!!  🤗🤗🤗


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> Leg Day must be coming up soon!!!  🤗🤗🤗


Yeah it’s due gonna have to force my self tomorrow hope I feel better then today


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> Yeah it’s due gonna have to force my self tomorrow hope I feel better then today


Beat the log book!!!!  😠


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> Beat the log book!!!!  😠


Can’t anymore lol unless you got a 1999 or pre truck damn it! Damn technology


----------



## Bobbyloads

Kneeling leg curls
12x80 each 
12x80 each 
12x80 each 

Leg extension 
18x130
15x135
15x140
12x150
10x155
8x155

Db curls 
30,35 and 40 lbs 
35,30 and 25 lbs 
7x30 each arm 

Db hammer curls 
8x45 each arm 
8x40 each 
8x35 each 

High cable bicep curls 
9x25 each arm 
12x20 each arm 
12x20 each 

Superset seated leg press and ezbar curls 
3 sets 

Cable extended rope triceps 
18x42.5
20x42.5
16x42.5
15x42.5
13x42.5
20x35

10 min elliptical 

I will be throwing in biceps and triceps a lot as much as I can when I can to see what this shit  is about and if it works gonna give it 4-6 weeks see if I actually get results


----------



## CJ

That does NOT count as a leg day, do it again!!!  😡


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> That does NOT count as a leg day, do it again!!!  😡


Good enough lol


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> Good enough lol


💩


----------



## Bobbyloads

Seated cable low row
12x160
12x180
12x200
8x220

Seated cable lat pulldown 
12x140
12x160
8x180
4x200
Sitting reverse 
10x140
13x120
12x120

Superset Standing cable lat pulldowns and db bicep curls 
3 sets 

Superset MTS row and ezbar curls 
3sets 

MTS high row
3 sets jumped in with someone 

Superset cable extended rope triceps and db hammer curls 
3 sets 

Extended rope cable triceps 
18x35
14x35
14x25

Cable tricep v bar 
14x65 
13x65 
10x65

Naked cable triceps 
10x15 each arm 
12x10 each 
10x10 each


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith seated shoulder press 
Warmup 12x90
12x140
12x160
8x180
5x200
7x180
18x110

Cable side delt raises 
12x25 each arm 
12x25 each 
12x25 each 
12x20 each 
12x20 each
10x20 each 

Superset rear delt fly machine and standing plate shrug machine 
3 sets 

3 more sets same just shrugs facing in reverse 

Superset incline bench behind back bicep curl things and cable straight bar triceps 
3 sets 

Superset cable bicep curls and over head cable straight bar triceps 
3 sets 

Superset cable extended rope triceps and cable rope hammer curls 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith incline bench press
Warmup 12x90
13x140
12x160
8x180
8x200
4x210
6x180

Superset cable pec flys high to mid and iso lateral decline press
3 sets

Superset cable pec fly mid to mid and iso lateral decline press
3 sets 

Pec fly machine 
12x160
12x160
10x160

Chest is 🔥 

Superset seated preacher plate curl machine and cable extended rope tricep 
3 sets 

Superset ezbar close grip curls and incline ezbar skull crushers 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Fuck man Friday mechanic crashed my Challenger then I got fucked up Friday while celebrating sons b day still recovering and my back going out lol still gonna try to make it to gym today but might not happen. I can’t remember last time I had 3 days off in a row


----------



## Yano

Bobbyloads said:


> Fuck man Friday mechanic crashed my Challenger then I got fucked up Friday while celebrating sons b day still recovering and my back going out lol still gonna try to make it to gym today but might not happen. I can’t remember last time I had 3 days off in a row


Damn dude , glad ya got a few days off but that's no way to get it hahaha ,, hope ya feel better.


----------



## Bobbyloads

Back fucked jumped off the tow truck today after jumping trying to pull kids car seat out ducked it all up have to man up at gym gonna do light work but work

Smith seated shoulder press 
20x90
20x110
15x130
12x150
8x160
8x180

Standing shrug machine plate 
20x270
20x270
15x270 not the smartest idea lol the lift lol 🤦‍♂️ 
Facing outwards 
15x270
12x270 super bad idea 🤦‍♂️ 
12x270

Db side delt raises 
22x25 each arm 
13x35 each 
12x35 each 
12x35 each 
10x35 each 
9x35 each 

Superset seated preacher plate machine curls and rear delt fly machine 
3 sets 

Superset rear delt fly machine and MTS seated curls 
3 sets 

Superset extended rope triceps and db hammer curls 
3 sets 

Extended cable rope triceps 
11x57.5
8x57.5
10x50
Overhead 
7x57.5
8x50
8x50

Damn had a really good work out


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith incline bench press
Warmup 12x90
12x140
12x160
8x180
7x190
5x190
5x180

ISO lateral decline 
15x180
12x200
12x200
12x200
11x200
10x200

Cable pec flys High to mid 
13x30 each side 
10x35 each 
10x42.5 each
20x25 each 
Mid to mid 
12x25 each 
12x20 each 
12x20 each 

Naked cable triceps 
20x20 each arm 
18x20 each 
17x15 each 
15x10 each 

Cable straight bar triceps 
13x57.5
16x50
14x50

Superset standing preacher db curls and overhead cable straight bar tricep 
3 sets

Cable rope hammer curls 
15x57.5
13x57.5
11x57.5

Great work out today besides little bitches babysitting work out stations 🤦‍♂️


----------



## CJ

Hi, it's me, Leg Day, I miss you!!!  👋

🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ said:


> Hi, it's me, Leg Day, I miss you!!!  👋
> 
> 🤣🤣🤣


Can’t do it my back hurts covid dot inspection dogs sick panties in a bunch toe hang nail covid toe out of service for hours over


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> Can’t do it my back hurts covid dot inspection dogs sick panties in a bunch toe hang nail covid toe out of service for hours over


Do the best you can.  🤣


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ said:


> Do the best you can.  🤣


I’m gonna break up my leg days try they out for a bit gonna separate the front and back so I’ll do hamstrings one day rest another think that’s will help me but regardless I’m doing way better. With legs then before lol


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> I’m gonna break up my leg days try they out for a bit gonna separate the front and back so I’ll do hamstrings one day rest another think that’s will help me but regardless I’m doing way better. With legs then before lol


I'm just busting your chops. 

Except with the Pendulum Squat, a few hard sets on that is my dream!!!  🤗


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ said:


> I'm just busting your chops.
> 
> Except with the Pendulum Squat, a few hard sets on that is my dream!!!  🤗


Yeah with the weather and work it’s harder then I thought to take a 15 minute drive when I could go a 4 minute one but I’ll be back there soon


----------



## Bobbyloads

Seated cable lat pulldowns facing out 
15x140
14x120
11x120
Facing in 
9x140
10x120
9x120

Tbar row
12x90
10x115
7x140

Standing cable lat pulldown 
13x57.5
11x57.5
9x57.5

Superset MTS kneeling leg curls and cable seated low row 
3 sets 

Superset leg curls laying on stomach and MTS high tow 
3 sets 

Don’t seem like it On paper but today kicked my ass tomorrow rest day


----------



## Bobbyloads

MTS shoulder press
Warmup 8x200
10x260
10x280
8x300

Cable side delt raises 
12x20 each arm 
10x25 each 
8x30 each 
12x20 each 
10x25 each 
8x30 each 

Superset seated smith shoulder press and extended cable rope triceps 
3 sets 

Superset overhead extended rope cable triceps and smith standing shoulder shrugs 
3 sets 

Superset naked cable triceps and smith standing shrugs 
3 sets

Super set high cable bicep curls and incline bench seated curls 
3 sets 

Superset db bicep curls and high cable bicep curls 
3 sets 

Rear delt fly machine 
12x160
12x160
12x160
12x160
10x160
6x160

Fucking done best work out I had in a while I’m beat to shit feels great


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith incline bench press
Warmup 12x90
12x140
12x160
8x180
7x190
5x200
7x180

 Cable pec fly’s high to mid 
12x35 each side 
12x30 each 
12x30 each 
Mid to mid 
11x25 each 
12x20 each 
10x20 each 

Superset MTS chest decline and extended rope triceps 
3 sets 

Superset MTS chest decline and cable vbar triceps 
3 sets 

Superset standing preacher db curls and cable vbar triceps 
3 sets

Superset seated leg press and the elbow on knee db bicep curl thing, you know that thing man!
3 sets 

Holy shit Im sweating like a pig feels great gonna be hurting tomorrow 

Seated leg press
12x250
12x270
12x290

Superset leg extensions and ezbar drag curls 
3 sets  and last set the right knee starts popping 🤦‍♂️ on the extensions (no CJ not excuse not to do legs will be doing them still)

Cable rope bicep curls 
18x50
12x57.5
12x57.5

Done holy shit I’m beat


----------



## Bobbyloads

With a work out buddy 

Seated cable lat pulldowns 
3 sets reg
3 sets facing out 

seated cable low rows  
3 sets 


Superset standing smith shrugs and standing cable lat pulldowns 
3 sets 

Superset MTS high row and standing smith shrugs 
3 sets 



Solo

Superset cable extended rope triceps and db curls
3 sets 

Superset cable extended rope triceps and ezbar 21 curls 
3 sets 

Cable ezbar triceps 
3 sets 

MTS bicep curls 
3 sets whole stack :0) 

Fuck it one more seated dual pulley rows 
3 sets


----------



## CJ




----------



## Bobbyloads

ISO lateral incline press
12x180
10x270
8x290

Smith incline bench 
10x180
7x180
6x180

Cable pec flys high to mid 
12x35 each 
10x35 each 
8x30 each 
10x25 each
Mid to mid 
12x20 each 
12x20 each 
10x20 each 

Superset MTS decline And vbar cable triceps 
3 sets 

Superset MTS decline and ezbar cable triceps 
3 sets 

Superset standing preacher db curls and cable ezbar overhead triceps 
3 sets

Superset standing preacher db curls and cable extended rope triceps 
3 sets 

Cable ropes biceps 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ said:


> View attachment 17636


We got different goals lol


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> We got different goals lol


You mean different side of the aisle? 😉


----------



## Bobbyloads

ISO lateral shoulder press
Warmup 12x90
12x140
12x180
12x200

Cable side delt raises 
12x25 each 
10x30 each 
10x30 each 
10x25 each 
10x25 each 
8x20 each 

Smith trap shrugs 
12x180
12x180
12x180
12x200
7x220
8x200

Smith seated shoulder press
20x90
8x140
8x160
8x180

Rear delt fly machine 
20x150
15x170
15x170
13x170
12x170
8x170

Shoulders murdered


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> Shoulders murdered



... And legs feel fresh as daisies. 😉

(I'm sorry, I couldn't resist) 🤣


----------



## Bobbyloads

Seated leg press
12x250
12x250
12x250
12x250
12x250
9x250

Leg extensions 
20x115
20x115
20x120
17x125
15x130
12x130

Superset extended cable triceps and db curls 
3 sets 

Superset seated preacher plate curl machine and cable vbar triceps 
3 sets

Superset ezbar cable triceps and standing preacher db curls 
3 sets 

Superset ezbar cable overhead tricep and seated MTS curl machine 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ said:


> ... And legs feel fresh as daisies. 😉
> 
> (I'm sorry, I couldn't resist) 🤣


Got you today buddy lol Sunday hamstrings


----------



## Bobbyloads

Superset Standing smith shrugs and seated dual pulley rows
3 sets

Superset smith standing shrugs and seated lat pulldowns 
3 sets

Superset standing cable lat pulldowns seated reverse cable lat pulldowns
3 sets

Tbar rows 
12x90
10x100
8x100

Superset MTS high row and kneeling leg curl machine 
3 sets 

Superset incline bench arms behind back curl thingies forgot what they called and MTS kneeling leg curls 
3 sets 

Superset extended cable rope triceps and db hammer curls 
3 sets 

Superset cable extended rope overhead and cable rope bicep curls 
3 sets 

High cable bicep curl burn outs 
2 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith incline bench press
Warmup 12x110
12x140
12x160
8x180
6x200
4x220
6x200

 Cable pec flys  high to mid 
13x35 each 
12x35 each 
10x30 each 
14x25 each 
10x25 each 
Low to mid 
12x20 each 
14x15 each 
14x15 each 
10x15 each

MTS decline 
12x120
12x120
12x120
10x120
7x120
6x120


Cable vbar tricep push downs 
20x70
12x85
12x85 

Superset cable extended rope triceps and cable vbar tricep push downs 
3 sets 

Extended rope triceps cable overhead 
13x42.5
12x42.5
11x42.5

Cable extended rope tricep 
Failure x 35 

Superset seated preacher plate curls and db burnout curls 
3 sets 

MTS bicep curls 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

ISO lateral incline press 
12x180
11x230
6x270

ISO lateral decline press 
17x180
12x230
10x230

Smith incline bench press
12x90
12x140
8x160
6x180 chest is feeling it 

Smith decline bench press 
12x90
12x110
12x110 chest on 🔥 

Cable pec flys high to mid 
16x25 each side 
15x25 each 
13x25 each 
Mid to mid 
12x20 each 
11x20 each 
10x20 each 

Chest is beat to shit 😊 

Extended rope cable triceps gonna do light on this one 
25x35
22x35
22x35
Overhead 
13x35
16x35
13x35 🔥 🔥 🔥 

Cable fat straight bar triceps 
24x42.5
22x50
18x57.5

Smith close grip tricep press
8x90 holy shit barley got it finished triceps cashed out 
8x90 smh have no idea why I haven’t been doing this work out more need ti start with it not end lol 
8x90 had rest on my chest a few times to finish 

Great work out today gonna be fucking hurting tomorrow partially inspired by Mountain dog today watched a video of his before coming RIP big guy he was the shit


----------



## Bobbyloads

Damn what’s up with the gap ? Did I not post that week wrote down everything weird


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> Damn what’s up with the gap ? Did I not post that week wrote down everything weird


Those empty days must've been where Leg Days should've been.   🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ said:


> Those empty days must've been where Leg Days should've been.   🤣🤣🤣


Doing half legs not playboy lol but have to admit looks suspicious lmao


----------



## Bobbyloads

Seated leg press
18x230
12x250
12x250
12x250
12x250
10x250

Leg extensions
20x130
15x130
14x130
13x130
11x130
10x130

Superset extended rope triceps and db bicep curls
3 sets 

Superset extended cable triceps overhead and standing preacher db curls 
3 sets 

MTS bicep curls and overhead cable triceps extended rope 
3 sets 

Superset cable vbar triceps and ezbar bicep curls 
3 sets 

Framers walk 2 db 85lbs each walk end of room walk back then rest then repeat 

We’ll got to do it one lat lol then people got in the way but I did carry the weights all the way there and back lol I tried


----------



## Bobbyloads

Seated cable lat pulldowns 
12x140
12x140
10x140
Sitting in reverse 
12x120
11x120
10x120

Superset smith trap shrugs and seated cable low row
3 sets 

Superset smith trap shrugs and MTS high row 
3 sets 

Seated cable double pulley rows
13x50
12x50
10x50

Not feeling it today feel off blood pressure is high can feel it all jittery not gonna push it stressful day today


----------



## Bobbyloads

MTS shoulder press
8x240
8x260
8x280

Smith seated shoulder press 
12x90
12x140
8x160
6x160

Cable side delt raises 
12x25 each 
12x25 each 
12x25 each 
12x25 each 
12x25 each 
10x25 each 

Cable standing lat bar from bottom by floor shoulder pull thingies you know what I’m saying 
12x50
12x50
10x50

Superset Rear delt fly machine and ezbar bicep curls 
3 sets 

Superset db bicep curls and rear delt fly machine 
3 sets 

Superset cable extended rope triceps and standing preacher db curls 
3 sets 

Superset cable extended rope triceps overhead and MTS bicep curls 
3 sets 

Cable vbar triceps 
17x80
14x87.5
10x95


----------



## TODAY

Bobbyloads said:


> Cable standing lat bar from bottom by floor shoulder pull thingies you know what I’m saying


No, but I never really know what you're saying.


That's part of the charm.


----------



## Bobbyloads

TODAY said:


> No, but I never really know what you're saying.
> 
> 
> That's part of the charm.


I’ll take it


----------



## Bro Bundy

take any loads lately bobby?


----------



## Bobbyloads

Bro Bundy said:


> take any loads lately bobby?


It’s been cold and snowy markets down


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> Cable standing lat bar from bottom by floor shoulder pull thingies you know what I’m saying
> 12x50
> 12x50
> 10x50


Upright rows 🤣


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ said:


> Upright rows 🤣


There you go see CJ understands my explanations


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith incline bench press 
Warmup 12x90
12x140
10x160
8x180
7x190
5x200
12x90 slow negatives 

Smith decline bench press
13x90
12x110
12x120
10x125
8x130
10x110 damn they burning 

Cable pec flys high to mid 
16x30 each 
12x30 each
14x25 each 
Low/mid to mid 
12x25 each 
12x20 each 
13x15 each 

Extended rope cable triceps 
20x42.5
15x42.5
17x42.5

Superset overhead extended rope cable tricep and kneeling leg curls 
3 sets 

Super cable vbar triceps and kneeling leg curls 
3 sets 

Cable fat bar triceps
14x65
12x65 
12x65


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Bobbyloads said:


> Seated cable lat pulldowns
> 12x140
> 12x140
> 10x140
> Sitting in reverse
> 12x120
> 11x120
> 10x120
> 
> Superset smith trap shrugs and seated cable low row
> 3 sets
> 
> Superset smith trap shrugs and MTS high row
> 3 sets
> 
> Seated cable double pulley rows
> 13x50
> 12x50
> 10x50
> 
> Not feeling it today feel off blood pressure is high can feel it all jittery not gonna push it stressful day today


Do you find doing seated cable lat pulldowns in reverse to target a different part of the back/lat?


----------



## Bobbyloads

MTS shoulder press
Warmup 10x240
8x260
8x280
8x300

Smith seated shoulder press 
Warmup 8x90
8x140
8x160
7x170 no rest 
7x140

Superset smith standing trap shrugs and db side delt raises 
3 sets 

Superset standing plate shrug machine and cable side delt raises 
3 sets 

Superset extended rope triceps standing preacher db curls 
3 sets 

Superset cable vbar tricep and standing preacher db curls 
3 sets 

Superset MTS bicep curls and cable single rope tricep overhead one arm at a time 
3 sets 

Rear delt fly machine not much gas left I’m beat to shit 
20x150
18x150
16x150


----------



## Bobbyloads

Seated cable lat pulldown sitting in reverse 
14x120
13x120
12x120
Sitting regular 
9x140
9x120
8x120

Standing cable lat pulldowns 
12x57.5
11x57.5
8x57.5

Tbar row
12x115
9x125
8x135

MTS high row 
12x180
10x200
8x220

Seated cable dual pulley rows 
14x60
13x60
10x60

Db hammer curls 
12x35 each 
8x40 each 
8x45 each 

Ezbar curls 
11x70
9x70
8x70

Db curls very short rest 
15x15 each 
12x20 each 
8x25 each 

High cable bicep curls 
3 sets 

Cable rope curls 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Seated cable lat pulldown sitting in reverse 
14x120
13x120
12x120
Sitting regular 
9x140
9x120
8x120

Standing cable lat pulldowns 
12x57.5
11x57.5
8x57.5

Tbar row
12x115
9x125
8x135

MTS high row 
12x180
10x200
8x220

Seated cable dual pulley rows 
14x60
13x60
10x60

Db hammer curls 
12x35 each 
8x40 each 
8x45 each 

Ezbar curls 
11x70
9x70
8x70

Db curls very short rest 
15x15 each 
12x20 each 
8x25 each 

High cable bicep curls 
3 sets 

Cable rope curls 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith incline bench 
Warmup 12x90
12x140
12x160
8x180
6x200
5x210
4x220

Smith decline bench 
15x110
12x130
12x130
10x140
8x140
6x140

Cable pec flys high to mid 
15x30 each side 
12x30 each 
10x30 each 
Low mid to mid 
8x25 each 
10x20 each 
10x20 each 

Superset extended rope cable triceps and ezbar curls 
3 sets 

Superset cable rope bicep curls and extended rope triceps overhead 
3 sets 

Superset MTS bicep curls and vbar cable triceps 
3 sets

BTL super duper set cable fat straight bar triceps then over head triceps then db curls 
3 sets 

Damn 2 days off was a good move felt great fucked it up today at the gym crazy pumps 💪🏼


----------



## Bobbyloads

MTS kneeling leg curl 
12x90 each 
10x90 each 
8x90 each 

Leg curl 
12x110
12x110
8x110

Seated leg press
15x210
13x210
13x210
11x230
10x230
10x230

Leg extensions 
16x115 
12x115 🔥 
12x115
12x115
8x115
8x115

Fuck did not wanna go today at all 🤦‍♂️ at least got legs out the way


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith seated shoulder press 
Warmup 10x90
12x140
10x160
6x180

Superset Smith incline front delt press and cable side delt raises 
3 sets 

Superset smith standing trap shrugs and cable side delt raises 
3 sets 

Superset standing smith trap shrugs and cable upright rows (ty CJ) 
3 sets 

Superset extended rope cable triceps and db curls 
3 sets 

Superset extended cable triceps overhead and ezbar bicep curls 
3 sets 

Superset cable vbar triceps and MTS bicep curl
3 sets 

Rear delt fly machine 
16x150
15x150
12x150
10x150 6 sets ain’t happening today 

Gonna sleep like a baby tonight great work out


----------



## Bobbyloads

Tbar row
14x90
10x115
10x125
8x135
8x140
6x150

Seated cable lat pulldowns 
13x120
11x120
9x120 
Sitting in reverse 
10x100
9x100
9x100

Seated cable low rows
12x180
12x180
12x160

Superset MTS high row and extended rope cable triceps 
3 sets 

Superset MTS bicep curls and cable extended rope triceps overhead 
3 sets 

Superset seated preacher plate curls and cable extended  rope triceps overhead 
3 sets 

Naked cable tricep burnouts 
2 sets 

Db curls light weight burn out 
1 set


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith incline bench press
8x140
8x160
8x180
8x200
5x220
4x230

Smith decline bench press
10x140
9x160
7x160
9x140
8x140
6x140

Cable pec fly’s high to mid 
12x30 each 
12x30 each 
12x30 each 
Mid to mid 
11x25 each 
10x25 each 
10x20 each 

Superset Extended rope cable triceps and ezbar curls 
3 sets

Superset overhead extended rope cable triceps and straight bar curls 
3 sets 

Superset seated dip machine triceps and straight bar curls that straight bar hitting the bicep beautifully adding to my constant use list been sleeping in it 🤦‍♂️ 
3 sets 

Great work out I’m beat to shit think I figured out how to break through my rough patch felt like I was stuck less reps more weight slowly gonna change it up a bit


----------



## Bobbyloads

Superset cable side delt raises and shoulder press machine 
3 sets 

Superset iso lateral shoulder press and db side delt raises
3 sets 

Superset smith seated shoulder press and standing plate shrug machine 
3 sets 

Superset smith standing trap shrugs and straight bar bicep curls 
3 sets

Superset standing preacher db curls and cable vbar triceps 
3 sets 

Superset cable vbar triceps and ezbar curls 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

ISO lateral rows
Warmup 12x90 each side 
12x135 each 
10x180 each 
8x225 each 

Superset  standing cable lat pulldowns and seated cable lat pulldowns 
3 sets 

Superset seated cable low row and cable extended rope triceps 
3 sets 

Superset MTS row and cable extended rope triceps overhead 
3 sets 

Superset bb bicep curls and vbar cable triceps 
3 sets 

Superset standing preacher bicep curls and ezbar cable triceps regular then over head 
3 sets 

MTS bicep curls 
8x90 each 
7x90 each 
7x100 each 

Bb narrow grip bicep curls 
2 sets to failure 

Beast mode today gay boys feel great


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith seated shoulder press 
Warmup 8x90
8x180
8x190
5x200
4x180

Smith incline front delt press
8x180
8x140
8x140

Superset smith standing trap shrugs and cable side delt raises 
3 sets 

Superset standing trap shrug plate machine and db side raises 
3 sets 

Superset Rear delt fly machine and bb bicep curls 
3 sets 

Superset rear delt fly machine and ezbar narrow grip bicep curls 
3 sets 

MTS kneeling leg curl 
8x90 each leg 
8x90 each 
8x90 each 
8x100 each 
8x100 each 
6x100 each


----------



## Bobbyloads

Bonus garage session:

About 30 minutes of:

Heavy bag  🥊 

Knees to heavy bag for stretching more then practicing kneeing 

Ring squats sets of 10

Did this rotation for about 30 minutes I’m soaked and beat to shit but feels great!


----------



## Bobbyloads

Incline bench press 
Warmup 12x135
8x185
8x205
8x225

Smith incline bench 
8x180
8x180
6x180

Smith decline 
8x140
8x140
8x140
8x140
7x140
4x140 🔥 

Cable pec fly’s high to mid 
12x30 each 
10x30 each 🔥 the first work out activated the fuck out my chest shit is pumped 
10x30 each 
Mid to mid 
20x20 each 
12x20 each chest about to explode 🤯 
9x20 each 

Superset extended rope cable triceps and close grip smith tricep press
3 sets 

Cable extended rope overhead triceps
12x57.5
10x50
9x50

Ezbar cable overhead triceps 
3 sets  forgot to count 

Cable vbar triceps 
Failure x 50 2 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Off day 

Heavy bag session with the son and some push ups


----------



## Bobbyloads

Superset standing cable lat pulldowns and seated cable lat pulldowns 
3 sets 

Superset reverse seated cable lat pulldowns and seated cable low row 
3 sets 

ISO lateral row
12x135 each side 
12x135 each 
10x135 each 

Superset MTS high row and bb curls 
3 sets 

Superset MTS row and ezbar curls 
3 sets 

Vbar cable triceps 
3 sets 

Superset extended rope cable triceps overhead and barbell curls in the squat rack that’s right lol all up in the squat rack curling not squatting 
3 sets 

Superset extended rope cable triceps and bb curls squat rack 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Bonus work out when I got home 

About 25 min of heavy bag 🥊 and ring squats I’m drenched as fuck


----------



## Bobbyloads

Back at the good gym and oh shit son pendulum shoulder press bad ass 
Warmup 12x90
12x140
12x190
12x210
10x230
8x250
5x260
Beast of a machine love it 

Cable side delt raises
15x20 each arm 
13x25 each 
10x30 each 

Paramount rotary shoulder machine 
15x115
12x130
10x145

Db side delt raises 
16x30 each 
13x35 each 
10x40 each 

Arsenal rear delt fly machine 
16x100
13x110
12x120
12x130
10x140
8x150

@CJ


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> Back at the good gym and oh shit son pendulum shoulder press bad ass
> Warmup 12x90
> 12x140
> 12x190
> 12x210
> 10x230
> 8x250
> 5x260
> Beast of a machine love it
> 
> Cable side delt raises
> 15x20 each arm
> 13x25 each
> 10x30 each
> 
> Paramount rotary shoulder machine
> 15x115
> 12x130
> 10x145
> 
> Db side delt raises
> 16x30 each
> 13x35 each
> 10x40 each
> 
> Arsenal rear delt fly machine
> 16x100
> 13x110
> 12x120
> 12x130
> 10x140
> 8x150
> 
> @CJ
> View attachment 19168
> View attachment 19169
> View attachment 19170
> View attachment 19171
> View attachment 19172
> View attachment 19173


Are those Autobots or Decepticons? 🤔


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ said:


> Are those Autobots or Decepticons? 🤔


What ever they are they are bad ass that should one is crazy can’t wait to use the rest


----------



## Bobbyloads

Bonus work out: 

Almost 2 hours at a trampoline park with the kid holy shit I’m soaked and my thighs feel like they gonna explode


----------



## hard_gains

Bobbyloads said:


> Back at the good gym and oh shit son pendulum shoulder press bad ass
> Warmup 12x90
> 12x140
> 12x190
> 12x210
> 10x230
> 8x250
> 5x260
> Beast of a machine love it
> 
> Cable side delt raises
> 15x20 each arm
> 13x25 each
> 10x30 each
> 
> Paramount rotary shoulder machine
> 15x115
> 12x130
> 10x145
> 
> Db side delt raises
> 16x30 each
> 13x35 each
> 10x40 each
> 
> Arsenal rear delt fly machine
> 16x100
> 13x110
> 12x120
> 12x130
> 10x140
> 8x150
> 
> @CJ
> View attachment 19168
> View attachment 19169
> View attachment 19170
> View attachment 19171
> View attachment 19172
> View attachment 19173


Man........ My gym sucks. 😩


----------



## Bobbyloads

hard_gains said:


> Man........ My gym sucks. 😩


Yeah It’s a great gym and I’m too lazy to take a 15 min drive 🤦‍♂️


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> Bonus work out:
> 
> Almost 2 hours at a trampoline park with the kid holy shit I’m soaked and my thighs feel like they gonna explode
> View attachment 19184


If you did more leg days, it would be no thang!!!  😘


----------



## Bobbyloads

Pendulum incline press
Warmup 12x90
12x180
12x230
10x270
7x320 
5x340
4x350 🤯 

Decline bench press
12x135
12x185
10x185
8x185
8x185 
5x185

Cable pec fly’s 
14x30 each side 
12x30 each 
11x30 each 

Chest on 🔥 

Superset nautilus preacher curl and weird attachment cable triceps 
3 sets 

Superset cable overhead tricep and db bicep curls 
3 sets 

Super duper set lol extended handle cable triceps regular then overhead then db hammer curls 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Bonus workout heavy bag 🥊 with the little man


----------



## Bobbyloads

Tbar rows 
Warmup 10x90
8x135
8x145
8x160

Superset standing smith trap shrugs and seated dual pulley rows 
3 sets 

Superset standing shrugs plate machine MTS high row 
3 sets 

Superset seated cable lat pulldowns and standing cable lat pulldowns 
3 sets 

Superset reverse seated cable lat pulldowns and extended rope cable triceps 
3 sets 

Superset extended cable triceps overhead and bb bicep curls 
3 sets

Superset vbar cable tricep and standing preacher db curls 
3 sets 

Superset ezbar cable triceps overhead and normal and ezbar bicep curls 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Paramount rotary shoulder press
15x130
13x145
10x160

Pendulum shoulder press
12x180
10x230
7x270

Cable side delt raises 
10x30 each side 
10x30 each 
10x30 each 
10x25 each
10x25 each 
10x25 each 

Pendulum power squat pro
10x90
10x140
10x140
This kicking my ass 
7x140

Rear delt cable flys 
18x15 each side 
16x15 each 
11x15 each 

I’m done


----------



## Bobbyloads

ISO lateral incline press 
12x180
8x270
8x270

Bench press 
12x185
6x225

Smith incline  21’s 7 wide 7 reg 7 close grip
21x90
21x110 🔥 🔥 🔥 
21x90 Jesus that burns 

Smith decline 
10x110
10x110
10x110
9x110
8x110
4x110

Cable pec flys  high to mid 
15x30 each side 
14x30 each side 
12x30 each side 
Mid to mid finisher 
17x20 each 

Superset extended rope cable triceps and ezbar curls 
3 sets 

Superset cable extended rope triceps overhead and bb curls 
3 sets 

Superset preacher db curls and single rope cable overhead triceps 
3 sets 

Super duper set cable fat bar tricep reg and overhead then MTS bicep curls 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Jesus Christ gay boys I’m fat as fuck


----------



## Tazz

Bobbyloads said:


> Jesus Christ gay boys I’m fat as fuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 19421



How tall are you


----------



## Bobbyloads

Tazz said:


> How tall are you


6’1


----------



## Bobbyloads

Pendulum lat combo pull
12x180
12x180
10x230
8x180

Arsenal crazy ass tbar row
8x90 that was difficult
8x90 yeah back gonna be cashed out today
7x90

Pendulum 3 way row
12x90 each side
12x90 each
12x90 each

Nautilus lat pulldown
12x125
10x140
10x140

Standing bent forward db trap shrugs tic tac inspired
50x15 each side same time
60x14 each side
70x12 each side
75x10 each side
65x12 each side
60x12 each side
🤦‍♂️ put weight first then reps

Seated cable low row low weight back is down
12x120
12x120
12x120

This gym is intimidating seen 2 chicks bigger then me and all the dudes look like they just got out of prison and def committed prison rape


----------



## Bobbyloads

Dealing with neck muscle pull causing headaches smh doing light work today 

Smith incline 21s 7 wide 7 reg 7 close grip 
3 sets 

Smith incline 
10x140
10x140
10x140

Cable pec flys high to mid 
20x25 each 
16x25 each 
14x25 each 
Mid to mid 
15x20 each side 
14x20 each 
12x20 each 
High to low 
18x20 each 
15x20 each 
12x20 each 

Superset cable extended rope triceps and bb curls 
3 sets 

Superset cable extended rope overhead triceps and MTS bicep curl machine 
3 sets

Superset ezbar curls and cable vbar triceps 
3 sets 

Easy day today


----------



## Bobbyloads

Still dealing with this stupid ass neck muscle pull  🤦‍♂️ 

Smith seated shoulder press 
12x90
12x110
12x130
12x140
12x140
8x140

Smith standing side bent over shrug thingies 
10x50 each side 
10x50 each side 
10x50 each 

Cable side delt raises 
15x20 each side 
12x25 each 
12x25 each 

My neck and my stomach is fucked up bad not a good week for me smh had to stop not feeling well


----------



## Bobbyloads

For sure no traps today neck strain still lingering gay ass shit setting me back a bit  

T bar row
12x90
10x135
8x145
7x160
5x170
8x135

Seated cable lat pulldowns 
10x140
12x120
11x120

Standing lat pulldowns 
12x57.5
11x57.5
8x57.5

Superset MTS high row and cable extended rope triceps 
3 sets 

Superset cable extended rope triceps overhead and standing preacher db curls
3 sets 

Super duper set cable fat bar triceps reg and then over head and MTS bicep curl
3 sets

Bb bicep curls 
12x50
10x50 

Finally a decent workout


----------



## Bobbyloads

Negativity life changing day today so went and did arms didn’t even count just wanted it to hurt and take the pump to remind myself no matter what happens I will make it through better and stronger


----------



## Bobbyloads

MTS high row
12x180
11x200
8x220

MTS row
12x140
12x140
12x140

Seated cable low row wide grip
12x100
12x120
12x140

Standing cable lat pulldowns 
12x57.5
11x57.5
10x57.5

Seated cable double pulley rows
14x60
14x60
12x60

Seated cable lat pulldown 
11x120
10x120
10x120
Seated in reverse 
12x120
10x120
8x120


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith incline press
Warmup 7 wide 7 reg 7 narrow x90
10x140
8x160
8x180
8x200
6x210
5x220
5x230
21x90

Cable pec flys high to mid 
15x35 each side 
12x35 each 
15x30 each 
Mid to mid 
12x25 each 
12x25 each
10x25 each 

Superset cable extended rope triceps and MTS decline press
3 sets 

Superset cable extended rope overhead triceps and 21 bb curls 
3 sets

Superset cable vbar triceps and db curls 
3 sets 

Superset cable single rope triceps overhead and MTS bicep curl
3 sets

Superset cable single handle triceps and seated preacher plate curls 
3 sets


----------



## Bro Bundy

hey bobby hows your ass?


----------



## Bobbyloads

Bro Bundy said:


> hey bobby hows your ass?


Wouldn't you like to know perv


----------



## Bobbyloads

Fuck been out all week 1 root canal 2 tooth extractions cause of infection that was some horrible pain. Lost almost 10 lbs being doped up out of commission all week. String of bad luck for me lately 😢 

Smith incline bench 
Warmup 12x90
8x140
8x160
8x180
6x190
6x190
Fucking weak as fuck 

Cable pec fly’s high to mid
20x25 each 
16x25 each
13x25 each 
Mid to mid 
14x25 each 
12x25 each 
10x25 each 

Superset pec fly machine and cable extended rope triceps 
3 sets 

Superset overhead extended rope cable triceps and MTS bicep curl machine 
3 sets 

Superset seated plate preacher curls and vbar cable triceps 
3 sets 


Something is better then noting weak ass shit today but it’s been a painful shitty week


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith seated shoulder press 
12x90
8x140
8x160

Superset Smith seated shoulder press and cable side delt raises 
3 sets 

Smith standing trap shrugs and cable side delt raises 
3 sets 

Smith standing trap shrugs 
12x140
13x140
12x160

Rear delt fly machine 
15x170
15x170
12x170

Superset rear delt fly machine and seated plate preacher curls 
3 sets 


Superset cable extended rope triceps and standing preacher db curls 
3 sets 

Superset cable extended rope triceps overhead and ezbar reverse grip curls 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Seated cable lat pulldowns 
12x140
12x120
12x120
Seated reverse 
14x100
13x100
15x100

Standing cable lat pulldowns 
10x57.5
10x50
9x50 

Tbar rows
8x115
8x125
7x135

MTS high row
12x160
10x180
7x200

Seated dual pulley rows 
12x70
12x70
8x70

Standing plate shrug machine 
12x270
12x270
10x270


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith incline 
8x140
8x160
8x180
6x190
4x200
4x210
17x140

Smith decline 
10x140
10x140
10x140
8x160
5x140
10x90

Cable pec fly’s high to mid 
10x35 each 
14x30 each 
10x30 each
Mid to mid 
10x25 each 
13x20 each 
10x20 each 

Superset extended cable rope triceps and pec fly machine 
3 sets 

Superset cable extended rope overhead triceps and ezbar curls 
3 sets 

Superset seated plate preacher curls and cable vbar triceps 
3 sets 


Superset cable naked overhead triceps seated plate preacher curls 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Seated cable dual pulley pulldowns 
12x50
12x50
12x50

Standing cable lat pulldowns 
12x50
10x50
9x50

ISO lateral rows 
8x135 each side 
8x135 each 
8x135 each 

MTS high row 
10x160
10x160
12x160

MTS row 
10x160
10x160
13x160

Seated cable low row wide grip 
10x120
10x120
14x120

Off as fuck today but got through a bitch ass workout 🤦‍♂️ better then nothing I guess


----------



## Bro Bundy

Don’t give me that tooth shit !


----------



## Bobbyloads

Bro Bundy said:


> Don’t give me that tooth shit !


Na tooth shit feeling better just being a bitch today didn’t take enough loads


----------



## CJ

Is it leg day yet? 😁😘


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ said:


> Is it leg day yet? 😁😘


This weekend lol for sure I’m ready again


----------



## Bobbyloads

Seated smith shoulder press 
Warmup 12x90
8x140
8x160
7x180
18x90
13x110
14x130

Superset standing smith trap shrugs and db side delt raises
3 sets 

Superset standing plate shrug machine and cable side delt raises 
3 sets 

Superset seated plate preacher curls and rear delt fly machine 
3 sets

Superset MTS bicep curls and rear delt fly machine 
3 sets

Superset cable extended rope triceps regular then over the head 
3 sets 

Superset cable single rope overhead then regular triceps 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Leg extensions 
14x115 knees popping lol I’m old 
18x115
20x115
15x130
14x145
13x145
12x145

10 people in the gym all on machines I need 🤦‍♂️ 

Superset cable extended rope triceps first normal then overhead 
3 sets 

Superset cable ezbar triceps normal then overhead 
3 sets 

Superset MTS kneeling leg curls and db bicep curls 
3 sets 

Superset MTS kneeling leg curls and bb bicep curls 
3 sets 

Superset seated preacher plate curls and cable naked single arm triceps 
2 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

ISO lateral incline press 
12x180
12x200
10x230
7x250
5x270
14x180

MTS decline press 
12x120
10x120
10x120
13x100
12x100
8x100

Pec fly machine 
12x150
12x150
12x150
12x150
10x150
9x150

Superset cable extended rope triceps regular then overhead 
3 sets 

Superset cable ezbar triceps regular then overhead 
3 sets 

Seated preacher plate curls 
10x45 each side 
8x45 each 
10x35 each 
10x35 each 

Bb curls 
14x50
12x50


----------



## Bobbyloads

Forgot to post yesterday;


Tbar rows
12x90
10x115
10x125
8x135
8x140
5x150

Superset standing smith trap shrugs and cable seated lat pulldowns 
3 sets 

Superset MTS high row and cable extended rope triceps regular then overhead 
3 sets 

Superset cable ezbar triceps normal then overhead 
3 sets 

Few more super sets with gym buddy biceps and triceps


----------



## Bobbyloads

Hurting today elbows and shoulders popping lazy sleepy and was my last day at my job so I’m all weird/depressed/anxious gonna do a light day today. 

Smith seated shoulder press 
8x90
10x90
12x90
12x90
16x90
17x90

Cable side delt raises 
20x20 each side 
20x20 each 
20x20 each
20x15 each 
18x15 each 
15x15 each 

Rear delt fly machine 
20x110
20x110
20x110
20x110
17x110
15x110

Better then nothing I guess


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith incline bench 
Warmup 12x90
8x140
8x160
8x180
4x190
4x200
6x180

Superset MTS incline and MTS decline 
6 sets 

We’ll everyone on cables so superset seated preacher curl one arm at a time then normal 
3 sets 

Cable pec flys 
High to mid 
3 sets 
Mid to mid 
3 sets 

Superset cable extended rope triceps regular and then overhead 
3 sets 

Cable vbar triceps 
3 sets 

Cable single rope over head triceps burn outs 
3 sets 

Nice little work out today


----------



## Bobbyloads

Yuma , AZ 4th Ave gym bad ass fucking gym if your ever in Yuma must go 

Seated cable lat pulldowns 
3 sets 

Same facing reverse 
3 sets 

ISO lateral front lat pulldowns
3 sets 

 ISO lateral low row
3 sets 

ISO lateral wide pulldowns 
3 sets bad ass love this one 

Arsenal shoulder machine been looking for one of there 😊 
6 sets few extra love this one 

Superset Seated preacher bicep curls 2 dif variations 
3 sets 

Superset cable triceps and biceps 
3 sets


----------



## CJ

I'm just gonna leave this right here......


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ said:


> I'm just gonna leave this right here......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 20932


Man been slacking on legs


----------



## Bobbyloads

Gym tour lol anytime fitness Scottsdale AZ

Shoulder press machine 
3 sets 

Precor plate should press 
4 sets 

Cable side delt raises 
3 sets 

Seated bicep curls 
3 sets and whole workout ruined by wifes tests wtf 

Superset Rear delt fly machine and ezbar bicep curls 

Smith standing trap shrugs
6 sets 

Worst work out fucking ever had better work outs injured


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Bobbyloads said:


> Worst work out fucking ever had better work outs injured


Better than nothin'!


----------



## Bobbyloads

CohibaRobusto said:


> Better than nothin'!


Lol very true


----------



## Bobbyloads

Almost forgot to post 



Smith incline press
Warmup 12x90
10x140
8x160
7x180
7x180
5x180
4x180
Weak as fuck boi!!!

Cable chest flys high to mid 
20x25 each side 
17x25 each 
15x25 each 
Mid to mid 
14x20 each 
13x20 each 
14x20 each 

Superset cable extended rope triceps reg and MTS decline press 
3 sets 

Superset cable extended rope triceps overhead and MTS decline press
3 sets 

Superset cable vbar triceps and pec fly machine 
3 sets 

MTS biceps
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

All day setting up new office don’t feel like being here but gonna blast polish rap and get to it 

Seated cable lat pulldowns 
16x120
12x120
11x120
Seated in reverse 
12x100
10x100
12x80

MTS high row short breaks 
8x220
8x200
8x180
8x160
8x140
8x120

Standing plate shrug machine short breaks
20x180
20x180
20x180
20x180
20x180
20x180

Super duper set cable extended rope triceps normal then overhead and seated dual pulley rows 
3 sets 

Extended cable rope triceps burnout 
1 set to failure 

Superset cable vbar triceps and MTS bicep curls 
3 sets 

Superset ezbar curls and ezbar cable triceps 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Seated smith shoulder press short rest 
12x90
12x110
12x120
8x120
8x120
7x120

Cable side delt raises short rests 
10x25 each side 
15x20 each 
15x20 each 
13x20 each 
12x20 each 
12x20 each 🔥 🔥 🔥 

Super duper set cable extended rope triceps reg and overhead then rear delt fly machine 
3 sets 

Super duper set cable straight bar triceps reg and overhead then rear delt fly machine 
3 sets 

Superset cable single rope overhead triceps and MTS bicep curl machine 
3 sets 

Standing preacher ezbar curls 
6 sets 

Great work out today after a busy ass day running around doing shit


----------



## Bobbyloads

ISO lateral incline press
Warmup 20x90
12x180
12x200
8x270
5x270
10x180
10x180

ISO lateral decline press
12x180
12x180
12x180
11x180
10x180
8x180

Cable pec fly’s high to mid
25x25 each 
16x25 each  pee pee break 
25x25 each 
Mid to mid 
17x20 each side
15x20 each 
13x20 each 

Superset cable extended rope triceps regular then overhead 
3 sets 

Cable single rope triceps overhead 
4 sets 

Superset Standing preacher db curls and seated cable row thing curls 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Seated lat pulldowns short breaks 
15x120
12x120
10x120

MTS high row 
12x160
10x180
10x200
8x220
5x240

Seated dual pulley rows 
15x50
13x50
11x50
10x50

Superset standing smith trap shrugs and cable standing lat pulldowns 
3 sets 

Upright rows 
3 sets 

Rear delt fly machine 
6 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Seated smith shoulder press shoulder popping bad keeping it light 
Warmup 8x90
12x90
12x100
12x100
12x100
12x105
8x105 

Cable side delt raises 
15x20 each side 
15x20 each 
14x20 each

Superset cable side delt raises and cable fat bar triceps 
3 sets 

Superset cable vbar triceps and cable extended rope triceps overhead 
3 sets 🔥 

Burnout extended rope cable triceps 
1 set 

Cable rope biceps 
3 sets 

Seated preacher plate machine curls 
3 sets 

MTS bicep curls 
4 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

And just dug a 12x6 garden in the mild rain 🤦‍♂️ wifes brilliant idea lawn care people of of done it for $50-$75 yesterday now I’m half dead


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith bench short  rest 
Warmup 12x90
12x140
10x160
7x180
7x160
7x140 🔥 🔥 🔥 
6x140

Smith incline 
8x140 fuck 🔥 weight feels so heavy right now 
7x140 
6x140 

Superset cable pec high to mid  flys and MTS decline 
3 sets 

Superset cable pec fly mid to mid and MTS decline 
3 sets 

Chest feels like it’s gonna pop feels good lol

Superset extended rope cable triceps and ezbar curls 
3 sets 

Superset cable ezbar triceps and MTS bicep curls 
3 sets 

Skullcrushers tried curls too biceps cashed out 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Seated cable lat pulldowns short breaks
14x120
10x120
8x120
Seated in reverse 
10x100
10x100

MTS high row 
12x120
10x140
9x160

ISO lateral plate rows 
10x180
10x180
11x180

Superset seated cable dual pulley rows and cable ezbar standing lat pulldowns
3 sets 

Cable ezbar upright row I guess 
3 sets


----------



## Yano




----------



## Bobbyloads

Yano said:


>


😢


----------



## Bobbyloads

Gym by office lol 

Shoulder press machine 
Warmup set 
3 sets 

Side cable delt raises 
3 sets 

Db side raises 
3 sets 

Stat trac max rack aint no joke lol 
3 sets 

Rear delt fly machine 
6 sets 

Biceps ezbar 
3 sets 

Standing preacher db curls 
6 sets


This gym sucked lol


----------



## Bobbyloads

Went to gym at lunch almost forgot to post



New gym by work a lot better then other one 

Smith incline 
Warmup set 
3 sets 

Smith bench 
4 sets 

Superset MTS decline and cable pec flys 
6 sets 

Superset cable straight bar triceps and seated pec fly machine 
3 sets 

Super set cable triceps and ezbar curls
3 sets 

Superset db curls and cable triceps 
3 sets 

Superset bicep curl machine end db light burnouts 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

ISO lateral row
3 sets 

ISO lateral front lat pulldowns 
3 sets 

Standing cable lat pulldowns 
3 sets 

MTS high row 
3 sets

Seated dual pulley rows 
3 sets 

Standing plate shrug machine
3 sets 

Seated cable low row 
3 sets 

Some thigh action for cj lol leg extensions 
6 sets 

MTS Kneeling  leg curls 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Gym by office again this one ain’t bad at all empty and good equipment 



MTS shoulder press 
Warmup set 
12x200
12x220
8x240
6x260
5x280
5x300

Superset shoulder press and cable side delt raises 
3 sets 

Lateral raise machine 
20x70
17x80
15x85

Superset bb trap shrugs and rear delt fly machine 
6 sets 

Superset tricep press and ezbar curls 
3 sets 

Superset tricep cable vbar and bicep curl machine 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Going to the gym during the day soooo much better keep forgetting to post 




Smith incline 
Warmup set 
3 sets 
Burnout set 

Chest press machine
3 sets 

Superset cable pec flys and MTS decline 
6 sets 

Superset smith bench and ezbar curls 

Bicep machine curls 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Forgot to post again 🤦‍♂️ this is yesterday 



Seated dual pulley pulldowns 
3 sets 

Plate high row machine
3 sets 

Tbar rows 
3 sets 

Pulldown machine 
3 sets

Row machine 
3 sets 

Seated cable low row 
3 sets 

Superset standing smith trap shrugs and ezbar curls 
3 sets 

Cable vbar triceps and standing preacher db curls 
3 sets 

Superset duper set cable straight bar triceps reg and overhead and standing preacher ezbar curls 
3 sets 

Tricep overhead burnout 
1 set


----------



## Bobbyloads

MTS shoulder press 
Warmup 
12x240
12x260
8x280
7x300

Shoulder press machine 
8x115 heavier then the weight insinuates 
8x100
8x85

Super duper setski cable side delt raises then db side delt raises then seated smith shoulder press
3 sets 

Superset rear delt fly machine and db side raises 
3 sets 

Superset rear delt fly and lateral raise machine 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Keep forgetting to post 🤦‍♂️ 

Sunday:


Smith bench 
Warmup 
12x140
8x160
8x180
5x200
18x90

Smith incline 
12x90
10x110
7x140
5x160
10x90

Superset cable pec flys and MTS decline 
6 sets 

Superset pec fly machine and extended rope cable triceps 
3 sets 

Superset ezbar curls and extended rope cable triceps overhead 
3 sets 

Superset MTS curls and vbar cable triceps 
3 sets 

Super set naked cable triceps and seated preacher plate curls 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

🤦‍♂️ this was 11am 



Plate high row 
Warmup 
15x180
10x230
6x270
10x180


LF lat pulldown machine 
12x115
10x115
10x115

Superset row machine and cable standing lat pulldowns
3 sets 

Seated cable low rows 
13x140
13x140
11x140

Superset seated cable lat pulldowns and seated cable dual pulley rows 
3 sets 

Bb trap shrugs 
12x135
15x135
15x155
13x175
12x185
12x205
9x225


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> Keep forgetting to LEG DAY!!! 🤦‍♂️



Fixed that for ya! 😉


----------



## Bobbyloads

MTS shoulder press
Warmup 12x200
10x260
8x280
6x300

Shoulder press machine
12x100
12x100
10x100

Superset cable side delt raises and db side raises
3 sets

Lateral raise machine
12x85
12x100
22x115

Superset rear delt flys and db curls
3 sets

Superset rear delt flys and ezbar curls
3 sets

Super duper set cable triceps reg and overhead then seated Machine bicep curls
3 sets

Cable rope triceps short breaks
Reg 3 sets
Overhead 3 sets
Overhead dif angle 3 sets 🔥 🔥 🔥 🔥


----------



## CJ




----------



## Bobbyloads

Chest press machine
Warmup 30x70
15x85 short breaks 
12x100
8x115
8x130
7x145
12x85 
This heavier then numbers imply 

Superset smith bench and MTS decline 
3 sets 


Superset MTS decline and incline smith bench 
3 sets 

Cable pec flys high to mid 
16x25 each 
12x25 each 
15x20 each 
Mid to mid 
13x20 each 
12x20 each 
10x20 each 

Pec fly machine 
12x130
11x130 
14x130

Db incline 
Failed chest is done as fuck 



Lol tomorrow day off I might come in do some girly leg workouts


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> Chest press machine
> Warmup 30x70
> 15x85 short breaks
> 12x100
> 8x115
> 8x130
> 7x145
> 12x85
> This heavier then numbers imply
> 
> Superset smith bench and MTS decline
> 3 sets
> 
> 
> Superset MTS decline and incline smith bench
> 3 sets
> 
> Cable pec flys high to mid
> 16x25 each
> 12x25 each
> 15x20 each
> Mid to mid
> 13x20 each
> 12x20 each
> 10x20 each
> 
> Pec fly machine
> 12x130
> 11x130
> 14x130
> 
> Db incline
> Failed chest is done as fuck
> View attachment 22486
> 
> 
> Lol tomorrow day off I might come in do some girly leg workouts


----------



## Bobbyloads

MTS high row 
12x140
12x160
8x180
4x200
2x220
2x240
1x260
1x280
1x300

Seated cable lat pulldowns 
12x120
10x120
8x120

Superset tbar rows and barbell trap shrugs 
3 sets 

Superset seated cable low row and bb trap shrugs 
3 sets 

Standing cable lat pulldowns 
15x50
11x57.5 
10x57.5 

Superset seated dual pulley rows and ezbar triceps 
3 sets 

Superset ezbar curls ezbar triceps reg and overhead 
3 sets 

Superset seated preacher curl machine and cable rope triceps 
3 sets 


2 days off felt good but ooopsies forgot leg day again lol


----------



## Bobbyloads

Seated smith shoulder press short breaks 
8x90
8x90
8x90
8x110
8x110
7x110

MTS shoulder press 
15x200
15x220 
8x240
6x260
5x280

Superset cable side delt raises and db side and front raises 
3 sets 

Leg extensions short breaks 
18x120
12x120
10x120
Break 
13x120 short breaks again 
10x120
10x105

Rear delt fly machine short breaks 
20x115
15x130
12x130
8x145
8x145
10x115

Seated leg curls 
20x105
12x120
9x120
10x100
10x100
10x100


----------



## Bobbyloads

Superset cable rope triceps reg then overhead and db bicep curls 
3 sets 

Superset standing preacher db curls and cable vbar triceps 
3 sets 

Superset cable straight bar triceps and ezbar curls
3 sets 

Superset seated bicep machine and skull crushers 
3 sets 

Superset naked cable triceps overhead then side then db bicep burnouts 
3 sets 

Was gonna be a day off but too much stress needed it today


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> Was gonna be a day off but too much stress needed it today



No worries, that workout qualifies as an off day. 🤣


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Bobbyloads said:


> Seated smith shoulder press short breaks
> 8x90
> 8x90
> 8x90
> 8x110
> 8x110
> 7x110
> 
> MTS shoulder press
> 15x200
> 15x220
> 8x240
> 6x260
> 5x280
> 
> Superset cable side delt raises and db side and front raises
> 3 sets
> 
> Leg extensions short breaks
> 18x120
> 12x120
> 10x120
> Break
> 13x120 short breaks again
> 10x120
> 10x105
> 
> Rear delt fly machine short breaks
> 20x115
> 15x130
> 12x130
> 8x145
> 8x145
> 10x115
> 
> Seated leg curls
> 20x105
> 12x120
> 9x120
> 10x100
> 10x100
> 10x100


How are your hamstrings feeling bro?


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ said:


> No worries, that workout qualifies as an off day. 🤣


Counting it as one 😢 don’t hate on me lol that I love arm days


----------



## Bobbyloads

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> How are your hamstrings feeling bro?


Like I needed to work them more 😔


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith incline 
Warmup 12x90
8x140
8x160
8x180
Flat 
8x160
8x160
8x160

Chest press machine 
15x100
10x100
10x1000

ISO lateral decline 
10x180
10x180
10x180

Superset iso lateral decline and cable pec flys 
3 sets 

Cable pec flys mid to mid 
12x20 each 
9x20 each 
11x20 each 

Pec fly machine 
14x130
15x130
12x130

Chest is pumped 😊


----------



## Bobbyloads

Pulldown machine 
18x100
10x115
10x130
10x145
8x160
8x175

Practicing bent over bb rows 
4 sets

Seated row machine 
14x130
12x145
12x160

Superset standing cable lat pulldowns and seated cable low rows
3 sets 

Superset cable upright rows and bb trap shrugs 
3 sets 

Superset seated cable  lat pulldowns and bb trap shrugs 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith seated shoulder press 
Warmup 12x90
12x110
8x140
8x160
7x180
4x200
20x90 

Cable side delt raises 
12x25 each 
12x25 each 
10x25 each 
12x20 each 

Seated db side raises 
15x20 each 
16x20 each 
12x20 each

Superset rear delt fly machine and seated preacher plate curls 
3 sets

Superset rear delt fly machine and seated preacher curls one arm at a time 
3 sets 

Superset MTS bicep curls and cable rope triceps 
3 sets 

Superset cable rope overhead triceps and standing plate shrug machine 
3 sets 

Crossbody cable triceps and standing shrug machine 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Yesterday forgot to post:



ISO lateral incline 
Warmup 15x90
10x180
8x230
6x270

ISO lateral decline 
12x180
15x180
13x180
10x180
10x180
7x180

Superset smith bench and cable double handle triceps 
3 sets 

Superset smith bench and extended rope cable triceps 
3 sets 

Cable pec flys high to mid 
18x25 each 
14x25 each 
12x25 each 
Mid to mid 
16x15 each 
15x15 each 
18x15 each 

Cable cross body triceps 
3 sets 

MTS bicep curls 
4 sets 

Cable rope biceps 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Seated cable lat pulldowns 
15x120
13x100
10x100

Superset standing cable lat pulldowns and seated dual pulley low rows
3 sets 

Iso lateral high row
12x180
8x230
6x230

Superset tbar rows and row machine 
3 sets 

Superset rear delt flys machine and lat pulldown Machine 
3 sets 


Superset rear delt flys and bb trap shrugs 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith seated shoulder press
12x90
12x110
10x120
8x130
7x140
5x150 this smith is rough feels way heavier then weight indicated 

Superset MTS shoulder press and cable side delt raises 
3 sets 

Superset db side raises and rear felt fly Machine 
3 sets 

Superset db standing preacher curls and rear delt fly machine 
3 sets 

Super duper set cable rope triceps reg and overhead then seated bicep machine 
3 sets 

Superset cable vbar triceps and seated cable biceps 
3 sets 

Cable naked cross body triceps 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith incline  short rest 
Warmup 15x90
12x140
8x160
7x180

Smith bench short rest 
10x160
6x180
7x160

Superset chest press and cable pec flys 
3 sets 

Superset pec fly machine and cable pec flys 
3 sets 

Superset db pressed together on bench chest work out thingie and cross body cable triceps 
3 sets

Superset naked cable overhead triceps and MTS decline press
3 sets 

Superset seated low row bicep curls and cable rope triceps 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

LF high row
12x180
12x200
10x220

Smith upright rows 
12x50
12x70
8x90

Seated cable low row
12x140
12x140
10x140

Superset standing lat pulldowns and seated cable lat pulldowns 
3 sets 

Super duper set straight bar cable triceps reg then overhead and seated dual pulley low row 
3 sets 

Superset cable rope triceps and seated cable bicep curls 
3 sets 

Standing preacher db curls 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Seated smith shoulder press 
10x90
8x110
8x130
8x140
7x160
4x180

Superset standing smith trap shrugs and cable side raises 
6 sets 

Superset cable vbar triceps and rear delt fly machine 
3 sets 

Super duper set rear delt fly machine and cable extended rope triceps reg and overhead 
3 sets 

Superset cable cross body triceps and ezbar curls 
3 sets 

MTS seated bicep curls 
3 sets 

Seated on low row doing biceps 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

ISO lateral incline press
Warmup 20x90
10x180
8x230
8x270

MTS decline 
16x100
15x100
13x100
12x100
11x100
12x100

MTS incline 
15x100
7x140

Pec fly machine 
18x130
16x150
13x150

Cable pec flys high to mid 
15x25 each 
17x25 each 
18x25 each 
Mid to mid 
12x20 each 
11x20 each 
14x20 each 

I’m gonna lose it 2 day I’m walking around debating if I should go bitch this guy out been on the smith machine my whole workout been waiting dude supersetting and just chilling not doing shit the whole fucking Time I wanna punch him in his throat


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> ISO lateral incline press
> Warmup 20x90
> 10x180
> 8x230
> 8x270
> 
> MTS decline
> 16x100
> 15x100
> 13x100
> 12x100
> 11x100
> 12x100
> 
> MTS incline
> 15x100
> 7x140
> 
> Pec fly machine
> 18x130
> 16x150
> 13x150
> 
> Cable pec flys high to mid
> 15x25 each
> 17x25 each
> 18x25 each
> Mid to mid
> 12x20 each
> 11x20 each
> 14x20 each
> 
> I’m gonna lose it 2 day I’m walking around debating if I should go bitch this guy out been on the smith machine my whole workout been waiting dude supersetting and just chilling not doing shit the whole fucking Time I wanna punch him in his throat


Relax, go do some pendulum squats while you're waiting.


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ said:


> Relax, go do some pendulum squats while you're waiting.


Wrong gym but should of trained legs by kicking the fuck out of him that’s for sure


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> Wrong gym but should of trained legs by kicking the fuck out of him that’s for sure


Not with those noodle legs. 😁


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ said:


> Not with those noodle legs. 😁


My legs are actually naturally kind of big lol so I can slide by one leg workout a month 😂


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ said:


> Not with those noodle legs. 😁


Don’t say quadzilla under my name for no reason lmao


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> Don’t say quadzilla under my name for no reason lmao


That can change 😏


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ said:


> That can change 😏


Na leave it at that please can only get worse I’ll take my chances with quadzilla


----------



## Bobbyloads

MTS high row
12x160
10x180
8x200
4x220
3x240
3x260

Seated lat pulldowns 
10x120
10x120
8x120

ISO lateral front lat pulldown 
12x140
10x140
8x140

Superset seated dual pulley rows and hex bar trap shrugs 
3 sets 

Superset extended rope cable triceps and seated preacher plate curls 
3 sets

Superset cable extended handles triceps and MTS bicep curls
3 sets

Superset cross body cable triceps and ezbar curls 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith incline 
Warmup 12x90
8x180
8x200
6x220

Smith bench 
8x180
8x180
6x180

Smith seated shoulder press 
12x90
12x110
14x110

Superset MTS decline and MTS shoulder press 
3 sets 

Cable pec flys 
15x25 each 
15x20 each 
12x20 each 

Super duper set cable rope triceps reg and overhead then standing preacher db curls 
3 sets 

Superset cross body cable triceps and ezbar curls 
3 sets 

Cable side delt raises 
3 sets 

Holy fuck I’m beat hex bar gets delivered today to the office gonna bring plates tomorrow and start doing hex dead’s and trap shrugs on smoke breaks


----------



## CJ

Which happens more often, Bobby training legs, or leap year?  🤔 😁


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ said:


> Which happens more often, Bobby training legs, or leap year?  🤔 😁


Don’t worry my friend once Amazon delivers this hex bar will be using almost daily min-fri


----------



## Bobbyloads

High row 
12x180
12x230
15x250

Seated lat pulldowns 
14x140
10x160
8x180

Machine rows
12x160 each side
8x175 each 
10x175 each 

Seated dual pulley rows 
10x70
9x70
8x70

Superset rear delt fly machine and db curls against seated lat knee pillow things 
3 sets 

Superset cable cross body triceps and same db curls like last one 
3 sets 

Cable rope triceps 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads




----------



## Bro Bundy

good job load taker


----------



## Bobbyloads

Bro Bundy said:


> good job load taker


The best load taker sir!!!! Look at all these loads


----------



## Bobbyloads

Chest press 
20x100
15x115
10x130

Superset incline smith and MTS decline 
3 sets 

Superset cable pec flys and MTS decline 
3 sets 

Superset cable pec flys and MTS shoulder press
3 sets

Superset cable side delt raises and MTS shoulder press 
3 sets 

Superset db side raises and cable crossbody triceps 
3 sets 

Super set Cable rope triceps reg then overhead seated cable curls 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Sunday : 



Iso lateral rows 
15x180
14x230
10x230

Superset seated cable lat pulldown then same place seated backwards elbows on pads bicep db curls 
3 sets 

Superset seated cable dual pulley rows and cable rope triceps 
3 sets 

Extended rope triceps then MTS high row then standing preacher db curls 
3 sets 

Extended rope cable overhead then reg then ezbar curls 
3 sets 

Superset cross body cable triceps and high cable bicep curls 
3 sets 





Today:


Smith incline 
Warmup 12x90
12x140
8x160
8x180
6x190
4x200
4x210
4x220
3x230

Superset cable pec flys and MTS decline 
3 sets 

Superset MTS shoulder and MTS decline 
3 sets 

Superset db side raises and MTS shoulder press 
3 sets 

Superset rear delt fly machine and db trap shrugs 
6 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Ezbar curls 
8x50 8x60 7x70
8x50 8x60 5x70
8x50 6x60 2x70

Standing preacher elbows on top ezbar curls
10x40
10x40
13x40

Superset cable crossbody triceps and cable high bicep curls 
3 sets 

Super duper set cable rope triceps reg and over head then bicep curl machine sets of 10 switching arms 3 times each arm 
3 sets 

Super duper set cable v bar triceps reg and overhead then row machine 
3 sets 

Plate high row hard with finger 
12x180
11x180
10x180

Standing lat pulldowns 
9x52.5
9x47.5
8x47.5


Having a arthritis or carpel tunnel attack on my left pointer finger fucking painful should done legs but na lol


----------



## Bobbyloads

Superset chest press and shoulder press
3 sets 

Superset smith incline and lateral raise machine 
1 warmup 
3 sets 

Superset cable pec flys and db side raises 
3 sets 

Super super duper duperist set cable cone attachment triceps reg then overhead then seated pec fly machine and jump into rear delt flys 
3 sets 

Superset cable vbar triceps and db curls 
3 sets

Cable rope tricep burnout 
Cable high bicep burnout


----------



## Bobbyloads

Superset smith trap shrugs and plate high row
3 sets 

Superset row machine and smith trap shrugs 
3 sets 

Superset seated cable low rows and seated cable Lat pulldowns 
3 sets 

Superset standing cable lat pulldowns and seated low row bench laying down bicep curls 
3 sets 

Superset cable rope triceps and standing preacher db curls
3 sets 

Superset cable vbar triceps and bicep curl machine 
3 sets 

Last week was a bad week 3 days only 😢 this week started off still recovering from hangover but was not gonna let it get this week off to a bad start finger better and I feel better after sweating shit out


----------



## Bobbyloads

Chest press drop set 
3 sets 

Superset maths decline drop set and smith incline bench
3 sets 

Superset cable pec flys drop set and MTS shoulder press
3 sets 

Superset cable side delt raises and db side raises 
3 sets 

Superset rear delt flys and naked cable crossbody triceps 
2 sets then i almost passed the fuck out 🤦‍♂️ feeling weak think should stop but was a great workout


----------



## Bobbyloads

Forgot June 30th:



Superset standing smith trap shrugs and plate high row machine 
3 sets

Superset seated cable low rows and standing smith trap shrugs 
3 sets 

Superset rear delt fly machine and cable seated dual pulley rows 
3 sets 

Superset machine rows and ezbar curls 
3 sets 

Superset cable rope tricep reg and overhead and bicep curl machine 
3 sets 

Superset naked cable crossbody triceps and high cable bicep curls 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Today:



Smith incline 
Warmup 12x90
8x180
8x200
7x210

Smith bench 
8x180
8x180
5x180

Superset smith seated shoulder press and MTS decline 
3 sets 

Superset reverse sitting MTS shoulder press and MTS decline 
3 sets 

Superset cable pec flys and db side raises 
3 sets 

Super duperest set cable rope triceps reg then overhead then standing plate shrugs machine then db side raises 
3 sets 

Super duper set cable crossbody triceps then plate trap shrugs then db bicep curls 
3 sets 

Super duper set cable vbar tricep reg then overhead and MTS bicep curls 
3 sets 

Seated bicep machine 
Burnout to max failure switching arms until both fail


----------



## Bobbyloads

ISO lateral row machine 
Warmup 15x90 each side 
12x135 each 
10x160 each 
8x185 each 

Seated cable low rows 
12x160
10x180
8x200
8x220
4x240

Superset iso lateral lat pulldowns and seated plate preacher curls 
3 sets 

Superset seated dual pulley rows and seated plate preacher curls 
3 sets 

Superset MTS high rows and MTS bicep curls 
3 sets 

Extended cable rope triceps reg and overhead then burnout ezbar curls 
3 sets 

Cable vbar triceps reg then overhead 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith incline 
Warmup 15x90
8x180
8x200
7x210
5x220
5x180
3x180

Superset smith bench and MTS decline 
3 sets 

Superset MTS decline and cable pec fly’s high to mid 
3 sets 

Superset cable pec flys mid to mid and MTS shoulder press
3 sets 

Superset rear delt fly machine and db side raises 
3 sets 

Superset rear delt fly machine and ezbar side raises 
3 sets 

Superset cable rope triceps and db trap shrugs 
3 sets 

Superset naked cable crossbody triceps and smith trap shrugs 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Plate high row 
15x180
12x230
8x280

Seated cable low row
10x200
8x220
7x200

Superset seated cable lat pull downs and rear delt fly machine 
3 sets

Superset rear delt fly machine and machine rows
3 sets 

Superset cable rope triceps reg then  overhead and bicep curl machine 
3 sets 

Superset standing db preacher curls and naked cable crossbody triceps 
3 sets 

Cable tricep v bar burn outs 
2 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith incline 
Warmup 12x90
12x140
12x160
6x180
🤦‍♂️ going to gym at 7 in the morning feels different don’t like it 

Superset smith flat bench and calf machine shoulder press 
3 sets 

Superset smith seated shoulder press and mts decline 
3 sets 

Superset cable side delt raises and mts decline 
3 sets 

Superset cable pec flus and db side delt raises 
3 sets 

Got a decent pump but work out was gay these morning people follow no gym rules 🤦‍♂️ taking my attachments while I’m on something multiple people humping the db stand like bro back up people need to get in grab weights and shit wtf


----------



## Bobbyloads

Plate high row machine 
8x270
8x270
10x270

Row machine
15x190 each side 
12x220 each 
10x250 each 

Seated low rows 
7x220
7x200
9x180

Superset standing cable lat pull downs and smith standing trap shrugs 
3 sets 

Super duper set cable rope triceps reg and overhead then ezbar curls 
3 sets 

Superset standing db bicep curls and naked cable crossbody triceps 
3 sets 

Burn out cable vbar triceps 
1 set


----------



## Bobbyloads

Forgot wend:



Superset smith incline and mts decline 
3 sets 

Superset mts decline and smith bench 
3 sets 

Superset pec fly machine and cable pec flys 
3 sets 

Superset shoulder press machine and cable rope triceps reg then overhead 

Superset naked cable crossbody triceps and db side raises 
3 sets 

Superset standing preacher db curls and db side raises 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

ISO lateral front delt pull downs 
15x140
11x160
12x160

Mts high rows
12x100 each side 
10x100 each 
8x100 each

Seated cable low rows
10x180
10x180
12x180

Superset  trap shrugs and standing cable lat pull downs 
3 sets

Extended rope triceps then standing preacher db curls then standing trap shrugs 
3 sets 

Extended rope triceps reg then overhead and db preacher curls 
3 sets 

Superset mts bicep curls and naked cable
Crossbody triceps 
3 sets 

5 min cardio elliptical 😂 .65 of a mile


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith incline 
Warmup 12x90
12x140
10x160
8x180

Superset Smith bench and mts decline 
3 sets 

Superset cable pec fly’s and  ISO lateral decline 
3 sets 

Cable pec fly’s mid to mid 
12x25 each side 
13x20 each 
9x20 each 

Superset cable side delt raises and db side raises 
3 sets 

Superset cable side delt raises and db trap shrugs 
3 sets 

Superset rear delt fly machine and seated plate preacher 
3 sets 

7 minute treadmill 

Extended right arm again 🤦‍♂️ can’t win


----------



## Bobbyloads

Took a few days off migraines over extended right arm weird ass headaches and neck muscle pain think the 2 have something to do with each other been feeling off lately can’t figure it out like I’m falling apart 🤦‍♂️ 


Superset ISO lateral high row and seated bicep curls 
3 sets 

Superset cable low rows and standing preacher db curls 
3 sets 

Superset seated lat pulldowns and db bicep curls 
3 sets 

Superset row machine and cable crossbody triceps 
3 sets 

Vbar cable triceps reg then overhead 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Chest press drop set 
3 sets 

Superset cable pec fly’s and mts decline 
3 sets 

Superset smith bench and mts decline
3 sets 

Superset smith seated shoulder press and db side raises 
3 sets 

Superset smith trap shrugs and rear delt fly machine 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Superset smith incline and cable side delt raises 
3 sets

Superset smith decline and cable side raises 
3 sets 

Superset cable pec fly and mts decline 
3 sets tweaked my right arm agin trying to pull down the weight 🤦‍♂️ruined my day 

Superset cable extended rope triceps and rear delt fly machine 
3 sets 

Superset naked cable crossbody triceps and rear delt fly machine 
3 sets

Pissed the fuck off bad day fucked my arm up again been working crazy hours I’m falling apart think it’s time to change up my workouts don’t have the energy to try to keep getting upper body jacked anymore think need to give my body a rest until work gets eased up from my shoulders. Was fun while it was slow lunch time gym now after doing 30 plus hours last 2 days I’m worn out as fuck.


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> Superset smith incline and cable side delt raises
> 3 sets
> 
> Superset smith decline and cable side raises
> 3 sets
> 
> Superset cable pec fly and mts decline
> 3 sets tweaked my right arm agin trying to pull down the weight 🤦‍♂️ruined my day
> 
> Superset cable extended rope triceps and rear delt fly machine
> 3 sets
> 
> Superset naked cable crossbody triceps and rear delt fly machine
> 3 sets
> 
> Pissed the fuck off bad day fucked my arm up again been working crazy hours I’m falling apart think it’s time to change up my workouts don’t have the energy to try to keep getting upper body jacked anymore think need to give my body a rest until work gets eased up from my shoulders. Was fun while it was slow lunch time gym now after doing 30 plus hours last 2 days I’m worn out as fuck.


Upper body gets rest on.... LEG DAYS!!!!  😁😁😁


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ said:


> Upper body gets rest on.... LEG DAYS!!!!  😁😁😁


I felt this coming lol something told me to refresh my page


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Bobbyloads said:


> Superset smith incline and cable side delt raises
> 3 sets
> 
> Superset smith decline and cable side raises
> 3 sets
> 
> Superset cable pec fly and mts decline
> 3 sets tweaked my right arm agin trying to pull down the weight 🤦‍♂️ruined my day
> 
> Superset cable extended rope triceps and rear delt fly machine
> 3 sets
> 
> Superset naked cable crossbody triceps and rear delt fly machine
> 3 sets
> 
> Pissed the fuck off bad day fucked my arm up again been working crazy hours I’m falling apart think it’s time to change up my workouts don’t have the energy to try to keep getting upper body jacked anymore think need to give my body a rest until work gets eased up from my shoulders. Was fun while it was slow lunch time gym now after doing 30 plus hours last 2 days I’m worn out as fuck


Maybe time to hit some legs? 😂


----------



## Bobbyloads

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Maybe time to hit some legs? 😂


Great another person pushing legs lol gonna have to do a leg day now tomorrow


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> Great another person pushing legs lol gonna have to do a leg day now tomorrow


Leg Curls and Leg Extensions are NOT  a valid leg day. 🤨


----------



## Bobbyloads

Hey it’s a start I’ll slowly get there again feels better since I started wearing the shoe inserts but the thigh pin yesterday didn’t help 


Superset Seated leg press and db hammer curls 
3 sets 

Superset seated leg press and standing preacher db curls 
3 sets 

Superset mts bicep curls and leg extensions
3 sets 

Superset kneeling leg curls and ezbar curls 
3 sets 

Super duper set cable extended rope triceps reg then overhead then high cable bicep curls
3 sets

Cable vbar triceps to failure 
2 sets


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Bobbyloads said:


> Hey it’s a start I’ll slowly get there again feels better since I started wearing the shoe inserts but the thigh pin yesterday didn’t help
> 
> 
> Superset Seated leg press and db hammer curls
> 3 sets
> 
> Superset seated leg press and standing preacher db curls
> 3 sets
> 
> Superset mts bicep curls and leg extensions
> 3 sets
> 
> Superset kneeling leg curls and ezbar curls
> 3 sets
> 
> Super duper set cable extended rope triceps reg then overhead then high cable bicep curls
> 3 sets
> 
> Cable vbar triceps to failure
> 2 sets


How do you feel?


----------



## Bobbyloads

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> How do you feel?


Lol did it for you guys and feel great will continue just to make all of you proud but honestly felt good got exhausted need to keep going I’m sure @CJ will be reminding me


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> Lol did it for you guys and feel great will continue just to make all of you proud but honestly felt good got exhausted need to keep going I’m sure @CJ will be reminding me


Just don't start off balls to the wall, build yourself back up.


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ said:


> Just don't start off balls to the wall, build yourself back up.


Yeah that’s what I did today will slowly ease back was on a roll last time 😢 fucked that all up


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Bobbyloads said:


> Yeah that’s what I did today will slowly ease back was on a roll last time 😢 fucked that all up


Did you get injuries?


----------



## Bobbyloads

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Did you get injuries?


Not to make excuses cause I pussied out but had 2 knee surgeries and had bad planter fasciitis inserts  worked for planter and left knee that had patella reconstruction I need to watch but basically just got minor tweaks and gave up last time


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Bobbyloads said:


> Not to make excuses cause I pussied out but had 2 knee surgeries and had bad planter fasciitis inserts  worked for planter and left knee that had patella reconstruction I need to watch but basically just got minor tweaks and gave up last time


Good shit on stay accountable most can't do that. Keep at it bro


----------



## Bobbyloads

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Good shit on stay accountable most can't do that. Keep at it bro


Ty kind sir for the motivation will be on it


----------



## Yano

Bobbyloads said:


> Not to make excuses cause I pussied out but had 2 knee surgeries and had bad planter fasciitis inserts  worked for planter and left knee that had patella reconstruction I need to watch but basically just got minor tweaks and gave up last time


my ol lady has fasciitis one of the things that helped her the most was wearing real shoes instead of sandals n flip flops all  the time. That shit sucks man


----------



## Bobbyloads

Yano said:


> my ol lady has fasciitis one of the things that helped her the most was wearing real shoes instead of sandals n flip flops all  the time. That shit sucks man


Even regular shoes fuck me up once I even wear flip flops now for more then 20-30 min starts acting up I’m telling you get her the dr shoals planter fasciitis inserts dude first day wearing them I felt better after a few days all gone. Wish I would of bought them a long time ago but was thinking no way they would work and kept cheaping out on the $200 order ones but $20 dr shoals work great


----------



## Bobbyloads

Yano said:


> my ol lady has fasciitis one of the things that helped her the most was wearing real shoes instead of sandals n flip flops all  the time. That shit sucks man


Now when I wake up in the morning no pain at all stepping off the bed it is seriously life changing just getting rid of that annoying pain all day it sucked


----------



## Yano

Bobbyloads said:


> Even regular shoes fuck me up once I even wear flip flops now for more then 20-30 min starts acting up I’m telling you get her the dr shoals planter fasciitis inserts dude first day wearing them I felt better after a few days all gone. Wish I would of bought them a long time ago but was thinking no way they would work and kept cheaping out on the $200 order ones but $20 dr shoals work great


Thats fucking awesome man , ill pick some up for sure thanks !!


----------



## Bobbyloads

Yano said:


> Thats fucking awesome man , ill pick some up for sure thanks !!


Last I seen Walgreens had them buy one free if not Amazon sells 2 packs for similar price


----------



## Bobbyloads

@CJ 

https://www.tiktok.com/t/ZTRAh4JSV/?k=1


----------



## Bobbyloads

Superset smith seated shoulder press and plate high row 
3 sets

Superset trap shrugs smith and row machine 
3 sets 

Superset smith traps and seated cable lat pull downs 
3 sets 

Superset rear delt fly machine and db side raises 
3 sets 

Superset bicep curls machine and rear delt fly machine 
3 sets 

Superset bicep curl machine and naked cable rope triceps 
3 sets


----------



## IronSoul

How much rest did you take between supersets? This sounds brutal. Good work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobbyloads

IronSoul said:


> How much rest did you take between supersets? This sounds brutal. Good work
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Varied but 3 min max aim for 1-2  if I get out of gas I’ll go closer to 3 but at first 1 min


----------



## IronSoul

Bobbyloads said:


> Varied but 3 min max aim for 1-2 if I get out of gas I’ll go closer to 3 but at first 1 min



Awesome man. Definitely needed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobbyloads

Superset smith incline and mts decline 
3 sets 

Superset smith bench and mts decline 
3 sets 

Superset cable pec fly’s and pec fly machine 
3 sets 

Superset mts shoulder press and naked cable crossbody triceps 
3 sets 

Superset cable vbar triceps and db side raises 
3 sets 

Superset bicep curl machine and ezbar side raises 
3 sets 

Man yesterday got to gym didn’t even finish 1 set 🤦‍♂️ work fucked up today felt great good work out


----------



## Bobbyloads

ISO lateral rows
15x230
12x270
10x320

ISO lateral lat pull downs 
12x140
11x160
8x180

Mts high row drop set 7 reps each 
3 sets 

Seated cable low row
10x180
8x200
7x220

Super duper cable extended rope reg then overhead and standing db preacher curls 
3 sets

Superset cable vbar triceps and mts bicep curls
3 sets 

Superset naked cable crossbody triceps and bicep curl machine 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Superset seated leg press and bicep curl machine 
6 sets 

Superset leg extensions and standing preacher db curls
3 sets 

Superset leg extensions and ezbar curls 
3 sets 

Cable rope triceps reg and overhead 
3 sets 

Cable straight bar triceps  to failure 
3 sets


----------



## IronSoul

I’m digging those antagonist supersets. They are tough but are incredible for hypertrophy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobbyloads

IronSoul said:


> I’m digging those antagonist supersets. They are tough but are incredible for hypertrophy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


trying to get puffed up for rogan this saturday lol


----------



## IronSoul

Bobbyloads said:


> trying to get puffed up for rogan this saturday lol



You going to meet him? And those will definitely make it happen lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobbyloads

lol going to his show at the Chicago theater with the wife and a buddy and his wife have not been out in a while hitting up some dinner reservations before and got a nice ass hotel for the night as well  so making it a kid free party night


----------



## Bobbyloads

Superset plate high row and cable lat pull down 
3 sets 

Superset machine pull downs and machine rows 
3 sets 

Superset rear Delt fly machine and dual billet seated cable rows 
3 Sets 

Superset rear delt fly machine and tbar rows
3 sets 

Super duper bicep curl machine and cable rope triceps reg then overhead 
3 sets 

Superset bicep curl machine and naked cable crossbody triceps 
3 sets 

Cable vbar triceps 
3 sets


----------



## IronSoul

Damn that sounds intense. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobbyloads

IronSoul said:


> Damn that sounds intense.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Def didn’t need cardio lol left drenched


----------



## IronSoul

Bobbyloads said:


> Def didn’t need cardio lol left drenched



Haha I love that. That’s gonna be awesome seeing Rogans show too dude. I’m going to see mark normand stand up this weekend with the lady. Looking forward to it. He’s hilarious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobbyloads

IronSoul said:


> Haha I love that. That’s gonna be awesome seeing Rogans show too dude. I’m going to see mark normand stand up this weekend with the lady. Looking forward to it. He’s hilarious.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He’s hilarious I’ve been slacking on comedy shows I got a list I need to see he’s on it


----------



## Bobbyloads

Superset bicep curl machine and db bicep curls 
3 sets 

Superset ezbar curls and standing preacher db bicep curls 
3 sets

Superset cable rope triceps reg then over head 
3 sets 

Superset cable vbar triceps reg then overhead 
3 sets 

Superset naked cable crossbody triceps and db trap shrugs 
3 sets 

Superset smith seated shoulder press and bb trap shrugs 
3 sets 

Superset smith seated shoulder press and bb side raises 
3 sets 

Now 2 days off maybe 3 depends how hard I go tomorrow


----------



## Bobbyloads

I’m still out of it I don’t wanna be here at all but have to do it not partying for a long time after this shit show of a weekend 🤦‍♂️ 

Smith incline 
Warmup 15x
10x140
8x160
8x180

Smith bench 
8x180
7x180
5x180

Mts decline 
12x140
10x140
9x140

Superset mts decline and pec fly machine 
3 sets 

Cable vbar triceps 
20x60
13x85
10x85

Superset cable extended rope triceps reg then overhead 
3 sets 

Single rope cable overhead triceps 
3 sets each arm 

Naked cable crossbody triceps 
3 sets each side 

10 minute treadmill 3.5 incline


----------



## Bobbyloads

Superset machine rows and bicep curl machine 
3 sets 

Superset bicep curl machine and  pull down machine
3 sets 

Superset high plate row machine and high cable bicep curls 
3 sets 

Superset seated cable low rows and ezbar curls
3 sets 

Standing lat pull downs
14x47.5
10x52.5
7x52.5


----------



## Bobbyloads

With gym buddy: 
Superset mts shoulder and rear delt fly machine 
3 sets 

Superset cable side raises and plate shrug machine 
3 sets 

Weird superset 
3 Sets 

Superset smith seated shoulder press and db side raises 
3 sets 


Solo:
Superset cable extended rope triceps and standing preacher db curls 
3 sets 

Superset mts bicep curls and cable vbar triceps 
3 sets 

Superset crossbody naked cable triceps and ezbar curls 
3 sets 

Great ducking work out today feel pumped af


----------



## Bobbyloads

Seated leg press 
15x210
12x230
12x250
10x270
8x290
7x310

Superset mts kneeling leg curls and mts leg extensions 
6 sets 

Smith incline super short break to write down and add/take off weights 
Warmup 12x90
10x140
8x160
6x180
5x180
5x160
6x140

Cable pec fly’s high to mid 
12x30 each 
11x30 each 
11x30 each 
Mid to mid 
11x25 each 
13x20 each 
12x20 each


----------



## CJ

Legs?!?   🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ said:


> Legs?!?   🤔🤔🤔


What you mean I did legs felt good today too next time I’ll do even better leg workouts have to slowly roll into it lol


----------



## Yano

CJ said:


> Legs?!?   🤔🤔🤔


I checked too hahahaah but he hit'em , i seen it i seen it man is not just a torso !!


----------



## Bobbyloads

Yano said:


> I checked too hahahaah but he hit'em , i seen it i seen it man is not just a torso !!


Felt good today actually think I’m almost ready for big boy leg work outs next time


----------



## Yano

Bobbyloads said:


> Felt good today actually think I’m almost ready for big boy leg work outs next time


That's fucking great man ! yeah once you mentioned that fasciitis shit I knew what you were goin up against cus the ol lady got it. Those shoe inserts you told me about worked for her , I told her about em and she picked some up. Haven't heard a peep out of her since about it  👍


----------



## Bobbyloads

Yano said:


> That's fucking great man ! yeah once you mentioned that fasciitis shit I knew what you were goin up against cus the ol lady got it. Those shoe inserts you told me about worked for her , I told her about em and she picked some up. Haven't heard a peep out of her since about it  👍


Yeah they work I ducked up yesterday bad lol I wore a pair of shoes to a fair that I took the inserts out of and out them on my accident guck was I hurting as soon as I put on shoes today with the inserts and walked around today started to feel better but happy she feels better just have her keep  wearing them and will be no more issues


----------



## Bobbyloads

Superset machine pulldowns and machine rows
3 sets 

ISO lateral high row and seated cable lat pulldowns 
3 sets 

Seated cable dual pulley rows and standing preacher db curls 
3 sets 

Superset bicep curl machine and standing lat pulldowns 
3 sets 

There goes the right arm again 🤦‍♂️ at least got back pumped but could of done more


----------



## IronSoul

Man I don’t think your back stood a chance at not being pumped with all of those supersets and the exercises your combined in them. I bet your back felt
Huge walking out of there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobbyloads

IronSoul said:


> Man I don’t think your back stood a chance at not being pumped with all of those supersets and the exercises your combined in them. I bet your back felt
> Huge walking out of there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Felt good but my fat ass needs to drop some lbs so I can see the definition 😢


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith incline  warmup 12x90

Superset smith incline and mts decline
3 sets 

Superset Smith bench and mts decline 
3 sets 

Superset cable pec fly’s and pec fly machine 
3 sets 

Super duper set cable rope triceps reg then overhead and tricep press machine 
3 sets 

Superset cable vbar triceps and bicep curl machine 
3 sets 

Ezbar curls 
6x80
6x70
6x60
6x50

Not a bad workout considering barley got any sleep worked about 15 hours plus drive time yesterday was hard to make it to gym today but done


----------



## Bobbyloads

Forgot to post yesterday:



Superset seated smith shoulder press and seated db side raises 
3 sets 

Superset smith seated shoulder press and standing db side raises 
3 sets 

Superset smith standing trap shrugs and rear delt fly machine 
6 sets 

Superset bicep curl machine and standing preacher db curls 
3 sets 

Superset cable rope triceps reg then overhead 
3 sets

Naked cable crossbody triceps 
10x15 each side 
10x15 each 
11x15 each


----------



## Bobbyloads

Iso lateral rows
16x230
13x270
12x320

Iso lateral front lat pulldowns 
10x180
9x180
9x180

Mts high row
12x180
8x200
7x220

Seated cable low rows
10x200
8x220
6x240

Standing cable lat pulldowns 
12x57.5
10x57.5
8x57.5

Reverse seated lat pulldowns 
14x120
10x120
12x100

Superset bicep curl machine and seated preacher plate curl machine 
3 sets 

Superset cable extended rope triceps reg then overhead 
3 sets 

Cable vbar triceps 
12x80
10x80
10x72.5


----------



## Bobbyloads

Seated leg press 
Warmup 15x230
14x250
12x270
10x290
8x310
5x330

V squat fixing in 
12x90
12x140
12x180 not too bad slowly easing into legs again don’t wanna rush it and pop knee again 

Mts leg extensions 
20x70 each leg 
15x70 each 
17x70 each 

Mts kneeling leg curls 
12x80 each leg 
12x80 each 
10x80 each 
8x80 each 
6x80 each 
5x80 each 

Standing calf 
12x190 damn shit hurts my feet bad 
10x190
10x190

Ok gonna regret this tomorrow for sure 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Bobbyloads

Superset plate machine high rows and smith standing trap shrugs 
3 sets 

Superset row machine and smith upright rows 
3 sets 

Superset seated cable lat pull downs and seated cable low rows 
3 sets 

Superset bicep curl machine and tbar rows 
3 sets 

Superset bicep curl machine and overhead rope triceps cable 
3 sets 

Superset ezbar curls and cable rope triceps 
3 sets 

Naked cable crossbody tricep burnouts 
3 sets 

Jesus some young kid maybe early 20’s son of a Viking looking ass in here squatting elephants 🤦‍♂️ man can’t wait until my son like 12 13 age range gonna start him off right not wait like I did take shit in my 30s after knee surgeries being a fat fuck for a long time 🤦‍♂️


----------



## PZT

Bobbyloads said:


> Superset plate machine high rows and smith standing trap shrugs
> 3 sets
> 
> Superset row machine and smith upright rows
> 3 sets
> 
> Superset seated cable lat pull downs and seated cable low rows
> 3 sets
> 
> Superset bicep curl machine and tbar rows
> 3 sets
> 
> Superset bicep curl machine and overhead rope triceps cable
> 3 sets
> 
> Superset ezbar curls and cable rope triceps
> 3 sets
> 
> Naked cable crossbody tricep burnouts
> 3 sets
> 
> Jesus some young kid maybe early 20’s son of a Viking looking ass in here squatting elephants 🤦‍♂️ man can’t wait until my son like 12 13 age range gonna start him off right not wait like I did take shit in my 30s after knee surgeries being a fat fuck for a long time 🤦‍♂️


I hope my son ends up wanting it


----------



## Bobbyloads

PZT said:


> I hope my son ends up wanting it


If they see us doing it i'm pretty confident they will want to as well. I think if we try to force then they will get turned off but watching us all these years I think it will engrave in the brain.


----------



## Bobbyloads

Chest press drop set 
6 sets damn cheat on 🔥 🔥 🔥 

Superset cable pec flys high to mid and mts decline 
3 sets 

Superset mts decline and smith incline 
3 sets 


This is the most pumped my chest has been in a long time


----------



## Bobbyloads

Mts shoulder press drop set 
3 sets 

Seated smith shoulder press
3 sets  pyramid drop then pyramid 

Super duper set drop set db side raises and standing smith trap shrugs 
3 sets 

Superset rear delt fly machine and smith standing trap shrugs 
3 sets 

Super duper set ezbar curl pyramid and rear delt fly machine 
3 sets 

Superset bicep curl machine and cable vbar triceps 
3 sets 

Cable v bar tricep drop set


----------



## IronSoul

My fat ass needs to drop weight too lol. Keep up the good work bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobbyloads

IronSoul said:


> My fat ass needs to drop weight too lol. Keep up the good work bro
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m almost at the point where I’m about to actually start doing something about it cause I look at the size under the fat and am getting mad lol


----------



## IronSoul

Bobbyloads said:


> I’m almost at the point where I’m about to actually start doing something about it cause I look at the size under the fat and am getting mad lol



You and me both bro. I’ve been stubborn 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobbyloads

IronSoul said:


> You and me both bro. I’ve been stubborn
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s hard lol but when I started working out almost 5 years ago didn’t think would get to where I’m at now but baby steps lead to strides and strides get you far quicker I think if we just actually ducking do it and get in the habit it will happen man we weak lol


----------



## IronSoul

Bobbyloads said:


> It’s hard lol but when I started working out almost 5 years ago didn’t think would get to where I’m at now but baby steps lead to strides and strides get you far quicker I think if we just actually ducking do it and get in the habit it will happen man we weak lol



Lol you right bro. It’s actually easy as fuck to cut it not so much mentally. That’s what fucks me up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobbyloads

IronSoul said:


> Lol you right bro. It’s actually easy as fuck to cut it not so much mentally. That’s what fucks me up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One day lol we will prevail


----------



## Bobbyloads

Seated leg press
20x230
15x250
13x270
12x290
8x310
8x330

V squat reverse
10x180 and the right knee hurts wtf 
10x180 not gonna put weight up 
10x180

Leg extensions 
16x130
12x130
11x130

Mts kneeling leg curls 
8x90 each leg 
12x80 each 
7x100 each 
5x110 each 
4x120 each 

6 minute treadmill was not a good idea


----------



## Bobbyloads

Plate high row 
8x270
8x270
6x270

Seated cable low rows drop set 200,180,160
3 sets 

Seated cable lat pulldowns  
drop set 140,120,100
8x120
7x120

Standing smith trap shrugs 
19x140
17x140
15x140

Standing smith bent over rows 
10x90
10x90
8x90

Superset row machine and db trap shrugs 
3 sets 

Ezbar curls mix reg 21’s 
3 sets 

Super duper standing db preacher curls and cable rope triceps reg then Overhead 
3 sets

Superset naked cable triceps crossbody and overhead 
2 sets 


Omg great work out back gonna be hurting


----------



## IronSoul

Bobbyloads said:


> Plate high row
> 8x270
> 8x270
> 6x270
> 
> Seated cable low rows drop set 200,180,160
> 3 sets
> 
> Seated cable lat pulldowns
> drop set 140,120,100
> 8x120
> 7x120
> 
> Standing smith trap shrugs
> 19x140
> 17x140
> 15x140
> 
> Standing smith bent over rows
> 10x90
> 10x90
> 8x90
> 
> Superset row machine and db trap shrugs
> 3 sets
> 
> Ezbar curls mix reg 21’s
> 3 sets
> 
> Super duper standing db preacher curls and cable rope triceps reg then Overhead
> 3 sets
> 
> Superset naked cable triceps crossbody and overhead
> 2 sets
> 
> 
> Omg great work out back gonna be hurting



Love those days dude. Next morning feel wide as a barn 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith incline 
Pyramid set 
Drop set 
Pyramid set 

Machine chest press
Pyramid set fuck chest pumped AF 
Drop set 🔥 🔥 🔥 
Pyramid 🤦‍♂️ 

Superset mts decline and cable pec flys 
3 sets 

Superset pec fly machine and mts decline 
3 sets 

We’ll still could of did some arms but work can’t go one hour with out me babysitting so had to leave 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Bobbyloads

Seated smith shoulder press 
1 set pyramid 
1 set drop

Seated shoulder press machine drop sets 
3 sets 

Lateral rise machine drop set 
3 sets 

Superset cable side raises and db side raises 
3 sets 

Rear delt fly machine drop set 
3 sets 

Bicep curl machine drop set then ezbar curl to burn out 
3 sets 🔥 🔥 🔥 makes me wanna go home and pin a few grams 👁 👁 

 Cable rope tricep drop set and overhead burnout 
3 sets  Jesus I feel like I’m discovered the cure to my plateau 

Naked cable crossbody triceps 
3 sets 

Damn best work out in a while feel pumped the fuck up


----------



## Bobbyloads

Plate high row machine pyramid then drop then pyramid 180,230,250 then reverse weight 
3 sets 

Row machine drop set 
180,165,150
165,150,135
160,135,120

Superset smith standing trap shrugs and standing cable lat pulldowns 
3 sets 

Superset smith standing trap shrugs and seated cable dual pulley rows 
3 sets 

Super duper  bicep curl machine 2 times each arm 1 at a time  and ezbar narrow grip curls 
3 sets 

Super duper drop set cable rope triceps then burn out overhead and standing preacher ezbar curls 
3 sets 

Holy fuck in drenched and pumped


----------



## Bobbyloads

ISO lateral incline 
Warmup 15x90
15x180
10x230
8x270

Smith incline 
Warmup 12x90
8x180
7x180
7x180

Mts decline drop set 120,100 and 80
3 sets 

Pec fly machine 
12x160
10x160
9x160

Superset vbar cable tricep and seated dip tricep 
3 sets 

Superset cable rope triceps reg then overhead 
3 sets 

Mts bicep curl machine 
3 sets 

Db curl drop set 40,35,30 
1 set 

Standing preacher db curls 
3 sets

Superset preacher db curls and cable rope tricep 
3 sets 

Drop set cable pec flys 
1 set


----------



## Bobbyloads

Seated smith shoulder press 
15x90
14x110
8x140
6x160
6x140

Superset smith trap shrugs and drop set mts shoulder press 
3 sets 

Superset db side raises and smith trap shrugs 
3 sets 


Superset cable side raises and rear delt fly machine. 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Plate high row machine 
20x180
11x230
9x250

Row machine drop set 
180,165,150
165,150,135
150,135,120

Superset standing cable lat pull downs and pull down machine 
3 Sets 

Superset seated dual pulley cable rows and bicep curl machine 
3 sets 

Superset standing preacher db curls and ezbar curl burnout 
3 set 

Cable rope tricep drop set then finish overhead 
3 sets

Naked cable crossbody triceps 
3 sets 

Cable v bar tricep burnout 
1 set


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith incline 
Warmup 16x90
8x180
8x200
5x210

Smith incline 
8x180
8x180
6x180

Superset chest press and mts decline press
3 sets 

Superset mts decline and cable pec fly’s 
3 sets 

Cable pec fly burnout 
1 set 

Ezbar curl drop set 70,60,50 
1 set 

Db Cross body hammer curls drop set 40,35,30
1 set 

Db Cross buddy hammer curls 
9x30 each arm 

Db hammer curls 
10x30 each 
10x30 each 
11x30 🔥 🔥 🔥 🔥 

Narrow grip ezbar curls 
12x50
10x50 🔥 
8x50 they done feels great


----------



## Bobbyloads

3 days off 🤦‍♂️ just had to get fucked up again shit is so pointless have no idea why I keep reminding myself 



Smith seated shoulder press
15x90
15x110
10x130
8x140
7x160
4x180

Superset smith trap shrugs and db side raises 
3 sets 

Superset smith trap shrugs and cable side raises 
3 sets 

Superset bicep curl machine and rear delt fly machine 
3 sets 

Superset ezbar curls and rear delt fly machine 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith incline 
Warmup 12x90
12x140
8x160
8x180
5x190
4x200
4x210

Mts decline 
15x120
13x120
12x120
10x120
12x100
10x100

Cable pec flys high to mid 
3 sets 

Cable tricep drop set then over head finisher 
3 sets 

Cable vbar triceps 
3 sets 

Cable straight bar tricep reg then overhead 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Seated high row
15x180
12x230
8x250

Tbar rows 
12x90
8x135
7x135

Row machine
13x160
11x160
9x160

Seated cable dual pulley rows
13x60
11x60
11x60

Seated cable lat pull downs 
9x140
10x120
11x120

Superset standing preacher db curls and ezbar curls 
3 sets


----------



## IronSoul

Good stuff in here B. Keep that consistency 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobbyloads

IronSoul said:


> Good stuff in here B. Keep that consistency
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still pissed about missing sat sun and monday stupid drinking and party accessories 😢


----------



## IronSoul

Bobbyloads said:


> Still pissed about missing sat sun and monday stupid drinking and party accessories



Yeah I get that. It happens brother. At least you lives life a little. We only get one, it’s important to enjoy it too. You’re doing good work.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobbyloads

IronSoul said:


> Yeah I get that. It happens brother. At least you lives life a little. We only get one, it’s important to enjoy it too. You’re doing good work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ty kind sir


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith incline 
Warmup 12x90
10x140
10x160
8x180
8x190
6x200
7x180

Cable pec flys high to mid 
20x30 each side 
12x35 each 
13x35 each 

Pec fly machine 
12x160
12x160
14x160

Extended rope cable tricep drop set then overhead finisher 
3 sets 

Cable vbar triceps 
11x65 
9x65 
11x57.5

Naked cable crossbody triceps 
3 sets


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Did you break both legs brother?


----------



## Bobbyloads

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Did you break both legs brother?


I knew this was coming this week for sure will do legs lol got ducked up threw me off 😢


----------



## Bobbyloads

Fuck legs today 16 hour work day yesterday  5 hours of sleep working my ass off can’t handle legs today sorry negative comments will not affect me today 🦵  🦵

Smith seated shoulder press
Warmup 15x90
8x140
8x160
6x180

Superset mts shoulder press and standing smith trap shrugs 
3 sets 

Superset  smith standing trap shrugs and db side raises 
3 sets 

Superset cable side delt raises and rear delt fly machine 
3 sets 

Ezbar curls first 50lbs then 60lbs 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

We’ll just count this as a leg day 🤫 



Seated leg press 
18x235
13x250
12x265
12x280
8x295
7x310

Leg extension 
15x130
11x145
11x145
10x145
12x130
9x130

Super duper bicep curl machine and cable rope tricep reg then overhead 
3 sets 

Superset narrow ezbar curls and naked cable crossbody triceps 
3 sets

Superset crossbody db curls and cable vbar triceps 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Seated high row
15x180
8x270
8x270

Superset smith standing trap shrugs and row machine 
3 sets 

Superset standing smith trap shrugs and seated lat pulldown machine 
3 sets 

Superset seated cable lat pull downs and standing cable lat pull downs 
3 sets 

Seated cable low rows 
10x180
8x200
5x200 
Back is done ✅


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith incline 
Warmup 15x90
14x140
12x160
8x180

Superset smith incline and extended rope cable triceps 
3 sets 

Superset smith bench and cable vbar triceps 
3 sets 

Superset naked cable crossbody triceps and mts decline 
3 sets 

Seated dip 
1x180 yeah can’t do more off day today bad almost didn’t go at all then reminded my self don’t be a little bitch, bitch.


----------



## CJ

Time for leg day yet? 🤔


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ said:


> Time for leg day yet? 🤔
> 
> View attachment 28907


I did a bullshit one read 2 days back it counts it does!


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Bobbyloads said:


> I did a bullshit one read 2 days back it counts it does!
> View attachment 28911


Just cause you did a few sets of legs on your arm day doesn’t mean you did leg day


----------



## Bobbyloads

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Just cause you did a few sets of legs on your arm day doesn’t mean you did leg day


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith seated shoulder press 
Warmup 10x90
8x140
8x160
4x180
14x90

Mts shoulder press 
12x240
10x260
7x280
5x300

Superset rear delt fly machine and seated db side raises 
3 sets

Superset rear delt fly machine and standing  db side raises 
3 sets 

Ezbar pyramid curls 50,60,70 1 set 

Db curls  1 set 

Bicep curl machine 
3 sets 

Super duper set cable rope triceps reg then overhead and cable rope hammer curls 
3 sets 

 Cable vbar triceps 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Chest press machine 
Warmup 20x100
Drop set 145,130,115
Drop set 145,130,115
Drop set 145,130,115

Mts decline
12x120
9x140
7x160

Smith bench 
8x180
8x180
8x180
20x90

Cable pec flys high to mid 
20x25 each 
15x25 each 
10x25 each 

Cable pec fly mid to mid burn out 
1 set


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Bobbyloads said:


> Chest press machine
> Warmup 20x100
> Drop set 145,130,115
> Drop set 145,130,115
> Drop set 145,130,115
> 
> Mts decline
> 12x120
> 9x140
> 7x160
> 
> Smith bench
> 8x180
> 8x180
> 8x180
> 20x90
> 
> Cable pec flys high to mid
> 20x25 each
> 15x25 each
> 10x25 each
> 
> Cable pec fly mid to mid burn out
> 1 set


I gave you about a week break unlike someone who just kept laying into you cough @CJ 

But when’s leg day?


----------



## Bobbyloads

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I gave you about a week break unlike someone who just kept laying into you cough @CJ
> 
> But when’s leg day?


i gave up on legs lol not to make excuses but man i am doing min 12 hours days up to 16 hours not including 2 hour drive roundtrip right now i am struggling to even make it into the gym 4 days a week have a dispatcher that is off his dad died drivers keep crying im short staffed shoer equipment and i am doing alot of the work myself i know excuses but i hate doing legs and if i can barely get in to the gym gonna do shit i enjoy


----------



## Bobbyloads

Seated high row plate thingie
16x180
12x230
8x270

Seated row machine
15x160
13x160
12x160

Superset lat pulldown machine and standing smith trap shrugs 
3 sets 

Seated cable low row
14x140 can’t even do no normal weight 🤦‍♂️ 
6x140 pathetic as fuck 

Man I am mentally and physically drained I’m like a minuscule incident away from having a mental break down and a blowup of epic proportions  I know  it’s bad when I didn’t even wanna do biceps or triceps


----------



## Bobbyloads

Mts shoulder press 
Warmup 8x200 and my left arm fucked 🤦‍♂️ pulled the bitch yesterday during back workout and yeah it hurts feel it right in the elbow section 
12x180 gay ass weight numbers feel like a bitch 
12x180

Seated smith shoulder press 
15x90
12x110
12x110 stupid painful 
8x110

Cable between the legs side raises 
12x15 each 
15x15 each 
12x15 each 

Superset extended rope cable triceps and db side raises 
3 sets 

Superset mts bicep curl and overhead cable extended rope triceps 
3 sets 

Superset mts bicep curls and cable crossbody triceps 
3 sets


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Bobbyloads said:


> Mts shoulder press
> Warmup 8x200 and my left arm fucked 🤦‍♂️ pulled the bitch yesterday during back workout and yeah it hurts feel it right in the elbow section
> 12x180 gay ass weight numbers feel like a bitch
> 12x180
> 
> Seated smith shoulder press
> 15x90
> 12x110
> 12x110 stupid painful
> 8x110
> 
> Cable between the legs side raises
> 12x15 each
> 15x15 each
> 12x15 each
> 
> Superset extended rope cable triceps and db side raises
> 3 sets
> 
> Superset mts bicep curl and overhead cable extended rope triceps
> 3 sets
> 
> Superset mts bicep curls and cable crossbody triceps
> 3 sets


That’s your body telling you to hit legs Bobby


----------



## Bobbyloads

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> That’s your body telling you to hit legs


My body telling me its gonna give out soon from all this stress


----------



## Bobbyloads

Chest press machine drop set 130,115,100 
3 sets 

Smith incline 
16x90
13x140
10x160
6x180

Cable pec flys high to mid 
20x25 each side 
13x25 each 
13x25 each 
Mid to mid 
14x20 each 
11x20 each 
9x20 each 

Superset cable rope triceps reg then overhead 
3 sets 

Cable vbar triceps 
15x52.5
12x52.5 
10x52.5

Naked cable crossbody triceps 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Tbar rows
12x90
10x115
8x140

Lat pulldown machine 
14x130
12x130
10x130

Row machine 
12x145
10x145
9x145

Superset smith standing trap shrugs and ezbar curls 
3 sets 

Superset smith standing trap shrugs and cable rope bicep curls 
3 sets 

Bicep curl machine 
3 sets 

Man I’m not the same lately debating taking off a week or so we’ll see no crazy decisions yet


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> Tbar rows
> 12x90
> 10x115
> 8x140
> 
> Lat pulldown machine
> 14x130
> 12x130
> 10x130
> 
> Row machine
> 12x145
> 10x145
> 9x145
> 
> Superset smith standing trap shrugs and ezbar curls
> 3 sets
> 
> Superset smith standing trap shrugs and cable rope bicep curls
> 3 sets
> 
> Bicep curl machine
> 3 sets
> 
> Man I’m not the same lately debating taking off a week or so we’ll see no crazy decisions yet


You can't take a week off, the only exercise that your legs get is walking around the gym to the different arm machines!!!  🤣🤣🤣

Luv ya Bobby!!! 😚


----------



## IronSoul

Bobbyloads said:


> Tbar rows
> 12x90
> 10x115
> 8x140
> 
> Lat pulldown machine
> 14x130
> 12x130
> 10x130
> 
> Row machine
> 12x145
> 10x145
> 9x145
> 
> Superset smith standing trap shrugs and ezbar curls
> 3 sets
> 
> Superset smith standing trap shrugs and cable rope bicep curls
> 3 sets
> 
> Bicep curl machine
> 3 sets
> 
> Man I’m not the same lately debating taking off a week or so we’ll see no crazy decisions yet



Those are weird ways to spell squats!! Haha kidding bro. Good work in here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

IronSoul said:


> Those are weird ways to spell squats!! Haha kidding bro. Good work in here
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh fuck 😂. At least it wasn’t me this time @Bobbyloads


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith seated shoulder press 
15x90
12x110
10x130

Smh my motivation, strength and mental state is all off wack. Need to snap out of it soon or I’m gonna deflate 😢 

Mts shoulder press 
Pyramid 200,220,240
Drop 240,220,200
10x220

Superset cable side delt raises and rear delt fly machine 
3 sets 

Tripe set what ever you call or extended rope cable triceps then db side raises then rear delt fly machine 
3 sets 

Superset extended rope cable triceps overhead then reg 
3 sets 

Extended rope cable overhead triceps 
3 sets 

Cable rope crossbody triceps 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

I got domestically battered today I mean I “fell down the stairs, again” hyperextended my arm 🤦‍♂️ took a half a Vic helped a little but had to get to gym need tomorrow off. 

Smith bench 
Warmup 20x90
15x140
12x160
8x180

Smith incline 
8x180
7x180 🤦‍♂️ any more weight can feel it will fuck my arm up more 😢 
5x180

Cable pec flys high to mid 
16x25 each 
13x25 each 
10x25 each 
Mid to mid 
10x20 each 
10x20 each 
8x20 each 

Van Wyck YouTube bicep curls video link attached feel pretty damn good the resting the one arm and twisting db to the point where it supinates feels pretty cool
3 sets 


Mts bicep curls guess have been doing these wrong i put my elbow on the cushion always then a month or so ago seen on YouTube put elbow past cushion and the pumps off this are crazy now 
6 sets


----------



## Yano

Fell down the steps ,, you was trying that TicTocking like the kids do , we know whats up


----------



## Bobbyloads

Yano said:


> Fell down the steps ,, you was trying that TicTocking like the kids do , we know whats up
> 
> View attachment 29741


----------



## Bobbyloads

Yano said:


> Fell down the steps ,, you was trying that TicTocking like the kids do , we know whats up
> 
> View attachment 29741


Last time I made a tic tac and it was gaining traction I got beat up as well 😢


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> I got domestically battered today I mean I “fell down the stairs, again” hyperextended my arm 🤦‍♂️ took a half a Vic helped a little but had to get to gym need tomorrow off.
> 
> Smith bench
> Warmup 20x90
> 15x140
> 12x160
> 8x180
> 
> Smith incline
> 8x180
> 7x180 🤦‍♂️ any more weight can feel it will fuck my arm up more 😢
> 5x180
> 
> Cable pec flys high to mid
> 16x25 each
> 13x25 each
> 10x25 each
> Mid to mid
> 10x20 each
> 10x20 each
> 8x20 each
> 
> Van Wyck YouTube bicep curls video link attached feel pretty damn good the resting the one arm and twisting db to the point where it supinates feels pretty cool
> 3 sets
> 
> 
> Mts bicep curls guess have been doing these wrong i put my elbow on the cushion always then a month or so ago seen on YouTube put elbow past cushion and the pumps off this are crazy now
> 6 sets


If your arm hurts, but you still want to go to the gym, guess which bodypart you can still train? 
Hint: Push, pull, _ _ _ _.  😉


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ said:


> If your arm hurts, but you still want to go to the gym, guess which bodypart you can still train?
> Hint: Push, pull, _ _ _ _.  😉


Never! I quit legs you didn’t read under my name?


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> Never! I quit legs you didn’t read under my name?


Oh, I forgot about that. 😆


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ said:


> Oh, I forgot about that. 😆


Bet you did asshole lol I just recently noticed


----------



## IronSoul

Good shit brotha Bobby. Do you know how much those MTS machines weigh without plates by chance, or do you just calculate the weights you put on? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobbyloads

Finally back after being sick all week 

Smith incline 
Warmup 17x90
12x140
10x160
8x180
5x200

Mts chest press
15x120
13x140
10x160
5x180
3x200

Cable pec fly’s high to mid 
14x25 each side
12x25 each 
11x25 each 
Mid to mid 
13x20 each 
11x20 each 
12x20 each 🔥 🔥 🔥 

Super duper set extended rope cable triceps reg then overhead and ezbar curls 
3 sets 

Superset overhead cable rope triceps and mats bicep curls 
3 sets 

Superset naked cable crossbody triceps and db crossbody curls
3 sets 

7 min cardio 3 minutes of it running fuck I’m out of shape but work out felt great rest kind of helped 

Ps fuck leg day wheel chair king


----------



## Bobbyloads

IronSoul said:


> Good shit brotha Bobby. Do you know how much those MTS machines weigh without plates by chance, or do you just calculate the weights you put on?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Count what ever I weight I put it in same with smith only count the weight


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith seated shoulder press
Warmup 15x90
12x110
8x140
6x160 fuck I’m weak as shit lately 

Superset smith standing trap shrugs and db side raises 
3 sets 

Superset cable side delt raises and plate shrug machine 
3 sets 

MTS shoulder press drop set 
3 sets 

Rear delt fly machine super short breaks 
14x145 
13x145
11x145
10x145
8x145
5x145

7 min cardio more then half running 🤦‍♂️ my cardio is hot garbage and I feel like garbage feel off like getting over covid felt like dragging on for long periods of time


----------



## IronSoul

So glad you’re not a double amputee or paralyzed lol!! Good work Bobby 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobbyloads

Seated Plate high row 
18x180
10x230
11x230

Row machine 
14x145
12x145
11x145

Superset lat pull-down machine and tbar rows
3 sets

Superset seated cable low rows and standing lat pull downs 
3 sets 

Superset bicep curl machine and naked cable cross rear delt flys 
3 sets 

Standing preacher db curls 
3 sets 

Standing preacher side db curls 
2 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Chest press machine 
Warmup 30x85 
20x115
12x130
11x145
14x100

Superset smith bench and MTS decline 
3 sets

Cable pec flys high to mid 
14x20 each side
11x25 each 
10x25 each 
Mid to mid 
12x20 each 
10x20 each
8x20 each 

Superset cable vbar triceps reg then overhead 
3 sets 

Superset naked cable crossbody triceps then overhead naked cable 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith seated shoulder press
20x90
16x110
14x140
8x160
7x180
4x200

Superset smith standing shrugs and cable side raises
3 sets

Superset rear delt fly machine and db side raises
3 sets

Superset bicep curl machine 2x each side switch off then db weird roll and trap shrug forgot about these feel great
3 sets

Superset ezbar curls and cable rope face pulls
3 sets

Db cross body curls
2 sets

Fuck that I’m not getting that much smaller lol think holding decent just need to shred some lbs and lose the hot dogs 🌭


----------



## Bobbyloads

Tbar rows
12x90
12x100
10x110

Dual pulley cable low rows
12x70
11x70
10x70

Seated cable lat pulldowns 
11x120
9x120
7x120

MTS high row
12x140
9x160
9x180

Superset MTS bicep curls and seated cable low rows
3 sets 

Superset cable rope biceps and db hammer curls 
3 sets 

7 min cardio


----------



## Bobbyloads

Forgot to post yesterday: 



Chest press 
20x100
20x115
15x130
10x145

Incline smith 
12x140
10x120
9x140

MTS decline 
14x100
12x100
7x100

Cable pec fly’s high to mid scoop motion at end man that really pumps up the chest 
12x25 each side 
10x25 each 
10x20 each 
Mid to mid burn out 
1 set 

Superset seated pec fly machine and cable rope triceps reg and overhead 
3 sets 

Naked cable tricep superset reg then overhead 
3 sets 

Cable vbar tricep burnouts 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Seated smith shoulder press
15x90
8x140
8x160
6x180
4x190

Superset smith standing trap shrugs and db side raises 
3 sets

Superset smith standing shrug and cable side raises 
3 sets 

Cable rope face pulls 
13x42.5
12x50
10x50

Cross cable rear delt flys 
18x15 each side 
13x15 each 
13x15 each 

Bicep curl machine each side 3 times switched off 
3 sets 

Db bicep curls 
8x35 each side 
7x40 each 
4x45 each stupid gout on left hand 

Ezbar curls 
7x70 heavy weight hurts my hand 🤦‍♂️ 

Crossbody db curls 
12x30 each side 
10x30 each 
8x30 each


----------



## Bobbyloads

High row plate machine 
16x180
14x200
8x230

Row machine 
13x130
10x130
9x130

Seated cable lat pull-down 
11x120
10x120
8x120

Standing cable lat pulldowns 
10x50
9x50
9x50

Tbar rows
12x90
10x90
9x90

Cross cable rear delt flys 
19x15 each side 
14x15 each 
11x15 each


----------



## Bobbyloads

MTS chest press
19x100
15x120
12x140
10x180

Superset smith incline And extended rope cable triceps reg then overhead 
3 sets 

Superset smith bench and cable fat straight bar triceps 

Superset cable pec flys and smith bench close grip triceps 
3 sets 

Cable pec flys 
14x20 each side 
14x20 each 
16x20 each


----------



## Bobbyloads

Forgot Sunday: 



Superset smith seated shoulder press and ezbar curls 
Warmup set 
3 sets 

Superset MTS shoulder press and MTS bicep curls 
3 sets 

Superset trap shrugs and high cable bicep curls 
3 sets 

Superset cable side raises and db side raises 
3 sets 

Rear delt fly machine 
14x145
14x145
12x145


----------



## Bobbyloads

Plate high row machine 
15x180
13x200
9x220

Row machine
15x130 each side 
13x130 each
12x130 each 

Superset seated cable lat pulldowns and standing cable lat pulldowns 
3 sets 

Superset seated dual pulley rows and smith trap shrugs 
3 sets 

Bicep curl machine 2 times each side switch off 
3 sets 

 Super set ezbar curls 
3 sets 

Standing preacher db hammer curls 
3 sets 

Burn out ezbar curls 
1 set


----------



## Yano

Bobbyloads said:


> Burn out ezbar curls


What kind of lift is that ? ...  burn out ez bar curls ,, like what do a bong hit , hit a couple curls ,, grab a few Doritos ... another bong hit ,, few more curls ,, put on some scooby doo ..

😎


----------



## Bobbyloads

Yano said:


> What kind of lift is that ? ...  burn out ez bar curls ,, like what do a bong hit , hit a couple curls ,, grab a few Doritos ... another bong hit ,, few more curls ,, put on some scooby doo ..
> 
> 😎


Man I wish haven’t even been getting high at all 🤦‍♂️ I literally am having nightmares about work waking up in soaked in sweat last 4 days I lost 5 years off my life cause of stress


----------



## Yano

That blows dude , but it will be worth it when ya got #FuckLegDayIndustries up and running WOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith incline 
12x140
10x160
8x180
7x190
4x210
3x230

Smith bench 
10x140
10x140
8x140

Chest press machine 
10x130
9x130
10x130

Cable pec flys 
12x25 each side 
12x25 each 
10x25 each 

Cable vbar triceps 
20x65 
12x72.5 
12x80

Cable rope triceps 
12x50
6x57.5 
8x50
Overhead 
8x50
10x42.5
10x42.5


----------



## Bobbyloads

Superset cable side raises and db side raises 
3 sets 

Seated smith shoulder press
8x140
8x160
6x180

Cable straight bar front raise 
12x25
12x25
11x25

Cable rear delt fly 
12x15 each side 
11x15 each 
9x15 Each 

MTS bicep curls 
14x70 each side
10x80 each 
8x90 each 

Standing preacher db hammer curls 
12x30 each side
10x30 each 
11x30 each 

Ezbar curls 60lbs then 50lbs 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Damn made it 4 days this week almost failed my min required didn’t think I was gonna pull it off 



ISO lateral plate row 
15x180
13x230
11x270

Seated ISO lateral plate front lat 
10x180
9x180
8x180

Seated cable reverse grip lat pulldowns 
10x100
12x100
9x100

Standing cable lat pulldowns 
12x50 
10x57.5
8x65 

Superset extended rope cable triceps and MTS high row
3 sets 

Extended rope cable triceps overhead 
14x50
12x50
10x50

Cable vbar triceps 
12x72.5
10x65 
10x65 

Naked cable crossbody triceps 
10x15 each side 
10x15 each 
8x15


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith incline 
12x140
8x180
8x190
6x220
4x230
4x250 

Chest press machine 
Pyramid 160,175,190
10x145 rest short break 
10x130
8x115
10x100

Cable pec flys high to mid 
15x25 each side 
14x25 each 
15x25 each 
Mid to mid 
11x20 each 
12x20 each 
14x20 each

Pec fly machine 
13x145
8x145 chest is my on 🔥 
7x145 it’s done for sure

Best chest workout in a while


----------



## Bobbyloads

MTS shoulder press 
Pyramid 200,220,240
Pyramid 240,260,280
8x300

Superset smith trap shrugs and db side raises 
3 sets 

Superset smith trap shrugs and cable side raises 
3 sets 

Superset bicep curl machine and cable rope face pulls 
3 sets 

Ezbar curls 
10x70
10x60
9x60

Superset cable rope bicep curls and rear delt fly machine 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Plate high row
15x180
12x230
9x250

Row machine 
10x180
8x205
7x215

Standing cable lat pulldowns 
12x52.5
10x57.5
10x57.5 

Seated reverse grip lat pulldowns 
12x100
10x120
9x120

Smith bent over rows 
13x90
9x110
6x110 smh bad idea now my back is pulled 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith incline 
Warmup 12x90
8x180
7x200
4x220
4x230
10x140

MTS chest press 
12x180
8x200
6x220

Cable pec fly high to mid 
18x25 each side 
12x30 each 
12x35 each
10x42.5 each 
Mid to mid 
20x20 each 
15x25 each 
12x25 each 

Superset cable extended rope triceps reg then over head 
3 sets 

Cable vbar triceps 
11x65 
10x65 
10x65 

Superset naked cable crossbody triceps then naked overhead 
3 sets 

Seated preacher plate machine  curls 
10x45 each arm 
8x45 each 
8x45 each 
Regular 2 arm curls 
7x90
7x90

MTS bicep curls 
8x80 each 
11x70 each 
10x70


----------



## Bobbyloads

Missed Tuesday : 



Seated smith shoulder press
Warmup 15x90
8x140
8x160
8x180
6x200
5x220
20x90

Superset smith standing trap shrugs and cable side raises 
3 sets 

Superset smith standing trap shrugs and db side raises 
3 sets 

Rear delt fly machine
12x160
14x160
19x160
12x175 
12x175
7x175

Bicep curl machine 2 times each arm switch sides 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Tbar rows 
12x90
8x135
6x160 too heavy 😢 
6x135

Seated plate high row
15x180
9x230
8x230

Pull-down machine 
12x115 each side 
12x115
10x130

Seated cable low rows 
12x160
10x160
11x160

Superset standing lat pulldowns and standing preacher db hammer curls 
3 sets 

Ezbar curls 2 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Chest press machine 
Warmup 12x85 
Drop 130,115,100
Pyramid 100,115,130
Drop 115,100,85
Pyramid 85,100,115

Iso lateral incline 
8x180
8x230
6x270

Smith incline 
8x140
8x140
8x140

Superset cable pec flys and cable rope triceps drop set 
3 sets 

Superset cable rope triceps overhead And cable pec flys 
3 sets 

Cable vbar triceps 
3 sets


----------



## CJ

I haven't poked you in awhile 😏.......


----------



## Yano

CJ said:


> I haven't poked you in awhile 😏.......
> 
> View attachment 32188


Have I taught you nothing yet about the classic art of being subtle ...  😎


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ said:


> I haven't poked you in awhile 😏.......
> 
> View attachment 32188


Jesus bro think all she works out are legs


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> Jesus bro think all she works out are legs


Is it weird that her legs are my goal? 🤣


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ said:


> Is it weird that her legs are my goal? 🤣


They are really manly I will give you that lol but the lower leg don't match the thighs lmao you want them silky smooth like that too?


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> They are really manly I will give you that lol but the lower leg don't match the thighs lmao you want them silky smooth like that too?


Yes sir, I would!!!  🤣


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ said:


> Yes sir, I would!!!  🤣


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

CJ said:


> Is it weird that her legs are my goal? 🤣


It’s a little sus but I think I get what you mean

But do enough anabolics and you could look like that too


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Leg day is best day


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith seated shoulder press
Warmup 12x90
8x140
8x160
7x180
4x200
6x180
13x90

Superset standing smith trap shrugs and db side raises 
3 sets 

Cable side delt raises 
10x25 each side 
10x25 each 
12x25 each 

Rear delt fly machine
14x160
17x160
11x160
10x160
10x160
8x160

Superset sweated preacher plate machine curls and cable extended rope triceps reg and overhead 
3 sets 

Seated preacher curl and ezbar cable triceps 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Plate high row machine 
15x180
10x230
8x250

Seated lat pulldowns 
12x120
11x120
9x120

Seated cable low rows 
10x180
9x180
7x180

Standing lat pulldowns 
8x65
8x65 
8x57.5

Superset row machine and ezbar curls 
3 sets 

Bicep curl machine 
4 sets 

Cable high bicep curls 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Happy 🦃  day gay boys 



MTS chest press
8x200
8x220
6x240
5x260
4x280
3x300 whole stack never tried it before 

Smith incline 
7x180
4x180 damn chest is pumped 
15x90

Superset smith bench triceps and pec fly machine 
3 sets 

Superset cable rope triceps reg then overhead 
3 sets 

Cable extended rope triceps 
3 sets 

Cable pec flys 
25x25 each 
15x25 each 
17x25 each


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith seated shoulder press
Warmup 12x90
10x140
8x160
6x180 weak sauce today 🤦‍♂️ 

Mts shoulder press
12x240
8x260
8x280

Lateral raise machine 
15x110
10x130
10x130

Superset standing plate machine shrugs and db side raises
3 sets 

Same shrugs and rear delt fly machine 
3 sets 

Superset Mts bicep curl machine and rear delt fly machine 
3 sets 

Seated preacher plate machine one arm at a time 
3 sets


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> Smith seated shoulder press
> Warmup 12x90
> 10x140
> 8x160
> 6x180 weak sauce today 🤦‍♂️
> 
> Mts shoulder press
> 12x240
> 8x260
> 8x280
> 
> Lateral raise machine
> 15x110
> 10x130
> 10x130
> 
> Superset standing plate machine shrugs and db side raises
> 3 sets
> 
> Same shrugs and rear delt fly machine
> 3 sets
> 
> Superset Mts bicep curl machine and rear delt fly machine
> 3 sets
> 
> Seated preacher plate machine one arm at a time
> 3 sets


No legs?????  😁


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ said:


> No legs?????  😁


When you have legs like a  thoroughbred you don’t need to do much


----------



## Bobbyloads

ISO lateral plate rows
14x180
12x230
10x230

ISO lateral front lat 
14x140
10x160
8x160

Mts high row
9x160
10x140
9x140

Seated cable lat pulldowns 
12x120
10x120
9x120

Seated cable low rows 
12x160
11x160
8x160

Extended rope cable triceps drop set 
3 sets 

Cable extended rope overhead 
3 sets 

Naked cable crossbody triceps 
3 sets 

Stupid gout in my left hand ruining gains can’t go heavier 😢


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Even the gout is telling you to hit legs Bobby


----------



## Bobbyloads

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Even the gout is telling you to hit legs Bobby


I know 😢 I also have to start squatting and deadlifting I’m waiting on a lease on a new warehouse should be moving in feb 1 after that I will be completely change up my whole regiment


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith incline 
Warmup 12x90
8x180
8x200
5x220
8x180

Smith bench 
8x180
8x180
6x180

Superset smith tricep bench and cable pec flys 
3 sets 

Superset cable pec flys and seated dip
3 sets 

Superset pec fly machine and cable rope triceps 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Shoulder press machine 
15x100
12x115
9x130

Smith shoulder press
10x140
8x140
7x140

Triple superset rear delt fly machine then smith trap shrugs and db side raises 
3 sets 

Triple superset cable side raises then rear delt fly machine and smith trap shrugs 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Seated lat pulldowns 
13x120
11x120
9x120

Standing lat pulldowns 
12x57.5 
10x57.5
8x57.5

Mts high row 
8x180
8x200
5x220

Tbar rows 
11x90
8x135
6x135

Seated plate preacher machine
3 sets 

Superset seated dual pulley low rows and standing preacher db curls 
3 sets 

Mts bicep curls 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith incline
Warmup 8x90
8x180
8x180
8x180

Mts chest press 
10x140
10x160
8x180
7x200
5x220
4x240

Cable pec flys high to mid 
12x35 each side 
11x35 each 
15x30 each 
Mid to mid 
12x25 each 
11x25
8x25

Extended rope cable triceps 
15x50
12x57.5
8x65 
Overhead 
12x50
10x50
8x50

Cable vbar triceps 
10x80
10x80
8x80

Naked cable crossbody triceps 
8x15 each 
8x15 each 
9x15 each


----------



## Bobbyloads

@CJ 

https://www.tiktok.com/t/ZTR4mgep2/


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Let's see you legs then. If they are already strong and built


----------



## Bobbyloads

FlyingPapaya said:


> Let's see you legs then. If they are already strong and built


Check the tic tic


----------



## FlyingPapaya

🙄


----------



## Bobbyloads

Mts shoulder press
12x240
12x260
10x280
8x300
7x300
5x300

Smith shoulder press
8x140
8x140 damn they on 🔥 
7x140

Superset smith trap shrugs and ezbar side raises 
4 sets 

Superset rear delt fly machine and db side raises 
4 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

ISO lateral dy rows 
12x180
12x180
10x200

ISO lateral rows
12x270
10x270
8x360

Seated cable lat pulldowns 
12x120
10x120
8x120

Standing cable lat pulldowns 
12x57.5
9x65 
8x65 

Seated cable low rows 
8x180
8x200
8x220

Standing preacher db curls 
12x30 each arm 
12x30 each 
9x30 each 

Bicep curl machine 2 sets each side switched 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Mts chest press 
8x180
8x200
8x220
6x240
5x260
4x280
3x300 

Mts incline 
8x160
8x180
7x180

Cable pec flys high to mid 
13x35 each side 
12x35 each 
10x35 each 
8x35 each 
Mid to mid 
12x25 each 
10x25 each 
14x20 each 
12x20 each 

Cable extended rope drop set
57.5lbs,50,42.5
65,57.5,50 little too heavy 
50,42.5,35 🔥 🔥 🔥 

Cable extended rope overhead 
3 sets 

Extended handles cable triceps 
3 sets 

Naked cable crossbody triceps 
3 sets


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Needs squats and deadlifts


----------



## FlyingPapaya

You know of these things called barbells and dumbbells right?


----------



## Bobbyloads

FlyingPapaya said:


> You know of these things called barbells and dumbbells right?


More convenient and faster better on my joints too I’m old


----------



## Bobbyloads

Shoulder press machine 
Pyramid 100,115,130
Drop 130,115,130
Pyramid 100,115,130

Seated smith shoulder press 
8x140
8x160
8x160

Superset smith trap shrugs and cable side raises 
3 sets 

Superset rear delt fly machine and db side raises 
3 sets 

Rear delt fly machine 
9x160
8x160
6x160


----------



## Bobbyloads

Seated dual pulley lat pulldowns 
12x70
10x80 man dual one is heavier and feels better 
8x90

Standing lat pulldowns 
11x65
9x65 
7x65 

Seated row machine 
13x100
11x115 this weird little machine feels good 
9x115
Dif grip
10x100
8x100
8x100

Superset bicep curl machine and seated dual pulley low rows 
3 sets 

bicep curl machine 
4 sets very short break then to failure each time 
3 sets same thing 🔥 🔥 🔥 

Db cross body curls 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Had 2 COVID’s 🤦‍♂️ finally back at the gym 

Mts incline 
Warmup 10x160
8x200
8x220
7x240
4x260

Smith incline 
12x140 fuck shit got me weak as fuck gonna have to slowly get back to it 
10x140
7x140

Cable pec flys high to mid 
15x30 each side 
12x30 each 
10x30 each 
Mid to mid 
10x25 each 
13x20 each 
12x20 each 

Superset triceps cable rope reg then overhead 
3 sets 


Cable handle crossbody triceps 
3 sets 

Standing preacher db curls 
3 sets regular 
3 sets hammer 

Fuck needed that bad thought I was deflating just needed some pumps longest time off the gym since I can remember shut had me fucked up for days


----------



## dk8594

Bobby….  Just dropping in to say this log represents 2 years of progress.  Great job


----------



## Bobbyloads

Shoulder press 
15x125
11x140
8x155
7x170
5x185
3x200
This one is heavier feeling 200 was whole rack felt good 

Superset rear delt fly machine and cable side raises 
3 sets 

Superset db side raises rear delt fly machine 
3 sets 

Smith trap shrine 
4 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Seated lat pulldowns
12x120
10x120
9x120

Standing lat pulldowns 
12x65
9x65
9x57.5 

ISO lateral row side grip 
10x180
10x180
8x180

Mts row 
8x180
10x160
8x160

Superset seated dual cable low rows and Mts bicep curls 
3 sets 

Seated plate preacher machine 
8x90
7x90
6x90
Single hand 5x45 each arm 

Db hammer curls 
2 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Smith incline 
Warmup 10x90
8x180
6x200
4x220

Mts chest press
8x240
5x260
7x220

Cable pec flys high to mid 
12x35 each side 
10x30 each 
11x30 each 
Mid to mid 
11x25 each 
9x25 each 
14x20 each 

Extended rope cable triceps 
14x57.5 
10x57.5 
12x50 each 
Overhead
11x50
10x50
10x50

Cable reverse grip handle triceps 
10x30 
11x30
8x30 

Naked cable crossbody triceps 
3 sets 

Mts decline 
8x160
6x140 chest is done


----------



## Yano

Merry Christmas man , nice work !!


----------



## Bobbyloads

Yano said:


> Merry Christmas man , nice work !!


Ty sir you as well feels good to be home 2 days lol


----------



## Bobbyloads

Seated plate shoulder press machine 
Warmup 15x90
12x180
10x230
9x270
7x320 wtf this feels too easy this machine a cheater 
6x360 🤯 
5x360

Superset smith trap shrugs and cable side raises 
3 sets 

Superset rear delt flys and smith trap shrugs 
3 sets 

Superset rear delt flys and db side raises 
3 sets 

Bicep curl pyramid 
6 sets short breaks


----------



## Bobbyloads

Plate row machine 
Warmup 12x180
12x270
10x360
8x410

ISO lateral wide pulldowns 
12x180
11x200
10x200

Seated row machine 
8x145
8x145
8x145

Seated lat pulldowns 
10x110
9x110
8x110


----------



## Bobbyloads

Chest press machine 
Warmup 20x85
12x160
10x175
10x175 

Weird ass cybex eagle NX chest press the grips move around hard to control the pump is crazy 
14x170
8x180
7x170
8x150

Cable pec flys high to mid 
3 sets 

Super duper incline plate press then cable extended rope triceps reg then overhead 
3 sets 

Superset cable vbar triceps and chest fly machine


----------



## Bobbyloads

Seated smith shoulder press
Warmup 12x90
8x140
8x160
6x180
4x190
8x140

Superset smith trap shrugs and Mts shoulder press
3 sets 

Superset plate trap shrug machine and cable side raises 
3 sets 

Superset seated rear delt face pulls and db side raises 
3 sets 

Superset seated delt face pulls and Mts bicep curls 
3 sets 

Ezbar curls 
3 sets 

Leg day coming tomorrow gay boys was gonna do it today but the new gym by my work way better more shit so gonna do it tomorrow start slow but steady


----------



## Bobbyloads

Hack squat 
12x90
8x180 fuck this sucks dicks 
7x180 🤦‍♂️ 

Leg curls 
12x95 
9x110
7x110

Seated leg press machine 
12x170 
12x190
8x210

Leg extensions 
10x130
8x130
8x130

Bicep curl machine 
3 sets 

Superset bicep curl machine and cable rope triceps reg then overhead 
3 sets 

Seated dip triceps 
3 sets 

Fuck I feel like puking 🤢 I’m a little bitch


----------



## Bobbyloads

Missed wends. 




Plate row machine 
Warmup 
14x270
10x360
8x360

Seated row machine low grip 
14x130
14x130
12x145
Reg grip 
12x115
12x115
10x115

ISO lateral wide pull-down 
13x180
8x230
7x230

Superset standing cable lat pulldowns and bicep curl machine
3 sets 

Preacher db curls 
3 sets 

Cable rope hammer curls 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Seated chest press machine 
15x115
15x130
15x145
10x160
8x175
7x190

Smith incline 
12x140
8x140
7x140

Cable chest flys high to mid 
16x32.5 each side 
12x37.5 each 
10x37.5 each 

Superset extended rope cable triceps and chest fly machine 
3 sets 

Superset cable triceps reg then overhead 
3 sets 

Superset seated dip triceps and naked cable crossbody triceps 
3 sets


----------



## Bobbyloads

Fuck leg day hate it it sucks 

Seated leg press
15x210
13x230
10x250
8x270

Linear leg press 
20x180
15x270
8x360
8x450

Mts kneeling leg curls 
10x90 each leg 
12x90 each 
8x90 each 
6x80 each 

Leg extensions 
14x115
12x115
16x115
14x115

Ezbar curls 
17x60
8x80
5x90

Seated plate preacher curls one handed 
7x45 each 
7x45 each 
5x45 each 

Superset high cable bicep curls and ezbar burnouts light weight 
3 sets 

Last time I could not walk right  for 4 days 😢


----------

